# [Sammelthread] X Rebirth



## Ion (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Supernova hat alles verändert, für  immer.
 Alte Mächte und Allianzen sind gefallen, doch der Geist von  damals  besteht in den Überlebenden fort, jenen mit der Kraft, wieder   aufzubauen, was einst gewesen ist. Es ist der Beginn einer neuen Ära.**
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Release Trailer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JyxryysGP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Die Entwickler*

Egosoft wurde 1988 in Deutschland von Bernd Lehahn gegründet.  1990  entwickelte sich Egosoft zu einer eigenständigen Firma. Das  Primärziel  war, hochqualitative Computer- und Videospiele zu  produzieren. Das Team  programmierte ursprünglich für den AMIGA, bis 1995  das erste Spiel für  den PC (Imperium Romanum) veröffentlicht wurde.  Viele der Projekte  wurden exklusiv von Egosoft programmiert und dann  hauptsächlich durch  den europäischen Publisher FUNSOFT und später durch  THQ vertrieben. 

1998 entwickelte Egosoft dann ein weiteres Spiel, diesmal nur für PC.   Und obwohl das vielleicht nicht so geplant und erwartet worden war,   wurde daraus ihr größtes und bekanntestes Projekt. Das Spiel war, *X -  Beyond the Frontier*,  eine Weltraumhandelssimulation, angelehnt an frühere  Spiele wie Elite  und Privateer, allerdings bot es einige interessante  neue Features und  eine für die damalige Zeit beeindruckende Grafik. Es  war der erste Teil  der X-Reihe, die wir heute alle kennen und lieben.

Egosoft beschäftigt lediglich etwa 20 Mitarbeiter. Welchen Stein Bernd  Lehahn mit X - Beyond the Frontier ins rollen gebracht hat, hätte er  niemals für möglich gehalten ...

*
Informationen über das Spiel:*


Entwickler: Egosoft
Publisher: Deep Silver
Release: 15. Nov. 2013
Plattformen: PC-exklusiv
Kopierschutz: Steam
*Systemanforderungen (Angaben noch nicht endgültig)*

*Minimum:*



*OS:* Windows 7 SP1 (64-bit), Vista SP2 (64-bit), XP SP3 (64-bit)
*Processor:* Intel i-Serie mit 2GHz oder gleichwertiges AMD-Produkt
*Memory:* 4 GB RAM
*Graphics:* Nvidia GT400 Serie ab 512MB RAM, ATI 4870HD ab 512MB RAM
*DirectX:* Version 9.0c
*Hard Drive:* 6 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectX 9.0c-kompatible Soundkarte
*Empfohlen:*



*OS:* Windows 7 SP1 (64-bit)
*Processor:* Intel i5 (Quad) oder i7 mit 2.5GHz oder gleichwertiges AMD-Produkt
*Memory:* 8 GB RAM
*Graphics:* Nvidia GT500 Serie mit 1GB RAM oder besser, ATI 5870HD mit 1GB RAM oder besser
*DirectX:* Version 9.0c
*Hard Drive:* 10 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectX 9.0c-kompatible Soundkarte
 
*Meine Persönliche Empfehlung:*

Aktueller Intel Quadcore oder AMD Quad/Hexa/Octocore (i5-2500, FX-6300...)
8GB RAM sowie eine Grafikkarte aus der Kepler/GCN Architektur (HD 7870, GTX 660)

Das Spiel kommt vorerst nur mit DirectX 9 Unterstützung, der Entwickler schließt aber einen späteren DirectX 11 Patch nicht aus.
Weitere interessante Details lassen sich hier lesen:
Technik von X Rebirth: Tessellation wenig sinnvoll, viele CPU-Kerne dagegen umso mehr - neue Bilder plus Video


*Was ist X Rebirth?*

*TRADE, FIGHT, BUILD, THINK*... im X-Universum - der größten spielerischen  Freiheit der Galaxis.

Die preisgekrönte X-Serie wird wiedergeboren! X  Rebirth markiert einen  Neuanfang in der Geschichte der Serie und wird  alten wie neuen Fans ein  unglaublich großes, lebendiges und extrem  detailreiches Universum zu  Füßen legen, das nur darauf wartet, erkundet  zu werden. 

*TRADE!*
Eine vollständig simulierte Wirtschaft, in der jede Handlung   Konsequenzen hat. Jedes Schiff, das Du im All triffst, hat eine echte   Aufgabe. Halte Frachter davon ab, ihr Ziel zu erreichen, und ihre Ladung   wird am Bestimmungsort fehlen, was die Preise steigen lässt. Angebot   und Nachfrage! 
*
FIGHT! *
Vom kleinen Scharmützel bis hin zu epischen  Flotten-Schlachten: Kämpfe  im X-Universum kennen kein Limit. Kämpfe für  das Militär, arbeite für  die Polizei, sei ein gesetzloser Pirat oder  nutze deine Kampfkraft nur  zur Selbstverteidigung - Du entscheidest!

*BUILD! *
 Erschaffe dein eigenes Imperium! Von Handelsstationen über gigantische   Industriekomplexe, Farmen oder Waffenfabriken: Alles kann dir gehören! 

*THINK!*
Ein umfassende und faszinierende Geschichte wartet darauf, von dir in   ihrer komplexen Tiefe entdeckt zu werden. Du kannst frei entscheiden,   wann und auf welche Weise Du aktiv eingreifst. 


Ein radikal neues  Gamedesign und beste Grafik zeichnen die Wiedergeburt  der X-Serie aus.  Dabei schlägt Egosoft viel mehr als ein neues Kapitel  im X-Universum  auf. X Rebirth ist ein Neuanfang mit zahlreichen  Gameplay-Innovationen,  der gleichzeitig auf den Stärken der  erfolgreichen Vorgänger aufbaut. 

In ferner Zukunft bricht im X-Universum eine Zeit des tiefgreifenden   und unwiderruflichen Wandels an. Während das Schicksal des Universums   noch im Dunkeln liegt, erheben sich neue Feinde auf ihrer Suche nach   Macht. Zahllose Abenteuer warten auf den neuen Helden der Serie. Der   Spieler übernimmt die Rolle des jungen Abenteurers: Mit seiner   ungewöhnlichen weiblichen Gefährtin steuert er ein in die Jahre   gekommenes Schiff mit einer glorreichen Vergangenheit. Die beiden   spielen eine Schlüsselrolle in der Zukunft des Universums - zwei   Menschen gegen den Rest der Galaxie.

X  Rebirth markiert einen Neuanfang in der Geschichte der Serie und wird   alten wie neuen Fans ein unglaublich großes, lebendiges und extrem   detailreiches Universum zu Füßen legen, das nur darauf wartet, erkundet   zu werden.
Actionreiche Spacefights, ein realistisches  Handelssystem und viele  Möglichkeiten für spannende Entdeckungen bei  neuen Arten zu reisen,  lassen die Spieler eine einzigartige Space Opera  mit dutzenden Stunden  Spielzeit erleben.

Der Einstieg in X Rebirth wird einfacher denn je und das Spielerlebnis bleibt so tiefgreifend, wie die X-Jünger es erwarten.

*Auszug aus einem Interview mit Bernd Lehahn*
"Nach sieben Jahren Entwicklungszeit fragen sich die Leute natürlich,   warum wir für X Rebirth so lange gebraucht haben", sagt Studioleiter   Bernd Lehahn von Egosoft. "Der Grund dafür ist die schiere Größe unseres   Projekts. Unser Universum soll nicht nur groß sein, sondern groß und   noch dazu voller Leben. Der Erfolg der Star Citizen-Finanzierung zeigt   mir, dass viele Leute auf unsere Art von Spiel warten. Ein einziger   Fabrikkomplex in X Rebirth kann aus hunderten Gebäuden bestehen, von   denen einige so groß sind, dass selbst viele Kilometer lange Schiffe in   ihnen andocken können. Der Spieler kann dann sogar aussteigen, um durch   die Station zu laufen und die Bewohner zu treffen."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Was macht X Rebirth so besonders?*​ 
*Interview mit Bernd Lehahn:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JOvher5E7Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Wir wollen ein GTA im Weltraum:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmXlO0Jxd2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
Die Key-Features von X Rebirth*



 *Vereinfachte Steuerung und Start*
  Es wird nun  erstmalig möglich sein das Spiel auch mit einem Controller zu spielen.  Das Interface wurde komplett überarbeitet, es gibt nun keine  komplizierten Menüs mehr. Ein logisches Tutorial wird euch in das Spiel  führen und es euch leichter zugänglich machen.



*Jede deiner Entscheidungen im Universum haben Auswirkungen
*
Je nach Spielart triffst du andere Entscheidungen im Spiel - als Händler beispielsweise trägst du deinen Teil zum umfangreichen  Wirtschaftssystem bei, indem du Fabriken belieferst und Engpässe  beseitigst. So könnte eine Waffenfabrik mehr Waffen produzieren als es  vorher möglich wäre, was sich wiederrum auf die Situation im Sektor  auswirkt, da die Polizeikräfte mehr Waffen zur Verfügung haben.

Verdienst du dein Geld lieber als Kopfgeldjäger, kannst du in vielen  Station Missionen annehmen. Manche Ziele sind dabei sehr schwer  auszuschalten, doch bedenkt dabei wen ihr tötet: Die Zielpersön könnte  sich in einem größeren Kampfschiff befinden als eures und gehört evtl.  einem befreudeten Volk an - schaltet ihr die Zielperson aus, verändern  sich eure Beziehungen zu den einzelnen Völkern.

Ihr gehört eher zu den rechtschaffenen? Verdient euer Sold als Polizist  und haltet euren Sektor frei von Piraten! Damit sichert ihr  Transportwege und ihr werdet ein hoch angesehener Freund des Volkes dem  ihr helft.

Euch gehört ein riesiges Kampfschiff und ihr wisst nicht wohin mit eurer  Kampfkraft? Zerstört ganze Stationen und lasst den Handel diverser  Produkte komplett stagnieren. Erbaut eure eigene Fabriken und errichtet  ein Monopol.



 *Eine frei begehbare Welt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum ersten mal im X-Universum ist es möglich, sein eigenes Schiff in der  Ego-Perspektive zu erkunden. Sprich mit deiner Crew, stelle ihr Fragen  und bereite dich mit deiner Co-Pilotin auf deine nächste Mission vor.
Alle Stationen im Spiel sind für dich zugänglich, docke einfach an und erkunde wie du es wünschst.



*Der Highway - Schnellreise Reloaded*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Universum ist nun nicht mehr in einzelne Sektoren unterteilt, welche  durch ein Sprungtor zu erreichen sind. In X Rebirth wird es ganze Städte  im All geben, welche mit einem Highway verbunden sind. Diese können  viele verschiedene Bahnen enthalten und ihr könnt jederzeit aussteigen  um das Universum zu erkunden - komplett ohne Ladezeiten. 

Die Wegfindung der KI wird somit ebenfalls verbessert.



*Albions Stolz - Dein Raumschiff*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Rebirth hast du nun die Kontrolle über ein einzigartiges Schiff - Albions Stolz.
Der Spieler steuert fortan nur noch ein Schiff, dieses ist allerdings erweiterbar.
Andere Schiffe lassen sich per Drohne fernsteuern. Du besitzt eine Crew  und kannst auf verschiedenen Stationen auch neue Mitglieder anwerben.



*Capital Ships*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Riesige Raumschiffe mit unglaublicher Feuerkraft.
Diese bestehen nun aus vielen einzelnen Modulen. Es wird möglich sein  auf solch einem Schiff zu landen und es von innen zu erkunden. Einzelne  Module können zerstört werden.
Befindet man sich mit seinen eigenem Schiff nah genug an der Oberfläche  des Capital Ships, wird das eigene Schiff durch die enorme Gravitation  mit gezogen.
Kommt man in den Genuss eines solchen Schiffes, kann man frei  entscheiden welche Module installiert werden. Mehr Lagerplatz, oder doch  mehr Schilde oder Waffen? Es liegt an euch.



*Riesige Gebäudekomplexe*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fabriken und andere Gebäude bestehen nun nicht mehr aus einem großen  "Block". Sie sind jetzt unterteilt in Module. Eine Station kann aus über  100 Modulen bestehen, jedes  davon hat seine individuelle Aufgabe. Es  wird möglich sein, jedes einzelne dieser Module zu zerstören. Dies hat  umfangreiche Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft.

*
Wo kann ich das Spiel vorbestellen? Welche Versionen gibt es?*

Eine Vorbestellung ist bei Steam oder direkt im Egosoft Shop möglich:
Pre-purchase X Rebirth on Steam
EGOSOFT Shop

Es wird eine *Collector´s Edition *geben, die zusätzlichen Inhalte sind folgende:

- Handbuch und Verpackung: Deutsch
- Inhalt: Spiel-DVD, Video-DVD, Soundtrack Audio CD, Kartenspiel,  Erweiterung für die X Enzyklopädie, Artwork und mehr                      

Preis: 64.99€


*Verschiedene Trailer und weitere Informationen über X Rebirth*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNs1rdSkUi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LabrDe4XJo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEbL1p5vZpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EeHVuC4wc9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*[Update 27.09.2013]*

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Wirtschaft.  Doch im lebendig und realistisch simulierten Handelskosmos von X Rebirth  gehen auch Piraten, kaputte Stationsaggregate, abgeschossene  Frachtschiffe, gute Beziehungen zum Händler und vieles mehr auf den  Preis… 

Ein paar Kleinwaffen aus dem eigenen Inventar sind über das  personalisierte Handelssystem schnell an den Mann oder die Frau  gebracht. Doch wenn es um den großen Frachtverkehr geht, an dem die  Wirtschaft des X-Universums mit Stationen und Fabriken hängt, ist eine  eigene Handelsflotte aus riesigen Frachtern gefragt. Auf den Befehl des  Spielers hin machen sich die Frachtschiffe auf, Waren einzusammeln oder  zu verkaufen. Die Schiffe führen ihre Mission dann eigenständig aus,  während sich der Spieler zum Beispiel der Erkundung neuer Ressourcen  widmen kann. 

Dazu kann er spezielle Drohnen nutzen, um Asteroiden zu analysieren und  auszubeuten. Der Handelskosmos trägt dazu bei, das neue X-Universum  besonders glaubwürdig zu machen. Selbst, wer sich lieber in  actionreichen Weltraumschlachten austobt, beeinflusst die Wirtschaft.  Gerät dem Space-General ein Frachter vor den Laser, kann er sicher sein,  dass woanders die Preise steigen oder eine Produktion ins Stocken  gerät… 

Das Handels- und Rohstoff-System von X Rebirth wird im neuen Entwickler-Video ausführlich erklärt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thnJTvXtkFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*[Update 05.10.2013]*

Im Egosoft Forum ist ein neues Bild des "Skunk" aufgetaucht, auch Albions Stolz genannt. 
Es zeigt auf wie das Schiff am Beginn eures Abenteuers aussieht und wie es, nach etwa 20 Spielstunden, aussehen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren habe ich ein Video entdeckt, welches noch ein paar neue Gameplay-Szenen enthält, viel Spaß beim schauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cokUlSgItD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*[Update 13.10.2013]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nun bekannt, welche Extras es in der Collector´s Edition geben wird:

Echte Fans greifen zur *limitierten Collector’s Edition* und erhalten nur in dieser Box erhältliche Boni: 




X Rebirth (Game)     
      "X the Space Opera – Per Musica ad Albion" + umfangreiches "Making-of" auf BluRay     
      Exklusiver Soundtrack auf Audio CD     
      X Spielkarten-Set (56er Quartett/Trumpf-Blatt)     
      10 großformatige Postkarten mit Artworks aus dem X Universum     
     X LED-Taschenlampe (im Kreditkartenformat)     
      "Plutarch Rising" (Exklusiver Vorabauszug zum neuen X Rebirth-Roman von Helge T. Kautz)     
      Update der offiziellen X Enzyklopädie zum Einheften (plus digitale Enzyklopädie)     
      Art-Booklet mit zum Teil unveröffentlichen Concepts (28 Seiten)     
      "Albion Skunk" Sticker     
      Doppelseitiges Poster (36x48 cm)     
      Vollfarbiges Handbuch     
      Abnehmbare Banderole     


*Update - Egosoft Forum*

Im offiziellen Egosoft Forum hat der User "player1" einen Guide zu X Rebirth verfasst, der allerhand interessante Informationen zusammenfasst und euch den Einstieg in das Spiel sehr gut erklärt:
http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=362979​


----------



## VNSR (21. April 2011)

*[Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Info der Moderation: Ehemaliger Startpost des Sammelthreads. Der Übersicht halber in einen Spoiler gepackt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



*Update (21.09.11):*
The Gamers Block hatte die Gelegenheit Bernd Lehan, dem Entwickler der X-Serie, zu interviewen und erfuhr dabei einige Details über X-Rebirth. 
Darin erzählt Bernd Lehan, dass ein kleines Entwickler-Team wie Egosoft meist auf eine Spiele-Serie beschränkt ist. Dies heißt aber auch gleichzeitig,
dass man sich dann stets auf dieses Spiel konzentriere. Man ist dabei auch auf die Fangemeinde angewiesen, mit deren Zusammenarbeit man Größeres erreichen kann.
Diese Community sei auch gleichzeitig der Grund warum Egosoft in der Lage ist das eigene Spiel länger zu supporten als andere Entwickler.

*Die Engine*

Der Schritt den man zwischen den X3-Titeln und X-Rebirth machen wird, soll ein viel größerer sein als der, den man zwischen X2 und X3 gemacht habe. Sie basiert auf DX9, was jedoch nicht heißt, dass man in gewissen Bereichen nicht DX11 unterstützen werde.
Bernd Lehan äußert sich auch zur Frage ob man nicht an Konsolenportierungen interressiert ist. Es sei zwar durchaus möglich für die Konsole zu entwickeln, jedoch würde dies aufgrund der Komplexität des Spiels und dem damit verbundenen Hardwarehunger, ein zu großes Unterfangen für ein solch kleines Entwicklerteam wie Egosoft sein. 
Im Bereich des Kopierschutzes, wo ein PC-exklusiver Titel gegenüber Konsolentitel besonders anfällig sein soll, gibt sich Bernd Lehan zufrieden was die letzten beiden Spiele angeht.

*Interessantes verrät er zum Gameplay von X-Rebirth*

Einer der Gründe warum nicht einfach eine Weiterentwicklung in Form von X4 angepeilt, sondern die Engine von Grund auf neu designed wurde, ist das Ziel eine cineastische Kampagne zu präsentieren. Eine weitere Neuerung in X-R soll die Tatsache sein, dass der Spieler selbst nur in einem Schiff durch das Universum reist. In diesem einen "super-coolen" Raumschiff wird er sich jedoch frei bewegen können, um bspw. mit NPC's wie der Bordbesatzung zu komminizieren bzw. zu interagieren. Dies bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass der Spieler keine Großraumkampfschiffe oder andere Raumschiffe steuern kann. 
Kleinere Raumschiffe fungieren als Drohnen die man fernsteuert, bei deren Zerstörung der Spieler aber nicht stirbt. Auch die GKS können ferngesteuert werden. Während das eigene Raumschiff dann vom Autopiloten gesteuert wird, öffnet sich über eine Konsole die Cockpitansicht des Schiffes, welches man fernsteuern möchte.

*Multiplayer?*

Man hätte sich bei der Entwicklung von X-Rebirth Gedanken gemacht, einen Multiplayer-Modus oder Shooterelemente in das Spiel zu integrieren. Jedoch gibt Bernd Lehan
auch hier wieder an, dass die Größe des Entwicklerteams der Grund für eine Entscheidung gegen diese Features sei.

Bernd Lehan verrät außerdem, dass er gerade einige Postings für das Egosoft-Forum verfasst, die einen tiefen Einblick in das Gameplay und vielen neuen "coolen" Features geben sollen.

*TGB-Interview*
*Egosoft-Forum*

*Update (05.07.11):* Ein neuer Screen zu X-Rebirth zeigt ein riesiges Sonnenkraftwerk der Klasse "XL". Interessieren wird es X-Veteranen, ob diese Namensgebung - die ja aus den Vorgängern bekannt ist - auch weiterhin übernommen wird, oder die Bezeichnung in der frühen Alpha-Version nur die Ausmaße der riesigen Station verdeutlichen soll. Denn die Stationen sollen was die Größe angeht, alles Gesehene weit übertreffen.
http://www.egosoft.com/games/x_rebirth/screenshots/x_rebirth_screen_005.jpg

*Update (29.07.11):*
Eine neue X-Universe-News ist als 44. Version erschienen. Sie enthüllt einen neuen Screen auf dem eine Erz-Raffenarie zu sehen ist, die ein Teil eines großen Fabrikkomplexes sein könnte. In der News ist sogar eine Maßangabe rauszulesen: 1900m soll diese lang sein - um die riesigen Ausmaße der neuen Stationen mal zu verdeutlichen. Außerdem scheint man in X-Rebirth nicht mehr gleichzeitig Alleinunterhalter und Betreiber zu sein. So soll einem ein Manager zur Verwaltung des Imperiums zu Verfügung stehen.

Den Status der Stationen erfahre man jedoch nicht nur durch die Informationen des Managers, sondern kann sie auch durch "visuelle" Vorgänge im Fabrikkomplex erkennen. Auch eine Sabotage von gegnerischen Stationen soll ermöglicht werden. Zudem kommt aus der News ein sehr pikantes Detail zum Vorschein: Man kann durch die genannten visuellen Animationen erkennen was "eine konkurrierende Station tatsächlich produziert". Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass es Piraten-Fabriken geben könnte, die als Scheinfabriken getarnt sind aber in Wirklichkeit damit illegale Waren herstellen.

In der 44. X-Universe News könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild von den neuen Infos verschaffen.

http://www.egosoft.com/x/xnews/img/201107_xr_news_01.jpg

*Update (23.08.11):*
In einem Interview mit Bernd Lehan auf der Gamescom hat PCGH mehr Infos über Technik und Gameplay der kommenden Weltraumsim erfahren. Außerdem kann man auch neue Screenshots bestaunen.

Bild 1
Bild 2
Bild 3
========================================================================================================================================================================================================

"Halleluja!" ruft der Weltraumspiel-Fanatiker. "X", das genialste Weltraumspiel allerzeiten wird wieder geboren - mit neuer Grafik, Gameplay und neuer Story.
In einem Interview beschreibt Bernd Lehahn, Entwickler der legendären X-Serie und X-Rebirth, das Spiel vorsichtig mit den Worten "Es wird persönlich, schnell, groß und einfach". Letzteres ist auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad für Anfänger bezogen. Das vollständige Interview mit Bern Lehahn ist hier verlinkt und hier die News auf egosoft.com. Auch ein Trailer mit echten Ingameszenen gibt es schon zu bewundern.

*Die preisgekrönte X-Serie wird wiedergeboren! Publisher Deep Silver und Entwickler Egosoft enthüllen X Rebirth, das neueste Game aus dem X-Universum. Auf der FedCon in Düsseldorf (28.4.-1.5.2011) hat X Rebirth Weltpremiere. Egosoft und Deep Silver präsentieren die Weltraumsimulation erstmals der Öffentlichkeit. Öffentliche Präsentationen auf den FedCon-Bühnen mit Egosoft finden am Donnerstag, 28. April, 15 Uhr und am Samstag, 30. April, 18.30 Uhr statt.*

Ein radikal neues Gamedesign und beste Grafik zeichnen die Wiedergeburt der X-Serie aus. Dabei schlägt Egosoft viel mehr als ein neues Kapitel im X-Universum auf. X Rebirth ist ein Neuanfang mit zahlreichen Gameplay-Innovationen, der gleichzeitig auf den Stärken der erfolgreichen Vorgänger aufbaut.

*In ferner Zukunft bricht im X-Universum eine Zeit des tiefgreifenden und unwiderruflichen Wandels an. Während das Schicksal des Universums noch im Dunkeln liegt, erheben sich neue Feinde auf ihrer Suche nach Macht. Zahllose Abenteuer warten auf den neuen Helden der Serie.*

Der Spieler übernimmt die Rolle des jungen Abenteurers: Mit seiner ungewöhnlichen weiblichen Gefährtin steuert er ein in die Jahre gekommenes Schiff mit einer glorreichen Vergangenheit. Die beiden spielen eine Schlüsselrolle in der Zukunft des Universums - zwei Menschen gegen den Rest der Galaxie.

Das Schicksal des Universums liegt in den Händen des Spielers...

*X Rebirth markiert einen Neuanfang in der Geschichte der Serie und wird alten wie neuen Fans ein unglaublich großes, lebendiges und extrem detailreiches Universum zu Füßen legen, das nur darauf wartet, erkundet zu werden.*

Actionreiche Spacefights, ein realistisches Handelssystem und viele Möglichkeiten für spannende Entdeckungen bei neuen Arten zu reisen, lassen die Spieler eine einzigartige Space Opera mit dutzenden Stunden Spielzeit erleben.

Der Einstieg in X Rebirth wird einfacher denn je und das Spielerlebnis bleibt so tiefgreifend, wie die X-Jünger es erwarten.


*X Rebirth wird voraussichtlich im vierten Quartal 2011 für PC veröffentlicht.*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LabrDe4XJo0*​ 
Hi Leute, ich hab grad ne Artwork von X-R gefunden, die anderen 3 dürften ja schon bekannt sein. Das GKS aus Bild 4 sieht so aus wie die Condor aus X2, nur hier mit ner riesen Landebucht. Bild 5 sieht aus wie ein Fabrikkomplex, Bild 6 und 7 lassen darauf spekulieren, dass man im kommenden X auf Planeten landen kann, wobei Bild 7 auch das Spieler-HQ sein könnte. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf das 4 Quartal !


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. April 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Ist das schon der Sammelthread?
Ich kann das Spiel kaum erwarten!


----------



## DarkMo (22. April 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

DANKE!

wie sagt man so schön? you made my day 

ich bin kein freund von vorbestellungen, aber das würd ich ohne jede info sofort vorbestellen ><

geil geil geil.
edit: nu hab ich vor lauter euphorie ja das wichtigste vergessen ^^ multicore fähig isses sicherlich denk ich ma, aber is schon bekannt, ob endlich mal nen multiplayermodus kommt?


----------



## VNSR (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Ich glaub X wird erst mal nur SP bleiben, jedenfalls hat Bernd Lehan kein Wörtchen darüber verloren. Im Interview hat er nur kurz und grob die neuen Gameplayeigenschaften erwähnt. Würde ein MP dabei sein, hätten die für das Marketing bestimmt ein große Sache draus gemacht.


----------



## Rolk (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Ein paar Info Häppchen kann man rausdeuten:

YouTube - Maxxler-XRebirth-QA.divx


----------



## Takei Naodar (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*



DarkMo schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> ich bin kein freund von vorbestellungen, aber das würd ich ohne jede info sofort vorbestellen ><
> 
> geil geil geil.


 
da kann ich nur zustimmen würd ich auch sofort machen


----------



## VNSR (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Hi Leute, ich hab grad ne Artwork von X-R gefunden, die anderen 3 dürften ja schon bekannt sein. Das GKS aus Bild 1 sieht so aus wie die Condor aus X2, nur hier mit ner riesen Landebucht. Bild2 sieht aus wie ein Fabrikkomplex, Bild 3 und 4 lassen darauf spekulieren, dass man im kommenden X auf Planeten landen kann, wobei Bild 4 auch das Spieler-HQ sein könnte. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf das 4 Quartal !


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Wieder ein Spiel auf das ich mich freue, wenn man auf Planeten landen kann wäre das natürlich der Hammer


----------



## Jan565 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Ich freu mich schon voll drauf! Wird ein Pflichtkauf werden. 

Wenn die Story wieder so gut wird wie vorher dann Top. Dann hat man wieder Tage langen Spaß am Zocken.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Da habe ich vor ein paar Tagen endlich den "Schlüssel zum Erfolg" ( Die Mk3 Unihändler scheinen entgegen meiner Erwartungen geschickt zu handeln ) in X3 Reunion entdeckt, jetzt kommt dieses Jahr noch ein neues X - perfekt!
Optisch schaut das ganze bisher super aus, die Hardware wird sich nicht langweilen


----------



## DarkMo (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

wenn ich meine neue graka hab (ma irgendwann) werd ich au endlich ma x-tc weiter zocken *denk* so als einstimmung


----------



## rehacomp (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

Ich mir erst das Reunion zu gemüte geführt, da ich vom TC erstmal genug habe. Freue mich schon auf den neuen Teil. Hoffentlich mit ordentlicher Multicoreunterschüzung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

@ Threadersteller: Wird das ein Sammelfred?


----------



## VNSR (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: X-Rebirth*

So isses geplant. Ich werde aufjedenfall die erste Seite bei Neuigkeiten immer aktualisieren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Dann ändere ich mal den Titel entsprechend.


----------



## Rolk (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Es gibt übrigens wieder eine X-Universe News. Der Informationsfluss zu X Rebirth ist leider immer noch sehr spärlich.

X-Universe News - Edition 43


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich freue mich auch schon tierisch aus das gute Stück...soll Egosoft sich mal im Low-Bug-Development versuchen...
wenn man sich manche profile, Avatare etc... anguckt...weiß man als Xer schon Bescheid...


----------



## Ich 15 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

es gibt einen neuen Screenshot zu X-Rebirth


----------



## steinschock (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich hab mir ja gewschworen kein X mehr zu kaufen bis die ersten 5 Patches draußen sind. 

Im Hinterkopf ist aber immer ein Träum weiter zu hören


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

wenn ich mal groß bin, bau ich stationen, die halb so gut aussehn! xD
das hat mich schon an x3 fasziniert... wo nehmen die nur die ideen her. die simplen früheren stationsdesigns (das "kreuz" oder "kerzenleuchter" sonnenkraftwerk) waren da noch viel sympatischer  wobei ich die terraner stationen etwas zu..... übertrieben fand >< da ar ja eine station so groß, wie die alten sektoren insgesamt 

aber ich bin echt gespannt, was da draus wird. nach xbtf hatte ich nie mehr das (zweifelhafte?) vergnügen, ein x zum release erleben zu dürfen. da war meine mphle immer zu alt für ^^ war wohl auch immer sehr bug verseucht?


----------



## VNSR (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Heftig wie groß das Sonnenkraftwerk ist, dagegen sind die Terranerstationen aus TC ja fast schon winzig! Das Design des SKW gefällt mir allerdings nicht so, aber vllt wird es ja auch rassenspezifische Unterschiede bei den Stationen geben. Jedenfalls merkt man an den Texturen, dass das Spiel noch nicht final ist... so hoffe ich doch, dass diese Texturen nicht im finalen Spiel vorkommen!? 

Aber sehe ich das richtig, dass das SKW in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einer Sonne steht???? Denn da fliegen auch kleinere Raumschiffe am SKW entlang, die müssten ja ein richtig gutes Hitzeschild haben 

@ DarkMo
Naja, X3-TC war außer ein paar kleinen Bugs sehr gut spielbar. Am schlimmsten war es nur zum Release von X3-Reunion. Da gab es Bugs, die das Weiterspielen unmöglich machten.


----------



## steinschock (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Das sind sicher keine finalen Texturen.


Da X3-TC auch ne Sim ist kommt es daruf an wie "Stark" man ist wenn man den Plot Spielt.
Ich hatte da teils große Probleme.


----------



## VNSR (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hi PCGH-Community,

eine neue X-Universe-News ist als 44. Version erschienen. Sie enthüllt einen neuen Screen auf dem eine Erz-Raffenarie zu sehen ist, die ein Teil eines großen Fabrikkomplexes sein könnte. In der News ist sogar eine Maßangabe rauszulesen: 1900m soll diese lang sein - um die riesigen Ausmaße der neuen Stationen deutlich zu machen. Außerdem scheint man in X-Rebirth nicht mehr gleichzeitig Alleinunterhalter und Betreiber zu sein. So soll einem ein Manager zur Verwaltung des Imperiums zu Verfügung stehen.

Den Status der Stationen erfahre man jedoch nicht nur durch die Informationen des Managers, sondern kann sie auch durch "visuelle" Vorgänge im Fabrikkomplex erkennen. Auch eine Sabotage von gegnerischen Stationen soll ermöglicht werden. Zudem kommt aus der News ein sehr pikantes Detail zum Vorschein: Man kann durch die genannten visuellen Animationen erkennen was "eine konkurrierende Station tatsächlich produziert". Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass es Piraten-Fabriken geben könnte, die als Scheinfabriken getarnt sind aber in Wirklichkeit damit illegale Waren herstellen.

In der 44. X-Universe News könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild von den neuen Infos verschaffen.


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Danke dafür


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich bin ja zur Zeit wieder auf X3... X hat einfach ein unvergleichliches Feeling.


----------



## steinschock (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Sieht sehr gut aus, freu mich schon darauf 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bin ja zur Zeit wieder auf X3....



 Junkie 

Bin aber selbst seit dem 1. X dabei und kein Entzug hat lange gewirkt


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Erst einmal Danke für die Neuigkeiten!
Die Station schaut klasse aus, Rebirth ist für mich ganz klar ein Must-Have.
Die X3-Entzugserscheinungen stellen sich langsam wieder bei mir ein


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt ob X-Rebirth im bekannten X-Universum spielt oder in völlig anderen Sektoren?
Ein (zum Teil) bekanntes Universum wäre mir lieber, aus Wiedererkennungsgründen.


----------



## VNSR (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Das alte X-Universum - welcher Teil ist nicht bekannt - wird von einer Supernova heimgesucht. Infolgedessen macht man sich auf zu neuen bewohnbaren Sektoren im Universum. Ich denke es wird viel Neues und auch Bekanntes dabei sein.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

sprich neue umgebung mit alten bekannten gefüllt ^^ klingt jedenfalls schonma chön  freu mich über jeden info schnipsel über x


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ja, wird sicherlich interessant werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hier ist ja tote Hose, aber dann schiebe ich das Thema mal etwas an 

Technik von X3 Rebirth: Tessellation wenig sinnvoll, viele CPU-Kerne dagegen umso mehr


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier ist ja tote Hose, aber dann schiebe ich das Thema mal etwas an


 
Was erwartest du wenn Egosoft keine/kaum Infos rausrückt? 



> Technik von X3 Rebirth: Tessellation wenig sinnvoll, viele CPU-Kerne dagegen umso mehr


Da bin ich mal gespannt wie viele CPU Kerne wirklich genutzt werden. Es wird schon gut gewesen sein das sich die X Community schon sehr lange über die mangelhafte Mehrkernunterstützung beschwert hat.


----------



## VNSR (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Komisch, dass weder auf der Egosoft Twitter-Seite, noch auf der HP von Egosoft nichts von der Gamescom steht. Aber naja dafür haben wir ja PCGH . Übrigens, läuft gerade ein X3TC-Wettbewerb in dem man X-Rebirth und andere tolle Sachen als Belohnung bekommen kann. X3-Forum Quest


----------



## alexcologne (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hi, 
gibt es schon etwas Neues zu X "4"?

Grüße


----------



## jensi251 (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Nein, ist eher ruhig um das Spiel geworden.


----------



## VNSR (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

The Gamers Block hatte die Gelegenheit Bernd Lehan, den Entwickler der X-Serie, zu interviewen und erfuhr dabei einige Details über X-Rebirth. 
Darin erzählt Bernd Lehan, dass ein kleines Entwickler-Team wie Egosoft meist auf eine Spiele-Serie beschränkt sei. Dies heißt aber auch gleichzeitig,
dass man sich dann stets auf dieses Spiel konzentriere. Man ist dabei auch auf die Fangemeinde angewiesen, mit deren Zusammenarbeit man Größeres erreichen könne.
Diese Community sei auch gleichzeitig der Grund warum Egosoft in der Lage ist das eigene Spiel länger zu supporten als andere Entwickler.

*Die Engine*

Der Schritt den man zwischen den X3-Titeln und X-Rebirth machen wird, soll ein viel größerer sein als der, den man zwischen X2 und X3 gemacht habe. Sie basiert auf DX9, was jedoch nicht heißt, dass man in gewissen Bereichen nicht DX11 unterstützen werde.
Bernd Lehan äußert sich auch zur Frage ob man nicht an Konsolenportierungen interressiert ist. Es sei zwar durchaus möglich für die Konsole zu entwickeln, jedoch würde dies aufgrund der Komplexität des Spiels und dem damit verbundenen Hardwarehunger, ein zu großes Unterfangen für ein solch kleines Entwicklerteam wie Egosoft sein. 
Im Bereich des Kopierschutzes, wo ein PC-exklusiver Titel gegenüber Konsolentitel besonders anfällig sein soll, gibt sich Bernd Lehan zufrieden was die letzten beiden Spiele angeht.

*Interessantes verrät er zum Gameplay von X-Rebirth*

Einer der Gründe warum nicht einfach eine Weiterentwicklung in Form von X4 angepeilt, sondern die Engine von Grund auf neu designed wurde, ist das Ziel eine cineastische Kampagne zu präsentieren. Eine weitere Neuerung in X-R soll die Tatsache sein, dass der Spieler selbst nur in einem Schiff durch das Universum reist. In diesem einen "super-coolen" Raumschiff wird er sich jedoch frei bewegen können, um bspw. mit NPC's wie der Bordbesatzung zu komminizieren bzw. zu interagieren. Dies bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass der Spieler keine Großraumkampfschiffe oder andere Raumschiffe steuern kann. 
Kleinere Raumschiffe fungieren als Drohnen die man fernsteuert, bei deren Zerstörung der Spieler aber nicht stirbt. Auch die GKS können ferngesteuert werden. Während das eigene Raumschiff dann vom Autopiloten gesteuert wird, öffnet sich über eine Konsole die Cockpitansicht des Schiffes, welches man fernsteuern möchte.

*Multiplayer?*

Man habe sich bei der Entwicklung von X-Rebirth Gedanken gemacht, einen Multiplayer-Modus oder Shooterelemente in das Spiel zu integrieren. Jedoch gibt Bernd Lehan
auch hier wieder an, dass die Größe des Entwicklerteams der Grund für eine Entscheidung gegen diese Features sei.

Bernd Lehan verrät außerdem, dass er gerade einige Postings für das Egosoft-Forum verfasst, die einen tiefen Einblick in das Gameplay und vielen neuen "coolen" Features geben sollen.

*TGB-Interview*
*Egosoft-Forum*


----------



## DarkMo (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

das mit dem einen schiff halt ich irgendwie immernoch für nen rückschritt ^^ gut, wenn es gefühlt keinen unterschied macht, dann ises mir au wumpe. also wenns quasi ne andre "rp" erklärung is. solange man sich so fühlt, als fliege man die andren buden, is alles io *find*

wegen der engine... es hieß ja mal, das man für tesselation zum bsp kein anwendungsgebiet findet, da weltraum un eh wenig darzustellen (oder irgendwie so), aber grad dort find ich tesselation doch super! es sieht einfach blöd aus, wenn die asteroiden oder stationen plötzlich "aufploppen" und detailreich dargestellt werden ^^ das wäre nen super ansatz für tesselation - weil grad im objektarmen weltraum fällt sowas halt erst recht auf *find* in nem shooter mit vielen hügeln, gras, büschen, scheissendreck hier un da, da muss man sowas ja suchen. zumal man da eh im stress sonstwo hinglotzt. aber x is halt doch nen langsmes game, man hat zeit und die objekte stechen ins auge. also da find ich, das es nen hübsches feature sein könnte.


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

So wie es aussieht wurde das Spiel auf 2012 verschoben.

egosoft.com :: View topic - [INDEX] X Rebirth - Die bersicht


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Für alle die das Video noch nicht kennen, könnte der bis jetzt beste Teil werden






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6UAB-YNXns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Sieht doch gut aus. Bin mal gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## Leberwurst (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich finds ja schade das es keine news zu dem Game gibt.


----------



## Jan565 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Leider kein Multiplayer mit drin, aber ich denke mal, weil Deep Silver kein großer Puplisher ist, geht das wohl in Ordnung. Sind auf jeden Fall immer sehr gut Spiele gewesen von denen. Die Außerdem auch weitestgehen bugfrei wahren, was leider bei vielen anderen nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## VNSR (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich finde MP muss nicht immer sein. Zum Beispiel MassEffect, X, STALKER oder Fallout3 sind ihr Geld allein schon wegen dem SP wert. Die Stärke solcher Spiele liegt nun mal in einer genialen Story und/oder einem komplexerem (aber guten) Gameplay, das nicht durch ein mittelmäßgen MP versaut werden darf.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wenigstens mal ein Anfang 



			
				Egosoft schrieb:
			
		

> 07.Dec.11	Xmas Surprise - Egosoft Announces New X3 Game
> 
> 
> - X3: Albion Prelude released 15 December
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJ7z1HVonUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EGOSOFT · News · Current


_edit: verdammt, pcgh war schneller -.-_


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich hab mir das Video gerade 20 mal auf meinem 46" angesehen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was auf uns zu kommt. Kaum zu fassen das ich es schon so lange ohne X ausgehalten habe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Nur schade das der Torus weg ist, ich fand das Teil eigentlich ganz cool


----------



## Zeromajor (8. Dezember 2011)

Find es auch schade das der torus zerstört wird und warum gerade Saya Kho den zerstört und das unter tränen --> wie das geschichtlich zusammen kommt interessiert mich extrem XD. Freu freu freu.
Noch ne woche durchhalten!


----------



## gustavj (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Die Geschichte um Saya Kho kannst du auch schon nachlesen: 

X3: Wächter der Erde: Amazon.de: Helge T. Kautz: Bücher

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was da auf uns zu kommt. Positiv find ich auch, dass das Spiel schon nächste Woche erhältlich sein soll!

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## Zeromajor (9. Dezember 2011)

Das buch hab ich schon, habs bloßnoch nicht geschaft zu lesen!


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Zeromajor schrieb:


> Das buch hab ich schon, habs bloßnoch nicht geschaft zu lesen!


 
Das Buch hab ich ja ganz vergessen. Sollte ich auch mal lesen wenn ich es schon gekauft habe.


----------



## taks (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Habs mir grad auch bestellt


----------



## VNSR (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Dann ist es wohl wieder an der Zeit X3TC anzuschmeißen. Ich hab nämlich keinen blassen Schimmer mehr wie man das Game ordentlich spielt^^. Und wenn ich jetzt schon an das Konfigurieren meines Joysticks denke.... .


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ist ja schon eine weile her das hir was geschrieben wurde, was neues gibts sicher noch nicht vom Spiel oder doch?

mfg


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Aktueller SOTW von X-Rebirth

Ich will euch hier nicht den aktuellen Screenshot of the Week vorenthalten.


----------



## Rolk (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



> Es zeigt zwei Großkampfschiffe nach einem harten und langen Kampf


Hört sich schon mal gut an. Das die Kämpfe zwischen GKs relativ schnell entschieden waren ist einer der Punkte die mich an X bisher gestört haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Trümmer und Wracks, sehr hübsch. Ich glaube X-Rebirth wird wieder so ein optisches Brett wie Xbtf zu seiner Zeit


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Rolk schrieb:


> Hört sich schon mal gut an. Das die Kämpfe zwischen GKs relativ schnell entschieden waren ist einer der Punkte die mich an X bisher gestört haben.


 
Yep...war oft viel zu schnell vorbei...das muss richtige "lange" "Kanonenduelle" geben...


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Sowas, wie in Battlestar Galactica fänd ich auch spannend, Schiffe, die sich nebeneinander postieren, um sich gegenseitig mit dicken, ungelenkten Raketen Breitseiten zu geben... nein quatsch....

Es würde jetzt langsam Zeit. Hab auf der GC2011 mit Bernd kurz gesprochen. Kann es kaum erwarten. Ich hoffe auf eine fette, limitierte Collectors Edition. Preis ist egal. Da man sowieso extremst lange mit solch einem Spiel beschäftigt ist, und den Preis von z.B. 200 Euronen für solch eine fiktive CE auf die Spielstunden umläge, wäre dies absolut zu verschmerzen.

Naja, abwarten. Diesmal ist ja mehr Zeit, als bei X3.
MfG


----------



## Rolk (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Es würde jetzt langsam Zeit. Hab auf der GC2011 mit Bernd kurz gesprochen...



Er hat nicht zufällig Andeutungen zum Releasetermin gemacht?


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

GC2011 Oo? Ein bisschen veraltet die Informationen. 
Ich biete Infos von der GC2012. Aber zum Releasetermin hatte Bernd auch dieses Mal keine Angaben gemacht.

When it's done.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Nö. Zu dieser Zeit stand in der PCG noch Weihnachten 2011. Auf Bernds Folien war aber schon die Rede von 2012 und coming soon. Seit dem ist Funkstille. Man wüßte sicher mehr, wenn man LvL9 Member im DevNet wäre. Da hab ich allerdings jetzt echt keine Zeit für... Leider und Gottseidank.

Was er allerdings durch die Blume erkennen ließ, war: Der Publisher läßt ihnen mehr Zeit, um sowas wie bei X3 zu verhindern. Die Zeit scheinen sie sich zu nehmen. Auf der aktuellen GC war ich nicht. Von daher sind meine Infos dann doch 1 Jahr alt...

Aber was solls. Es gibt ja noch ein paar Khaak- und Xenonsektoren, die meiner Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen.
MfG


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

gibts denn eigentlich neuigkeiten? (in der hoffnung, dass der thread nur vergessen wurde  )


----------



## Lexx (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Bedauerlicherweise nicht. Sogar auf Seizewell 
ist es bedenklich/verdächtig ruhig geworden.

PS: vergessen wird dieser Thread nicht, da er
auf meinen Favoriten steht.

Dornrösschen hat auch 100 Jahre gepennt, nur
bei X-RB hoffe ich doch auf ein früheres Erscheinen
(des Erlösers..)


----------



## Elthy (25. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten, nämlich ein langes Interview mit Bernd von der letzten GC:
http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?p=3953118#3953118
Leider merkt man beim lesen, dass wir Glück haben wenn das Spiel nächstes Jahr erscheint...


----------



## Lexx (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Interview ist von August 2012


----------



## Elthy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Naja, wurde erst im September veröffentlicht und hier noch nicht erwähnt...


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hir wurde ja lang nichts mehr geschrieben oder gibts einfach nichts neues?

mfg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Naja, da gibts noch nicht sehr viel...
Das letzte, was ich gehört hab, war die mehr oder weniger offensichtliche Meldung von Egosoft Mitte Dezember, dass das Spiel doch nicht 2012 erscheint.


----------



## taks (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich schaue auch wöchentlich obs irgendwas neues gibt, aber seit dem Interview im September hats nichts grossartig neues gegeben.


X-Rebirth News ist das aktuellste.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hmmm...hoffentlich kommt es überhaupt noch,
nicht,das die sich von Chris Roberts Star Citizen nicht davon abhalten /demotivieren lassen...


----------



## steinschock (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Glaub ich weniger.
Die meisten Space Fans kaufen eh alles, wenn es mal was gibt. 

Ich freu mich auf beides, wobei SC ende 2014 wird bis dahin sollte es X-R schaffen


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Man man man, warum war der Thread noch gar nicht in meinen Abos


----------



## steinschock (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

 Unentschuldbar

 schäm dich erst mal


----------



## DarkMo (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



steinschock schrieb:


> Glaub ich weniger.
> Die meisten Space Fans kaufen eh alles, wenn es mal was gibt.


 un wenn da in 5 jahren 3 titel erscheinen, das schaff selbst ich zu konsumieren ^^

btw: was bringt denn ein abo? wo stellt man sowas ein? ^^ oder is das nur email spam? ich find meine threads irgendwie immer auch so wieder ><


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich frage mich wann das Spiel endlich mal kommt. Wird auf jeden Fall gekauft! Habe bissher alle Teile der Serie gekauft und hatte immer viel spaß daran. Bin zwar eher der Story Modus Zocker, aber der ist denen auf jeden Fall gut gelungen.


----------



## steinschock (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

@ DarkMo
Abbo hast du normal automatisch wenn du Antwortest oder in Themen optionen.
Dann ist es im Kontrollzentrum mehr nicht.

@Jan565

2012 sollten sie packen  aber bei X weiß man nie.

Was ich gelesen hab wird die Story viel umfangreicher bei X-R.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



steinschock schrieb:


> Was ich gelesen hab wird die Story viel umfangreicher bei X-R.


 
Ja, aber das Endlosspiel muss auch rocken.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ein offener Brief von Bernd zum Thema Egosoft und Steam


----------



## steinschock (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

 Danke für die Info 

Aber ich bin schon froh wenn es steam ist es geht ja schlimmer.

Abseitzs davon währe es gut wenn der Linuxs-supporrt zunimmt und da ist Steam sehr wichtig.


----------



## Sunjy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ist mir unbegreiflich wie man soein Game OHNE Multiplayermodus machen kann. Das wär das Game.. nen eigenen Server aufmachen und 10 Leute die dann zusammen zocken können. Aber so... alleine zocken is irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## taks (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Ist mir unbegreiflich wie man soein Game OHNE Multiplayermodus machen kann. Das wär das Game.. nen eigenen Server aufmachen und 10 Leute die dann zusammen zocken können. Aber so... alleine zocken is irgendwie langweilig.


 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass jede Aktion eine Reaktion zur Folge hat, wäre es denk ich schwierig das ganze X-Universum andauernd abzugleichen. Da dies doch eine Enorme Menge an Daten ist. Wenn man nur schaut was in einigen Sektoren so an Schiffen rumschwirrt. Dazu käme dann noch die ganze Wirtschaftssimulation...


Aber was mich wundern würde ob die X Rebirth nurnoch als Steam rausbringen. Im gegensatz dazu was im Brief steht haben die ja AP auf CD rausgebracht


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

So eine DVD wird es auch weiterhin für Rebirth geben. Soviel ist sicher, schließlich ist auch eine Collectors Edition in Überlegung.


----------



## DarkMo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

solange es keine steam pflicht gibt, ist alles paletti.


----------



## taks (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Es gibt ein paar making of Videos:

Egosoft Youtube Channel


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Für Multiplayer gibts dann eh Star Citizens..

Aber XR + SC, Bernd und Chris.. hm.. wäre ein geiles Packerl.. 

Jetzt schaumamal, welches der beiden zuerst erscheint.


----------



## taks (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ein neues HD-Video 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6seoryOhxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hallo Leute,

wir könnten Egosoft einige Fragen stellen. Was brennt euch denn unter den Nägeln?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wann kommts denn jetzt endlich mal raus?


----------



## Robonator (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Systemanforerungen? 
Wird es Einsteigerfreundlicher?


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wann es kommt und welche Systemanforerungen das Spiel haben wird, was alles gegenüber X3 AP neu ist. (Rassen, Kriege im Universium und und und)

Ach gebt mir doch einfach das Spiel und ich schau selber

mfg


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wird es eine ordentliche Multithread -Unterstützung besitzen ?
Welche Grafik DirectX Version wird unterstützt ?
Welche Plattform (Steam, Origin) wird sicher erforderlich sein ?
Wann kommt das gute Stück denn auf den Markt?
Wie ist die Gewichtung des Games (Handel, Krieg,)
Braucht ihr bei Egossoft von den Fans, zukünftigen Käufern irgendetwas, was die Fertigung beschleunigen, die Dev.-Performance ausreichend stabil hält (Taschengeld,Zigaretten, breitere Monitore...etc..) 


Zu guter Letzt...: *macht hinne !*


----------



## Sunjy (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Warum zur Hölle gibts keinen Multiplayer/Lan Modus. Wenn die Berechnungen zuviel sind sollen die das meinen Server sein Problem sein lassen^^


Wir wären hier locker 20 Leute die das Game nur wegen einem lan Modus kaufen würden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Weil das einfach nicht zum Spiel passt, wurde aber eine Seite vorher schon mal erklärt

mfg


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wann kommt das Buch zur Story? 

Der Rest steht hier schon


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Robonator schrieb:


> Wird es Einsteigerfreundlicher?


noch mehr? ich mag komplexe spiele, das soll bitte auch so bleiben 



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Welche Plattform (Steam, Origin) wird *sicher* erforderlich sein ?


na hoffentlich garkeine oO mit origin könnt ich ja noch halbwegs leben, da ich das wegen bf eh scho hab, aber steam? da müsste ich auf dieses grandiose game dann verzichten? bitte nich -.-


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



DarkMo schrieb:


> na hoffentlich garkeine oO mit origin könnt ich ja noch halbwegs leben, da ich das wegen bf eh scho hab, aber steam? da müsste ich auf dieses grandiose game dann verzichten? bitte nich -.-


 ich hoffe natürlich auch ohne, ich wollt es ja auch nur mal wissen . Soll jetzt den Publisher nicht auf krumme Ideen bringen


----------



## DarkMo (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

ich hab ja rein garnix gegen steam oder so - wenn das OPTIONAL ist. aber dieser verhurte *sry* zwang göggt mich an. wers über und mit steam beziehen/nutzen will, bitte. aber mir als steam-nicht-woller sollte dann bitte auch ne möglichkeit übrig bleiben. dieser ganze gedanken fehlt mir so extrem in der industrie -.-


----------



## Rolk (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hardwareanforderungen wären interessant. Damit meine ich jetzt weniger die Mindestanforderungen sondern eher solche für sagen wir mal Intensivspieler die gerne mal dem Grössenwahn verfallen. 

Das Spiel soll ja Einsteigerfreundlicher werden. Aber wie siehts mit dem Endlosspiel aus? Was gibt es diesbezüglich neues, wurde etwas gestrichen?

Releasetermin. Wenigstens +- ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Fabiii (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Gibt es schon Informationen ob es eine Collectors Edition geben wird? Habe dazu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Gibt es überhaupt ein Lebenszeichen von dem Spiel auf der E3?

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

So, die Fragen sind auf dem Weg. Danke für die Teilnahme, bin gespannt, was zurückkommt.


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Nix neues?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wir haben wohl zu viele Fragen gestellt.


----------



## maxmueller92 (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Herz hat grad nen kleinen Sprung gemacht, als ich diesen Thread gesehen hab...Aber hier wisst ihr auch nicht mehr als ich, also fast nichts, oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl zu viele Fragen gestellt.


 
Gut Ding will Weile haben!

Haupsache, die Antworten kommen vor dem Release!


----------



## Rolk (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir haben wohl zu viele Fragen gestellt.


 
Wenn ich nicht gedacht hätte das ich eh schon zu spät dran bin, hätte ich mir noch ein "paar" mehr überlegt.


----------



## taks (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Von der Egosoft Facebookseite 



> Starting today you can join the beta of our native port of X3:Reunion for MAC on Steam. Best of all: It is free if you already own the game for Windows or Linux. Please join the beta if you have a machine running MAC OS to help us make a solid MAC OS release later.
> 
> *PS: Before you ask - This has nothing to do with the progress on X Rebirth. 99% of our work currently goes into finishing X Rebirth THIS YEAR*


----------



## steinschock (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Kann man nur hoffen das es das es inzw. geht sonst sitzen demnächst einige user mit der Axt vorm Mac.

*THIS YEAR*  hört sich auch nicht wirklich gut an.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



> *PS: Before you ask - This has nothing to do with the progress on X  Rebirth. 99% of our work currently goes into finishing X Rebirth THIS  YEAR*



hmmmmmm...


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

_*THIS YEAR*_ hört sich irgendwie nach ~Dezember an. Naja, hätte jetzt eh keine Zeit dafür, Hauptsache es kommt noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Um 15 Uhr solltet ihr mal ein Auge auf die Main haben. 
So, da simmer live:
X-Rebirth: "Es kommt dieses Jahr" - Interview mit Bernd Lehahn von Egosoft

Danke an alle Fragen von euch!


----------



## Ich 15 (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtXV34Py2fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkMo (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

so, 9 mins verschwendet, um nen controller anzuglotzen und das einfach nur ätzend zu finden  zumindest waren die bilder nett anzusehn.


----------



## Ich 15 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

am 15.11.13 ist Release


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> am 15.11.13 ist Release


 
Und wer hat Egosoft meinen Geburtstag verraten?


----------



## Ich 15 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Die NSA


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Top Video 
X: Rebirth - Bernd Lehahn über die Größe des Weltraumspiels (Gameplay) - YouTube
Schaut deutlich besser und fortgeschrittener aus als die älteren Teile


----------



## Ich 15 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

und das hier




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNs1rdSkUi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach nur wow


----------



## taks (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Hmm... mal nicht der Erste der das Video gefunden hat. Ich werd langsam Alt -.-


PS: Ich glaub für das Spiel brauch ich einen neuen PC


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Woooow....


taks schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaub für das Spiel brauch ich einen neuen PC


 
Ja...mal schauen. Ich habe einen ganz frisch eingerichtet. Aber mal gucken, wie die Performance/Anforderungen mit allen Reglern im Anschlag werden. Das könnte für den einen oder anderen hässlich werden.

Aber endlich gehts zum finalen Zielauf, hoffen wir mal alle, das der Releasetermin nicht vom Publisher forciert wurde...


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Also mein Spiel des Jahres steht somit schon einmal fest, da brauch ich nichts anderes mehr

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

ich würd mich ja so tierisch freuen, meine familie verkaufen und dafür nen neuen rechner!  (spaß) - aber nein, es muss ja unbedingt steam ins spiel kommen... WIESO?!


----------



## Lee (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Du würdest deine Familie verkaufen, aber nicht Steam installieren? 

Ich freue mich auch wahnsinnig drauf. Bin generell ein großer Fan von allem was mit Weltraum zu tun hat. Die bisherigen X-Titel konnten es mir nicht so sehr antun, zu sehr lag der Fokus auf dem Handeln und Erschaffen. Von Rebirth erhoffe ich mir (und ich glaube zurecht), dass man auch ohne das gut damit auskommen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

ach ihr niedlichen moralapostel, scherze sind nen fremdwort wa?


----------



## Jan565 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich will das Spiel haben... JETZT *.*

Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Sache die mich seit Teil 3 stört(bin Story Spieler muss ich dazu sagen) und zwar das dieses Großartige Spiel kein Online Modus hat. 

Egosoft ist wirklich eine sehr kleine Spiele schmiede, aber dafür ist die X-Reihe wirklich Top und vor allem sind das auch noch Spiele die weniger Bugs haben als manch ein anderes Spiel was von einem wesentlich größeren Publisher kommt mit deutlich mehr Geld in der Hand.

Für mich ist das Spiel der Pflichtkauf schlecht hin dieses Jahr.


----------



## steinschock (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Sieht schon mal sehr gut aus, entlich auch mal NPC und ein einfacheres Interface wie es scheint.


----------



## Ion (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Was da ein Team von 20 Mann auf die Beine stellt ist schon beachtlich. Ich werde mir das Spiel definitiv vorbestellen. Wenn es eine Collector´s Edition gibt, werde ich diese kaufen. Bisher ist ja leider nichts darüber bekannt. Eine Collector mit Soundtrack und einigen weiteren Extras wäre sicher super.

Habt ihr schon geplant was ihr als erstes macht wenn ihr im Universum seid? Ich denke das ich mich erstmal an der Grafik aufhalten und diese bestaunen 
Und dann werde ich als Händler wieder richtig Kohle machen. 


Ps: Wäre schön wenn der TE den Startpost mal aktualisieren könnte


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Ion schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon geplant was ihr als erstes macht wenn ihr im Universum seid? Ich denke das ich mich erstmal an der Grafik aufhalten und diese bestaunen
> Und dann werde ich als Händler wieder richtig Kohle machen.


 Ich werde auch erstmal boah....und hammer mich zahlreich sagen hören.
Und dann werde ich mal gucken, was es dann so an Equipment so im Raum gibt, mit denen man andere "Dinge" vaporisieren kann...
Und mich dann darauf hinarbeiten..


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich glaub ich werd mich in den erst besten Kampf stürzen


----------



## Ion (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich hoffe nur das Balancing ist diesmal besser. Denn wer kennt das nicht:
In X3:TC bin ich mit nem dicken Schiff in einen Kampf rein. Dort waren u. a. Corvetten aber auch große Zerstörer. Ich war gerade dabei ein paar feindliche Jäger auszuschalten als mich plötzlich eine Rakete trifft - abgefeuert von einem Zerstörer! Tja, 1 Rakete und ich war futsch - Game Over 
Dabei saß ich selbst ein einer Corvette. Ich habe die Mission oft wiederholt, immer mit dem gleichen Resultat. Sry, aber da macht mir das Handeln mehr Spaß.


----------



## Rolk (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Ion schrieb:


> ...Dabei saß ich selbst ein einer Corvette. Ich habe die Mission oft wiederholt, immer mit dem gleichen Resultat. Sry, aber da macht mir das Handeln mehr Spaß.



Geschützkanzeln auf "Raketenabwehr" stellen hilft... 

Was mich an den Kämpfen am meisten gestört hat war das die Kämpfe zwischen Dickschiffen viel zu schnell entschieden waren.


----------



## Ion (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Rolk schrieb:


> Geschützkanzeln auf "Raketenabwehr" stellen hilft...


 

Es ist aber auch so schwer allein mit Kämpfen Geld zu verdienen. 
Ich könnte auch einen Transporte auseinander nehmen, die Frage ist aber wie ich die Rohstoffe dann transportieren soll.

Ich bin als Händler einfach besser


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Ich hab früher eig. ziemlich viel mit Kämpfen "nebenher" verdient!
Ich fand die Fregatten in X3 eigentlich ziemlich stark, da sie genug Feuerpower hatten um sich mit den Zerstörern und Trägern zu messen, man aber immer noch gut genug zum Ausweichen manövrieren konnte. Oder mit noch mehr Übung: Man konnte 2 gegnerische Großkampfschiffe zum Friendly Fire provozieren!
Mal schaun, wie es sich in Rebirth verhält.


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



> Was mich an den Kämpfen am meisten gestört hat war das die Kämpfe zwischen Dickschiffen viel zu schnell entschieden waren.


Ja das war schlimm. Da kommste rein, hilfst der verbündeten KI und denkst jetzt kommt n großer Kampf und dann feuern die da vielleicht n halbes Dutzend Raketen oder whatever das waren ab und mit riesen Explosionen ist alles vorbei


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Wir haben uns die Vorschau von PC Games "ausgeliehen":
Vorschau zu X Rebirth: So stimmig und detailreich hat sich noch kein X-Spiel angefühlt

Und durch die Vorbestellmöglichkeit bei Steam gibt es auch "vorläufige" Systemanforderungen für X-Rebirth


----------



## DarkMo (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

juhu, es lebe steam...


----------



## Painkiller (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Die Collectors Edition ist vorbestellbar:
X Rebirth Collectors Edition (PC): Amazon.de: Games

Allerdings ist der Inhalt bis jetzt wirklich schwach für eine CE:

- Quartett Spiel (Trumpf Karten)
- Audio CD
- Enzyklopädie-Update
- DVD mit Making Of
- Wendeposter 
- Artbooklet uvm.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab früher eig. ziemlich viel mit Kämpfen "nebenher" verdient!
> Ich fand die Fregatten in X3 eigentlich ziemlich stark, da sie genug Feuerpower hatten um sich mit den Zerstörern und Trägern zu messen, man aber immer noch gut genug zum Ausweichen manövrieren konnte. Oder mit noch mehr Übung: Man konnte 2 gegnerische Großkampfschiffe zum Friendly Fire provozieren!
> Mal schaun, wie es sich in Rebirth verhält.


 
Mir haben die Kämpfe mit einem M3 immer am meisten Spaß gemacht, damit hat man halt leider schon gegen ein M6 oder M7 nicht wirklich eine Chance ^^
Trotzdem ist das Xenon LX mein absoluter Liebling in X3.
Deswegen ist vielleicht der Ansatz "nur ein einziges spielbares Schiff" für mich genau das richtige - wie in XbtF damals auch schon, in grauer Vorzeit. Da konnte man mit dem kleinen, aber voll upgegradeten Xperimental auch die Großkampfschiffe abknallen -> Spaß ^^


----------



## Ion (25. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

*Video mit neuen Gameplay-Szenen:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cg5ZI_WMPCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Niza (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

*25 Minuten lange Präsentation mir neuen Spielszenen :*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=il77ALktPRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf das Spiel.

Ich habe mir gerade bei Amazon die Collectors Edition vorbestellt .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Ion (20. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread] X-Rebirth*

Zum einstimmen, keine zwei Monate mehr! 

*X Rebirth Main Theme*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfnSKc4J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Wichtige Information für alle im Startpost.
Mir wurde das Sammelthema übertragen.

Ich arbeite gerade an der neuen Startseite. Ich verspreche einen würdigen Startpost, den das Spiel auch verdient hat. Gebt mir nur ein wenig Zeit. *


----------



## Ion (22. September 2013)

Ich nutze diesen Doppelpost um hiermit eine Ankündigung zu machen.
Der neue Sammelthread ist online, ich habe die Startseite soeben fertig gestellt 
Viel Spaß beim lesen und schauen.


----------



## Niza (22. September 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich nutze diesen Doppelpost um hiermit eine Ankündigung zu machen.
> Der neue Sammelthread ist online, ich habe die Startseite soeben fertig gestellt
> Viel Spaß beim lesen und schauen.


 
Nette Sache.
Sieht ganz gut aus.
Viel besser als vorher.

Schön das du den Sammelthread übernommen hast.

Ich freue mich da schon so auf auf das Spiel.

Wenn die Collectors Edition da ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich , wenn ich nicht sofort anfange zu suchten, ein Foto davon hochladen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Ion (22. September 2013)

> Wenn die Collectors Edition da ist, werde ich wahrscheinlich , wenn ich  nicht sofort anfange zu suchten, ein Foto davon hochladen.


Na dann hoffen wir das du schneller bist als ich, ich zähle nämlich schon jede Sekunde runter und die Collector´s ist bereits bestellt, mit Expresslieferung 

Passenderweise ist der 15. Nov. ein Freitag, da nehme ich mir direkt frei und zocke dann am We schon mal die ersten 30 Spielstunden (mindestens) 
Ich träume bereits jetzt schon von dem Tag, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie ich das aushalten soll bis dahin


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. September 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir das du schneller bist als ich, ich zähle nämlich schon jede Sekunde runter und die Collector´s ist bereits bestellt, mit Expresslieferung
> 
> Passenderweise ist der 15. Nov. ein Freitag, da nehme ich mir direkt frei und zocke dann am We schon mal die ersten 30 Spielstunden (mindestens)
> Ich träume bereits jetzt schon von dem Tag, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie ich das aushalten soll bis dahin


Suchti ! 
  (auch für deine Sammelthtreadaktion)


----------



## Ion (27. September 2013)

Neues Update auf der Main ganz unten

Egosoft hat ein neues Entwickler Video hochgeladen, in dem Bernd erklärt wie der Handel funktioniert, leider in Englisch, aber Untertitel lassen sich zuschalten


----------



## taks (27. September 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Neues Update auf der Main ganz unten
> 
> Egosoft hat ein neues Entwickler Video hochgeladen, in dem Bernd erklärt wie der Handel funktioniert, leider in Englisch, aber Untertitel lassen sich zuschalten


 
Das Video lässt sich leider nicht einbetten...

X Rebirth - Trading and Mining


----------



## Ion (27. September 2013)

Doch, lässt es sich. Und es ist bereits auf der Main vorhanden 
Trotzdem danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. September 2013)

Puh, das neue Handelssystem ist... anders. Das hat so wenig mit dem bisherigen X-Gameplay gemeinsam, dass ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann inwiefern das taugt oder nicht.


----------



## Rolk (27. September 2013)

Die Masse machts wird wohl auch bei Rebirth funktionieren.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2013)

Neues Update eingefügt vom 05.10.2013


----------



## Jor-El (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie werdet ihr fliegen? Nutzt ihr die Joypad Unterstützung oder bleibt ihr bei Stick und Schubregler?


----------



## DarkMo (12. Oktober 2013)

na ich hoffe doch inständig, das das bewährte system mit maus und tasta noch funzt ><


----------



## steinschock (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie alles was fliegt mit Hotas sonst fliegt es gleich in die Ecke.


----------



## Ion (13. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten 
Nun ist bekannt, welche Extras es in der Collector´s Edition geben wird!
Ich aktualisiere direkt mal das Thema 
(ganz unten, wie gehabt, eingetragen)


----------



## Sharidan (14. Oktober 2013)

Freue mich wie ein Schnitzel auf das Game (:. 
Schön wäre wenn es wieder Stick Only wäre, denn SO fliegt am im Universum. In Stationen usw kann ja gern die Maus Steuerung Aktiv sein, aber im Space gehört ein Knüppel zwischen die Beine ..

ähmm sorry klingt ja doch irgendwie Falsch


----------



## DarkMo (14. Oktober 2013)

für die die sowas wollen und haben - gern. aber ich zum bsp hab weder platz noch geld für sonen unfug ^^ steam und joystick/pad zwang? mindestens einer zu viel.


----------



## steinschock (14. Oktober 2013)

Da gab es doch ein Video mit Maus und mit Pad.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. Oktober 2013)

Alle drei Steuermöglichkeiten wird es im Spiel geben:

- Maus und Tastatur
- Joystick
- Gamepad

Also kann jeder die Steuerungsmöglichkeit seiner Wahl nutzen.

Dies wurde bereits mehrfach von Bernd bestätigt.


----------



## Ion (14. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht 
Ich steuere nach wie vor gerne mit Maus und Tastatur (war bei den Vorgängern auch nötig war, wegen den vielen Menüs)
Ich mag einfach dieses Gefühl in einem Raumschiff zu sitzen und 100 Tasten vor mir zu haben, die auch alle eine Funktion haben


----------



## Dolomedes (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätt gerne ne Occulus Rift unterstützung für das game, generell Weltraumspiele.


----------



## Ion (16. Oktober 2013)

Laut Egosoft kommt evlt. ein Patch der genau dies ermöglicht 
Einfach nur etwas Geduld


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke mal die Gamepadsteuerung wurde hauptsächlich deshalb mit eingebaut, weil wir später noch eine auf SteamOS/Steambox lauffähige X Rebirth Version sehen werden.


----------



## Ion (16. Oktober 2013)

Auf Gameswelt ist ein Preview zu X Rebirth aufgetaucht:
X Rebirth: Preview - Wiedergeburt der Weltraumserie - Seite 1 - PC - Gameswelt

Dieses enthält neben dem interessanten Inhalt auch noch ein Video mit einem neuen Interview mit Bernd von Egosoft.
Bernd erzählt darin vieles das wir bereits kennen, aber auch einige neue Dinge.

- So gibt es z. B. verschiedene HUD-Modi (5 an der Zahl), in denen verschiedene Dinge "gehighlighted" werden können. Ein Modus z. B. lässt die Module von Stationen in verschiedenen Farben aufleuchten, um sie besser auseinander halten zu können.

- Desweiteren erzählt Bernd einiges über den Plot - In den ersten beiden Kapiteln wird man sich eher nach diesem richten müssen, als eine Art Tutorial, freier entscheiden lässt sich erst ab Kapitel 3. Nach Abschluss des Plots steht einem das ganze Universum zur Verfügung.

- In weiteren kostenlosen Updates können wir uns über eine Art Strategiemodus für Capital Ships freuen - damit sollen feinere Einstellungen für mögliche Angriffsziele möglich sein.


Auf Metacritic ist das Spiel nun auch vertreten:
X Rebirth for PC Reviews - Metacritic


Wenn ich noch mehr erfahre, lasse ich es euch zuerst wissen 



Edit:

So schnells kanns gehen
Ich habe noch 4 weitere Interviews entdeckt (sprich 1 Interview, in 4 Teilen!) von Gamestar!
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/x-rebirth/news/x_rebirth,46889,3028746.html

Neue Spielszenen, neue Informationen:

- Es gibt zwei Arten von Highways ("Weltraum-Autobahnen").

- Da wären die normalen Highways, aus denen man jederzeit herausfliegen kann.
Und es gibt Super Highways, die uns noch schneller zum Ziel bringen, aber nicht "einfach so" verlassen werden können.

- Auf die Frage nach Sprungtoren sagte Bernd, dass jene noch existieren, aber erst nach und nach reaktiviert werden und so neue Bereiche des Spiels freischalten.

- NPC´s die man anheuern kann, verfügen über individuelle Stärken und Schwächen. Diese werden unterteilt in:

-Leadership
-Navigation
-Morale
-Managment
-Combat
-Engineering
-Science

- Ob ein NPC überhaupt daran Interesse hat, eurer Crew beizutreten, ist abhängig vom Beliebtheitsgrad gegenüber euch, der jeweiligen Fraktion, welche ihr auf verschiedene Art und Weise beeinflussen könnt.

- Durch das Ring-Menü könnt ihr einen Panik-Modus starten, der veranlasst das all eure Drohnen automatisch starten und euer Schiff verteidigen.


*Edit 2: Die Fortsetzung*

- Während des Plots erhält man ziemlich früh ein zweites Schiff, mit dem sich handeln lässt. Bernd meinte, der Handel sei am Anfang sehr wichtig, um Geld zu verdienen und gleichzeitig um zu lernen wie das Handelssystem im Spiel funktioniert.

- Etwas später, nach ein paar Stunden, erhält man Zugriff auf eine eigene Station.

- Bernd hat bestätigt das man das Spiel mit Maus+Tastatur, Gamepad oder Joystick spielen kann.


In dem Video von Gamestar (der Redakteur spielt selbst) fallen noch kleine Performance Probleme auf und es gab im Kampf sogar einen Absturz. Aber noch ist ja Zeit und wie alt die Version ist, die Bernd mitgebracht hat, ist nicht bekannt. Auch nicht bekannt ist der PC, mit dem Gamestar gespielt hat. Mir ist vorallem ein Ruckeln (höchstens 15FPS) aufgefallen, wenn sehr viel im Hintergrund los war.
Interessant: Der gute Mann von der Gamestar spielt die ganze Zeit mit einem Gamepad - Leute die also eine Steuerung damit bevorzugen, können gut sehen das es tatsächlich möglich ist.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2013)

Neues Video auf der Main:
X Rebirth: Schlachten im Weltraum im Fokus


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2013)

Sehr nettes Video, aber leider immer noch nichts zu sehen was man eindeutig Boronen, Teladi oder Paraniden zuordnen könnte.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja das stört mich auch etwas 
Egosoft sagt dazu aber auch keinen einzigen Ton.


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja das stört mich auch etwas
> Egosoft sagt dazu aber auch keinen einzigen Ton.


 
Im laufe der Kampagne werden wieder mehrere Sprungtore aktiviert, um auch weiter entfernte Sektoren erreichen zu können. Vielleicht ein dezenter Hinweis das man die anderen Rassen erst wieder zu Gesicht bekommt wenn man mit der Story durch ist? 

Ein Split Schiff habe ich möglicherweise schon gefunden, könnten aber auch Piraten gewesen sein falls sie eigene Schiffstypen haben.


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2013)

Hauptsache die Teladi und Boronen sind wieder da - mit denen habe ich gerne gehandelt 
Boronen war immer zu nett und die Teladi zahlen sehr gut


----------



## Rolk (21. Oktober 2013)

Das völlig unterschiedliche Design der Schiffe und Stationen würde mir schon sehr fehlen. Ich weis sowieso nicht wie ich in Zukunft ohne Terran Tyrr, Terran Asgard, Boron Skate und wie sie alle heisen leben soll. 
Beim neuen Schiffsdesign bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob es rein optisch mit den Vorgängern mithalten kann. Die neuen Stationen sind aber auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Oktober 2013)

Selbst wenn sie anfangs nicht im Spiel sind, können sie bei einem späteren Update dazukommen.
Grade die abgeschalteten Sprungtore bieten hier doch Möglichkeiten das Universum zu erweiteren, in dem man zusätzliche Sprungtore wieder aktiviert. 
Früher wurden Plot-Erweiterungen ins bekannte Universum gequetscht. Bei Rebirth besteht die Möglichkeit wieder ein Sprungtor zu aktivieren und einen "neuen" Bereich des Universums wieder zugänglich zu machen.
Und ich denke, ich liege hier nicht mal so falsch was die Planung für Erweiterungen angeht.


----------



## Rolk (22. Oktober 2013)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> ...Und ich denke, ich liege hier nicht mal so falsch was die Planung für Erweiterungen angeht.


 
Damit liegst du goldrichtig, Bernd Lehan höchstselbst hat das so auch schon bestätigt. Ich fände es aber sehr schade wenn die anderen Rassen Anfangs komplett fehlen würden.


----------



## Ion (22. Oktober 2013)

Gut, aber gegen neue Rassen wäre auch nichts einzuwenden, oder? Es würde zum neuen Namensschema passen.
In 3 Wochen wissen wir es


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Oktober 2013)

Uns war langweilig 

[ctecvideo]54574[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen, und hab mir jetzt die CE auch vorbestellt.


----------



## Rolk (24. Oktober 2013)

Ihr habt eine Vorabversion von X Rebirth und euch war langweilig? Ich sehe einen Widerspruch.


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2013)

@*PCGH_Thilo*
Könnt ihr mir eure Version von X Rebirth zu schicken? Ich sag auch ganz lieb bitte 
Und ich sage es auch keinem  Und kaufe alle eure Hefte und mach nen Abo dazu 


Edit:
Die PCGH Benchmark-Szene:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/X-Reb...tail-Schwerstarbeit-fuer-Prozessoren-1094231/

Das heißt für uns:
Wir dürfen uns auf CPU und GPU Benchmarks zum Spiel freuen


----------



## taks (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch was zum anschauen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODJa_Hh_sqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ps: noch 18 mal schlafen


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2013)

Neuer Trailer ist online, mal mit etwas anderer Musik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bb_jCP1mJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arkim (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, war lange nicht mehr hier. Habe natürlich XRB gleich gekauft und kann es nicht mehr erwarten. Werde ab 15.11. nichts anderes mehr spielen


----------



## Ion (1. November 2013)

Um euch die Zeit noch wenig schöner zu gestalten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-99WmH5T90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2013)

Das Bild bei 1:11 kannte ich noch gar nicht. Was sehen wir im Hintergrund für eine Spezies? Etwas zu zierlich geratene Split?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. November 2013)

Das war von einem Aprilscherz, der besagte, dass ein Tanzspiel, das auf dem X-Universum basiert in Entwicklung wäre. Das war ein angeblicher Screenshot davon.


----------



## Rolk (1. November 2013)

Schade, wenn das die neuen Split gewesen wären hätte ich die selbst als Borone übers Knie gelegt.


----------



## taks (3. November 2013)

Nur so zur Info, der neue Roman zu X Rebirth heisst:
X Rebirth - Plutarch Rising

Plutarch Mining Corp. ist von den Argonen, also wird sich der Hauptplot vermutlich um die Argonen drehen.
Weiss jemand da was genaues? Oder habt ihr sonst was zu der Geschichte von X Rebirth gefunden?


----------



## Lee (3. November 2013)

Meint ihr es wird eine Demo zu dem Spiel geben? 
Ich war in X3 nie jemand, der gerne Handel getrieben hat. Ich würde viel lieber einfach nur einen Plot durchspielen oder Questen, aber halt keine Handelsquests machen, sondern allerhöchstens mal Transporte, vor allem aber eben Kampf Quests. In X3 TC war das ja nur eingeschränkt möglich, da man dadurch kaum an Geld kommen konnte für neue Schiffe und Waffen. Kapern ging zwar, aber es war unglaublich langweilig Ewigkeiten ein Schiff zu beschießen, es wieder regenerieren zu lassen und die ganze Zeit den Typen zum Aufgeben zu überreden versuchen. 
Außerdem gab es nur relativ wenige Quests dieser Art. Zudem war es teilweise äußerst lästig durch die halbe Galaxie zu fliegen um nur ein Ziel auszuschalten. Wobei die Flugzeiten ja jetzt durch das Highway System stark verkürzt sein sollen. Und letztendlich war das Kampfsystem jetzt auch nicht der knaller und nachdem was ich so gehört habe wurde es später mit den GK's äußerst langweilig (soweit bin ich nie gekommen). 

Ansich bin ich halt ein unglaublicher Weltraum-Fan und war trotz der - für mich Schwächen - von X3 TC ziemlich fasziniert von dem Spiel. Aber letztendlich habe ich es nur ein paar Stunden gespielt und den Rest der Zeit lag es nur im Schrank. Mit X-Rebirth würde ich das gerne vermeiden und als Student hat man jetzt nicht unbedingt immer die Möglichkeit mal eben nen Fuffi fürn Spiel rauszuhauen, dass dann nachher nur im Schrank liegt.

Und wisst ihr ob es bei der Steam Version auch eine ausführliche Anleitung geben wird? Die gedruckte Anleitung von X3 TC war ja schon ein kleines Buch, etwas in dem Umfang fänd ich eigentlich ganz gut. Nur eben digital. Und wie schätzt ihr den Vergleich zwischen englischer und deutscher Sprachausgabe ein? Egosoft ist zwar eine deutsche Firma, aber ich hab grundsätzlich immer Vorurteile gegen deutsche Synchronsprecher (die häufig auch begründet sind...^^) Die Möglichkeit zwischen den Sprachausgaben zu wählen wäre im Grunde auch der einzige Grund für mich das Spiel per Steam zu kaufen. Die Handelsversion soll ja glaube ich nur deutsch sein?

Edit: Meint ihr mein System Core i5 3450 @ 3,1 Ghz; GTX 470 und 8gb Ram packt das? Die Graka ist ja nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen...


----------



## Ion (3. November 2013)

Hey

Ja, deine Graka sollte kein Problem haben.
Eine Demo wird es Anfangs nicht geben, später vielleicht.



> Ich würde viel lieber einfach nur einen Plot durchspielen oder Questen


Nach allem was bis jetzt bekannt ist, kannst du genau das in Rebirth tun 

Ich würde sagen, warte den Release ab und schau was die Fans sagen.


----------



## taks (3. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Edit: Meint ihr mein System Core i5 3450 @ 3,1 Ghz; GTX 470 und 8gb Ram packt das? Die Graka ist ja nun doch schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen...


 
Ich würde auf die Benchmarkergebnisse von PCGH warten.


----------



## Lee (3. November 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Ich würde auf die Benchmarkergebnisse von PCGH warten.


 Da wird meine Karte schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr aufgeführt 

Aber ja, ich denk ich werd einfach abwarten müssen. Kann dann leider nicht gleich am 15. loslegen, sondern halt vllt erst am 20. oder sowas, wenns erste ausführliche reviews und evtl. lets plays gibt.


----------



## DarkMo (3. November 2013)

ich lass mir auf jedenfall vieeel zeit. mal schauen obs schon zu weihnachten was wird ^^ das spiel muss schon echt ober geil werden, damit ich mir steam deswegen antu.


----------



## Ion (4. November 2013)

Ich habe einen interessanten Bericht entdeckt, der versucht die KI von Rebirth näher zu beschreiben.
Galaktisches Monopoly - Nachrichten - DIE WELT

Ein Auszug:





> Um auf Spieleraktionen passend reagieren zu können und die künstliche  Intelligenz entsprechend zu programmieren, braucht es Spezialwissen:  Zwar gibt es viele glänzende Programmierer, aber bis heute nur wenige  Experten für künstliche Intelligenz in der Computerspiel-Branche. Diese  müssen nicht nur Informatik studiert haben, sondern sich auch mit  neuronalen Netzen oder Planungssystemen auskennen. Müssen die Figuren  sich auf verändernde Gegebenheiten einstellen und "dazulernen", können  Computerspiele Wegbereiter sein und aufzeigen, was mit viel Rechenpower  simuliert werden kann.


Klingt das nicht etwas übertrieben? 
Klar,  das Universum wird auf das reagieren was ich mache, aber ich denke das  es kaum in solch einem großen Ausmaß geschehen wird, wie es dieser  Artikel beschreibt. 
Das würde nämlich folgendes bedeuten:

Greife  ich eine Fraktion an (mit Absicht) und versöhne mich danach mit ihnen,  müsste das Vertrauen schwerer erreichen zu sein, je öfter ich sie wieder  angreife und mich mit ihnen wieder versöhne. Doch das bezweifle ich.  Ich denke es läuft, wie früher, nach einem einfacheren Schema ab:

Ich schieße ein Schiff der Fraktion ab: -5 auf mein Ansehen
Ich helfe einem Schiff der Fraktion: +5 auf mein Ansehen

Da  die NPC`s unter sich auch verschiedene Ansehen genießen, entsteht doch  irgendwann nur noch ein Wirrwarr ... wenn ich dann auch noch mitmische,  endet es vielleicht in einer Situation in der mich alle hassen oder alle  befreundet zu mir stehen.

Worauf ich hinaus will: Es wäre viel zu komplex eine echte KI zu konstruieren welche wirklich "dazulernt".

Ein weiterer Auszug:


> Jeder einzelne dieser "Agenten" folgte wie auch im kommenden "X Rebirth"  der einfachen Devise, Geld verdienen zu wollen. "Dabei berücksichtigen  sie ihre Aufwendungen, etwa die Reisezeit, *und betrachten in manchen  Fällen auch das Risiko durch Überfälle, das in manchen Gegenden des  Universums höher sein kann als in anderen."*


Woher weiß die KI das *ich* nicht vielleicht einen Überfall plane, welcher in einer eigentlich sicheren Gegend stattfinden kann? Ist eine "sichere" Zone nach meinem Angriff weniger sicher?

Die  Möglichkeit, große Stationen mit vielen Geschütztürmen zu bauen, ist ja  gegeben. Doch reagiert darauf auch der Agent? In jedem anderen Spiel  würde das Schiff neben meiner 100-Geschütz-Station genauso vorbeifliegen  wie am "nichts".

Ich glaube kaum das Rebirth da die Ausnahme ist - das wäre ja der Hammer


----------



## taks (4. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> text


 
Noch 11 Tage, dann wissen wirs 


Edit: Hoffentlich läuft das Ganze auch unter Windows 8.1 gescheit ^^


----------



## BigBubby (5. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe einen interessanten Bericht entdeckt, der versucht die KI von Rebirth näher zu beschreiben.
> Galaktisches Monopoly - Nachrichten - DIE WELT
> 
> Ein Auszug:Klingt das nicht etwas übertrieben?
> ...


Das mit dem Angreifen wird vermutlich nicht so sein, aber bei dir Wirtschaft gab es schon enorme dynamische Bewegungen. Hast du eine Station zerstört hat es im Umkreis von vielen Sektoren die Preise gändert. Händler haben woanders eingekauft/verkauft. Teilweise wurden galaxien was komplett verlassen. Bestimmte Waffen werden z.B. nicht mehr Produziert, da keiner sie gekauft hat usw. 

Übrigens neuronale netze klingt immer total agespaced, ist aber ein einfaches system fürs mechanische Lernen. Also nichts wirklich besonderes. Vermutlich werden die dort eine Mischung gemacht haben aus verschiedenen Systemen.

Ich vermute, dass sie es einfach geschafft haben auch soweit dazu zu lernen, dass handelsrouten, wenn sie in einem sektor abgeschossen wurden, nicht jedes mal diesen Sektor wieder anfliegen, sondern notfalls auch schlechtere Preise in Kauf nehmen oder ähnliches.


----------



## BigBubby (6. November 2013)

hab mir jetzt auch mal die ce vorbestellt. Mein erstes vollpreisspiel seit diablo2


----------



## Ion (7. November 2013)

Neues Video online!!
Erstmalig sieht man eine andere Rasse, im hinteren Teil des Videos. Viel Spaß beim schauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bty5M-lo9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Erstmalig sieht man eine andere Rasse


 
Wer nimmt Wetten an um was es sich handelt? 

Sieht ziemlich gross aus, aber ein Paranide wird das kaum sein. Ergo neue Rasse?


----------



## Ion (8. November 2013)

Wäre es auch nicht mal interessant, "freie" Rassen zu treffen? Die von weit her kommen, aber eben keine riesigen Galaxien usw. besitzen?


----------



## taks (8. November 2013)

Paranide müssten eigentlich viel grösser sein.




Ion schrieb:


> Wäre es auch nicht mal interessant, "freie" Rassen zu treffen? Die von weit her kommen, aber eben keine riesigen Galaxien usw. besitzen?


 
Ist halt immer die Frage wie man die dann in die Geschichte einbindet. 



Noch 7 Tage


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Wäre es auch nicht mal interessant, "freie" Rassen zu treffen? Die von weit her kommen, aber eben keine riesigen Galaxien usw. besitzen?


 
Natürlich, aber das wäre eine komischer Zeitpunkt jetzt wo die Sprungtore abgeschaltet sind.


----------



## Ion (8. November 2013)

Stimmt. Aber vielleicht sind ja ein paar "Typen" in den Sektor gekommen, bevor die Sprungtore deaktiviert wurden.
Wäre zumindest interessant für eine Nebenquest.


----------



## taks (8. November 2013)

Ich hätte es schön gefunden wenn sie den Roman schon im Voraus veröffentlicht hätten, damit man sich einlesen kann.

ps: Ich will nicht mehr warten


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2013)

Die Tore sind zwar weg. Aber es gab ja auch schon vorher sprungantriebe. Warum sollte es nicht irgendwer geschafft haben das ganz ohne Tor hinzubekommen


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2013)

also ganz simpel - jep ^^ die sprungtore sind eine terranische technologie, die sich da halt durchgesetzt hatte, weiterentwickelt wurde usw. mobile versionen in form des sprungantriebs kamen usw usf (also von der story deutung her, so irgendwie ^^) - aber wieso sollten völlig fremde, aussenstehende rassen überhaupt auf diese tore angewiesen sein? die können doch garnich wissen, ob es da tore gibt  selbst wenn sie eine ähnliche technologie entwickelt haben, wüssten sie nich, obs welche gibt oder wie sie die gar anwählen sollten bla blubb.

ergo sind die tore kein gegenargument - rein vom prinzip her ^^ ob und wie und was und ach herrje - das weiss eh nur egosoft ^^


----------



## taks (10. November 2013)

Der Preload auf steam hat begonnen.
Schade nur das ich eine CD will ^^


----------



## Niza (10. November 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Der Preload auf steam hat begonnen.
> Schade nur das ich eine CD will ^^


 
Jap habe es selber gerade gelesen.

In der X News:

X-Universe News - Edition 52

Hoffentlich ist eine Installations DVD bei der Collectors-Edition dabei.

Sonst muss ich den PC mehrere Tage an lassen bei 700KB/s .
Und darauf habe ich keine Lust.

Dann findet ihr mich im "Was nervt euch gerade Thread" und zwar 1% eine Stunde Später 2% .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## taks (10. November 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist eine Installations DVD bei der Collectors-Edition dabei.


 



> Mindestanforderungen:
> 
> Prozessor: Intel i-Serie mit 2GHz oder gleichwertiges AMD-Produkt
> Hauptspeicher: 4 GB RAM
> ...




Naja, wenn bei den Systemanforderungen ein DVD Laufwerk aufgeführt ist, gehe ich schwer davon aus das eine DVD dabei ist ^^


----------



## BigBubby (10. November 2013)

bei meinem ist es der 15te https://www.digitalo.de/products/494784/PC-X-Rebirth-Collectors-Edition-USK-12-PC-Spiel.html
vor Anfang Dezember werde ich es aber nicht auspacken. Erst diplomarbeit fertig schreiben.


----------



## Ion (11. November 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> vor Anfang Dezember werde ich es aber nicht auspacken. Erst diplomarbeit fertig schreiben.


 Und das hälst du aus? 
Ich hoffe ich erhalte meine CE direkt am 15.
Laut Amazon erhalte ich es an diesem Tag, aber man weiß ja nie.
Freigenommen habe ich mir bereits 

Freue mich schon riesig.


btw.
Seit ich diesen Sammelthread betreue, gab es in den letzten 2 Monaten satte 3000 Klicks. Ich klopfe mir jetzt einfach mal auf die Schulter


----------



## taks (11. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich erhalte meine CE direkt am 15.


 
Jop, meine sollte auch am 14. verschickt werde, also am 15. bei mir sein 

Hab mich irgendwie schon ewigs nicht mehr so auf ein Spiel gefreut. Bin ganz nervös ^^


----------



## Jor-El (11. November 2013)

Glaub die 1-2 Tage sind bei monatelanger Spieledauer vernachlässigbar. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht allzu viele Patches braucht bis man es rund spielen kann.


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Und das hälst du aus?


Muss. Sowas kann man nicht einfach verschieben. Wenn ich früher fertig bin, kann ich dafür früher zocken. Wobei auspacken werde ich es wohl und die audiocd einwerfen. Sobald ich mir ein laufwerk organisiert habe.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (11. November 2013)

Gerade umgezogen und neue Arbeit begonnen...da zählt jeder cent, also gerade kein X-Rebirt =(
Viel Spass allen die es am 15. Spielen können und dürfen


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2013)

bei mir hat sich das Problem gerade von selbst gelöst. Hab eine email bekommen, dass nicht ausreichend vorhanden sind in der erstlieferung und ich warten darf. Mal gucken ob ich storniere und woanders bestelle.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. November 2013)

Ich habs mir per Filial-Abholung beim lokalen Conrad bestellt. Mal schaun, ob es dann am 15. wirklich da ist!


----------



## BigBubby (11. November 2013)

Auch wenn ich es nicht spielen können werde. Habe ich der Firma mal geantwortet, dass ich die Bestellung storniere, sollte keine zeitnahe Lieferung möglich sein. Hatte den Laden auch nur ausgesucht, da dort der Liefertermin noch der 15. war während das günstigere Angebot den 24. angegeben hatte.


----------



## jumpel (11. November 2013)

Ich werd auf gut Glueck zum Jupiter latschen und schauen was es kostet. Wenns ned grad n 20ger mehr kostet als im Amazonas dann kauf ichs gleich.
Freu mich auch schon riesig drauf. Evtl. darf meine CPU dann mal wieder ohne UV-Bremse arbeiten ;]


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2013)

Du liebe Güte, ich hatte noch gar nicht bestellt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. November 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du liebe Güte, ich hatte noch gar nicht bestellt.


 
Königin Atreus ist enttäuscht von diesem Verrat!


----------



## Ion (11. November 2013)

Oh nein!
Schaut mal hier:
egosoft.com :: View topic - Nanu? Was haben wir denn da?

Erster Beitrag.
Ich weiß, das ist erfreulich. ABER: Ich arbeite bei der Post 
Ich darf demnächst also hunderte CE´s verarbeiten


----------



## Rolk (11. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Königin Atreus ist enttäuscht von diesem Verrat!


 
Was glaubst du warum ich mich seit Jahren tot stelle?


----------



## Niza (12. November 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es bei mir flüssig laufen wird.

Ich kenne das so von den X-Teilen , dass es spätestens beim SINZA immer gelaggt hat .

Die waren immer von den Systemanforderungen ihrer Zeit vorraus soweit ich mich erinnere.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2013)

Naja, den SINZA haben sie ja abgeschafft (laut Gamescom-Mitarbeiter). Von daher kanns nicht mehr daran liegen!


----------



## Ion (12. November 2013)

@Niza
Du wirst es auf jeden Fall spielen können 
Du erfüllst bereits mehr als die empfohlenen Anforderungen. Wobei man diesen Angaben nicht wirklich trauen kann.


----------



## taks (12. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> @Niza
> Du wirst es auf jeden Fall spielen können
> Du erfüllst bereits mehr als die empfohlenen Anforderungen. Wobei man diesen Angaben nicht wirklich trauen kann.


 
Dann müsste X3 TC auf meinem System ja sensationell laufen ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2013)

Ich bin vor allem gespannt wie es läuft, wenn ich wieder dem Grössenwahn verfalle und ganze Sektoren mit Fabrikkomplexen zubaue. So etwas in der Art.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. November 2013)

X ohne SINZA... das kann ich mir noch so gar nicht vorstellen. Das war eines DER Features, die X besonders machen


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2013)

War Sinza nicht das Feature womit man die Zeit sozusagen manipulieren konnte? Hat mir so einiges warten bei langen wegen erspart  Wenn es das von Rebirth nicht mehr gibt, dann denke ich mal das es nun alles schneller abläuft als in vorherigen Teilen.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2013)

Früher hat man einfach Sinza reingehauen, heute muss man sich einen Space Highway suchen. Gewöhnungsbedürftig wird das bestimmt, sollte aber funktionieren. Wenn man schon einige Besitztümer angehäuft hat die verwaltet werden wollen ist das neue System vielleicht sogar besser.


----------



## steinschock (12. November 2013)

Hab mich öfter mal in eine Ecke verzogen Speed 0, Sinza rein und dann Schlafen gelegt.
... und gehoft das die mk3 das überlebt haben


----------



## taks (12. November 2013)

steinschock schrieb:


> Hab mich öfter mal in eine Ecke verzogen Speed 0, Sinza rein und dann Schlafen gelegt.
> ... und gehoft das die mk3 das überlebt haben


 

Genau, und ein paar Stunden später waren ein paar Millionen Credits mehr auf dem Konto ^^
Nur musste man weit weg, weil sonst die Polizei beim scannen den SINZA rausgehauen hat -.-


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2013)

Ihr alten Cheater ihr. 

Soviel übrigens zu den Benchmarks der Vorabversion von X Rebirth. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider haben wir keine Freigabe für unsere Benchmarks.


----------



## Ion (12. November 2013)

Wer nen halbwegs aktuellen PC hat, braucht sich denke ich keine Sorgen machen.
Zum Teil hoffe ich aber auch das ich mich irre.


----------



## Jor-El (12. November 2013)

Auf Amazon ist mittlerweile die CE nicht mehr lieferbar. Freut mich für die Jungs.


----------



## Ion (12. November 2013)

X Rebirth: Steam-Aktivierung erst Freitagabend ab 20:00 Uhr - Sammlerausgabe ausverkauft


----------



## BigBubby (12. November 2013)

Ich habe eine scheinbar automatisierte Antwort bekommen darauf, dass ich storniere, wenns länger dauern wird. Jetzt schreiben sie mir, dass er ab den 14. lieferbar ist.


----------



## taks (12. November 2013)

Yey


----------



## Niza (12. November 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Genau, und ein paar Stunden später waren ein paar Millionen Credits mehr auf dem Konto ^^
> Nur musste man weit weg, weil sonst die Polizei beim scannen den SINZA rausgehauen hat -.-


 
jap das kenne ich auch zu gut.

und schön weit außerhalb .

Nur Blöd , wenn man 8 Stunden mit SINZA laufen lassen hat und dann zwar 100Mille verdient hat , aber auch 4 Universalhändler MK3 platt sind und 1 Zerstörer(Argon Titan Sektorpatrouille) von einem Xenen Q gekillt wurde.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob es sowas wie Händler, die für einen Arbeiten in Rebirth noch geben wird.
Wie damals die Handelssoftware MK3.

PS: 
Noch 3 mal schlafen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## taks (13. November 2013)

Zwei mal schlafen ^^


Noch eine Frage:
X Rebirth wird ja erst am 15. Abends um 8 Uhr auf steam freigeschaltet.
Wieso wird das Spiel dann erst ab dem 15. verkauft?


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2013)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage zur CE. Mich interessiert an dieser Version hauptsächlich der Soundtrack. Jetzt habe ich auf Amazon gesehen, dass es zwei Soundtrack CDs gibt. Ist der komplette Soundtrack bei der CE dabei oder nur Ausschnitte? 
http://www.amazon.de/X-Rebirth-Soun...UTF8&colid=28OYSBTEYX6E4&coliid=IGMVAX38GQ3WK
http://www.amazon.de/Rebirth-Extend...TF8&colid=28OYSBTEYX6E4&coliid=I14G76G7LBZ89P
Und ist bei der  normalen Version das Handbuch in schwarz/weiß oder auch in Farbe?


EDIT: Hab gerade entdeckt, dass es ein 1,5 GByte großen Patch gibt, der installiert werden muss! Das macht mir ja schon wieder Sorge, dass es unbedingt zu Weihnachten fertig sein musste! Wenn Sprach- und Videodateien bis zum DVD-Press Termin noch nicht fertig sind, kann es doch keinen richtigen Betatest gegeben haben, oder?



> Wie oben bereits erwähnt, handelt es sich bei  diesen Daten hauptsächlich um Videos und Sprachaufzeichnungen, die zum  Zeitpunkt der Produktion der DVD noch nicht fertig waren. Wir  entschuldigen uns für alle hieraus entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten.



Quelle:http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=346861


----------



## Ion (13. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß wird der komplette Soundtrack in der CE enthalten sein.


----------



## DaxTrose (13. November 2013)

Hast Du Dir die CE bestellt? Wenn ja, wäre eine kurze PN, wie viele Tracks und CDs der Soundtrack beinhaltet sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Ion (13. November 2013)

Sobald ich sie habe, werde ich ohnehin hier über den gesamten Inhalt berichten


----------



## Niza (13. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Sobald ich sie habe, werde ich ohnehin hier über den gesamten Inhalt berichten


 
Ich werde mich mit ein paar Fotos anschließen 

Mal sehen wer sie zu erst bekommt.

Den Soundtrack macht der Selbe wie bei X3.
Alexei Zakharov.
kann ja nur gut sein 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

Ratet mal was schon heute im Briefkasten war  


Installieren tu ich es aber erst Morgen, nicht dass mein Key auf steam noch gesperrt wird ^^


edit: die Konzentration beim arbeiten ist zur sau -.-
hät ich es doch erst morgen bekommen...


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. November 2013)

Warum sollte der Key gesperrt werden? Alle anderen haben das längst preloaded


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

Hab noch nie ein Spiel auf steam registriert, weiss also nicht für was der Key genau gebraucht wird 


Gab doch grad letztens ein Spiel wo die, welche sich vor release registriert haben gesperrt wurden ^^

Ich weiss aber nicht mehr ob das auf steam war.


Also kann ich es bedenkenlos installieren?


----------



## Ion (14. November 2013)

Jep, du kann den Key ganz normal bei Steam aktivieren, das Spiel erscheint dann in deiner Liste und du kannst mit dem Preload beginnen.
Bei Amazon steht: "Versand in Kürze"


----------



## Ion (14. November 2013)

*Release Trailer ist online *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JyxryysGP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ps.:
Lest mal die Kommentare bei YT, einfach herrlich


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2013)

Am geilsten ist ja:


> when i can start playing ? (time) on steam





> Here's timer:
> Soon TM


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

Mein Favorit:



> i have exams all next week you barstards


----------



## Ion (14. November 2013)

Bei dem musste ich so lachen:



> i have exams all next week you barstards




Edit:
genau!


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

Download muss noch warten, blockierte meine VPN-Verbindung -.-


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2013)

Ich werde das Paket die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht mal auspacken. Also lach nicht über den typen der nur eine woche klausuren hat


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Ratet mal was schon heute im Briefkasten war



Du Glücklicher, bei mir will Amazon anscheinend erst Samstags liefern.

Im Egosoftforum stand das man vor dem 15.11. lediglich den predownload starten kann. Wenn man von DVD installieren will muss man warten bis das Spiel auf Steam auch zum zocken freigegeben ist.


----------



## WaldemarE (14. November 2013)

gibts die CE eigentlich nur bei Amazon oder kann ich sie mir auch beim MM um die ecke holen ^^


----------



## Ion (14. November 2013)

Ich denke in geringen Stückzahlen werden die auch vor Ort verfügbar sein, will das aber mal nicht zu laut sagen.


----------



## Niza (14. November 2013)

Die CE wurde heute versendet von Amazon.

Ich freue mich wahnsinnig drauf.

@ION
Danke für den Trailer.

Mfg:
niza


----------



## taks (14. November 2013)

Hat einer von euch eigentlich mal was von einer autosave Funktion gehört?


----------



## Ich 15 (14. November 2013)

meine CE von Egosoft ist auch schon da


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (14. November 2013)

Da versucht doch tatsächlich jemand 1 tag vorm Release mein Steam Account zu hacken.^^
Lustig xD


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Moin,

ich habe ein paar Videos zu X gesehen und bin interessiert. Ich weiß über die X-Serie allerdings gar nichts, also wirklich null. 

Das Sandbox-Prinzip klingt zwar cool, allerdings hat es bei mir noch nicht "Klick" gemacht, was genau wirklich die Faszination und Motivation im Spiel ausmacht. Kann mir dazu jmd. vielleicht Artikel oder Videos empfehlen, die die Aspekte gut einfangen?

MfG


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

@*Invisiblo*
Der Reiz von X war schon immer die Freiheit - du kannst eben wirklich tun was du willst und dein Verhalten hat Auswirkungen auf das gesamte Universum.
Stell dir vor deine Waffenfabrik ist der wesentliche Faktor in einem Krieg, den die jeweilige Fraktion ohne dich nicht gewonnen hätte. Nun mal dir die Möglichkeiten aus, es gibt tausende.


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Es fängt eigentlich ganz unschuldig an.
Du hast ein kleines Schiff mit welchem du kleine Missionen erfüllst und damit deine ersten Credits verdienst.
Hast du erstmal genügen Credits zusammen kannst du dir eine Erz-Mine und zwei Transporter kaufen. Den eine Transporter schickst du Energiezellen kaufen, der andere Verkauft das Erz.
Damit beginnen sich die Credits langsam zu vermehren.
Nach einer Weile erweiterst du deine Stationensammlung noch um ein Kraftwerk und eine Siliziummine und dazu noch ein, zwei weitere Transporter.
Und schwubs hast du einen ganzen Sektor voll Stationen welche Produkte produzieren welche du verkaufen kannst, oder zum aufrüsten deiner Schiffe benutzen kannst.
Dann ziehst du mit einer Flotte von Zerstörern und Trägern in einen Xenonsektor und machst ein bisschen radau 

Oder du fängst an Schiffe zu kapern, oder, oder, oder...

Du kannst eben alles machen auf unendlich viele verschiedene Arten ^^


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2013)

Am Anfang ist es sicher am besten die Story durchzuspielen. Im Verlauf der Story kann man sein Schiff aufrüsten und gelangt relativ einfach an seine ersten Besitztümer. Danach beginnt das Sandbox Prinzip. Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst. Handeln, Missionen absolvieren, Pirat oder Söldner werden, den Rest vom Universum auskundschaften, Industriemogul werden und Fabriken und Schiffe in unbegrenzter Zahl aufbauen und so weiter und so fort. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt was sich Egosoft für neue Möglichkeiten ausgedacht hat.


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

So, meine Vorbereitungen für Wochenende sind soweit abgeschlossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2013)

Auf dem Bild fehlt irgendwie noch das entscheidende Etwas! 
Hat schon jemand einen Testbericht finden können, oder geht es den Redakteuren wie jedem Anderen und können heute erst loslegen?


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Meinst du das? ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Pizza Margherita? Ehrlich jetzt? xD
 Energydrinks und Kaffee habe ich auch schon bereitgestellt, mit allem Weiteren muss mich meine Freundin dieses Wochenende versorgen.  
Edit: hast ja noch immer nicht ausgepackt, willst nichtmal langsam installieren?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

so Garde bei uns im Saturn gewesen und was soll ich dazu sagen die haben es noch nicht mal -.- so ab nach MM vielleicht haben sie ja die CE arrg nur noch 2 std


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Edit: hast ja noch immer nicht ausgepackt, willst nichtmal langsam installieren?


 
Natürlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich verfeinere die Pizzas immer noch mit allem möglichen


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

Maaaann, der Releasetrailer ist ein böser Anschlag auf meine Willensstärke... und meinen Geldbeutel... aber ich hab eh nicht die Zeit, die ein X braucht...


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Die Zeit dazu hätt ich schon, nur sagt das Konto grade nein  
Und das wo Kerbal Space Programm und Antichamber grad im Angebot sind


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

So, Spiel lädt gerade in Steam und im Laufwerk liegt bereits die Soundtrack-CD
Jetzt nur noch ein ganz bisschen durchhalten


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

13:01 und noch nicht freigeshaltet.
Also wirds doch 20:00Uhr


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Mach mir keine Panik


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

!!!!!   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Bei mir noch nicht freigeschaltet :/


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Bei mir startet es in zwei Minuten!


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Ouh jetzt ist es freigeschaltet und fertig, man sieht sich


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

bis die tage ^^


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Auf den Desktop switchen hat das Spiel nicht so gern ^^


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Ich kann die Kampagne nicht starten 
"serious error"


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Likewise, na mal sehen in wieviel Wochen der Patch dafür kommt. Ich versuche derweil, mir die Dumps durchzulesen. ^^


----------



## Seriosha (15. November 2013)

Serious Error bei 92% 
Ich Fass es nicht...  Jetzt mal anfangen sys Einstellungen zu ändern und schauen was funzt.


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Bei mir ebenfalls
Hab schon:

DirectX aus dem Spielordner installiert
Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft
Treiber ist aktuell
MSI Afterburner etc. beendet

Lads gerade nomma neu


Man was soll das denn jetzt 

Das Egosoft Forum ist auch unerreichbar


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2013)

Wie gut, dass ich zwei wochen warte. Dann kann ich es wenigstens starten und anfangen zu spielen


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Also bei mir läufts ^^ aber mit grade mal 30-60 FPS wenns hoch kommt ^^ is auch keinwunder alles auf max + Downsampling auf 2560x1440 ^^


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Mehr Infos bitte
Welches Win? Treiber? Was läuft im Hintergrund?


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Wenn ich das schon lese. 

Habe es mir gekauft, da ich dieses Wochenende eh Zeit habe, neugierig bin und für 2013 sonst keinen Vollpreis-Titel mehr auf der Liste habe. 

Wenn das nach Rome II erneut ein verkorkster Release wird, raste ich echt aus.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Win 8.1, Aktuellster Nvidia Treiber und im Hintergrund läuft EVGA Precision


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Nutzt du 2 Monitore?


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Muh, GTX 580, aktuellster Treiber, Win8.1 und kann es nicht starten. Werden wohl nicht die einzigen mit dem Problem sein, mal sehen wann das Forum wieder hochkommt und was da bzw. bei Facebook erscheint.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Im Steam Community Hub gehts auch schon ab.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Ne nur einen, aber alt und tab mag das Game absolut nicht


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Hat das Game keinen Vollbild-Fenstermodus?


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Das kann echt nicht wahr sein man -.-
Ich drehe ja sonst nicht durch, aber wenn ich fuc**** 7 Jahre auf nen Titel warten muss, dann kann es doch nicht sein das dieser nicht startet?!


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat das Game keinen Vollbild-Fenstermodus?


 
Hbb grad geguckt Nope nur normlen Fenstermodus


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Hier ist die Lösung! Quelle: Steam Hub



> Fix that stopped my crashing
> 1) Right click your audio icon in the system tray and select 'Playback Devices'.
> 2) Highlight your default playback device.
> 3) Click the 'Properties' button.
> ...


----------



## Seriosha (15. November 2013)

Fix: Unter Wiedergabe Geräten in Windows auf 16 bit DVD Qualität umstellen! 

Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher Symbol, Wiedergabergeräte, Eigenschaften, in einem der Tabs sind die Optionen. 


Hat für mich funktioniert!


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Jau, der hat das Spiel bei mir auch repariert. Zumindest bin ich am Ladebildschirm vorbeigekommen.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die CPU und GPU Benchmarks von der PCGH ^^


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Bei mir Win8.1 läufts tiptop, ich wurde aber gerade von zwei Drohnen gekillt -.-

PS: läuft obwohl ich noch eine VM laufen hab welche 3GB und 2 Cores braucht  ^^


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Falls jemand Lust hat mal zu testen ob HT was bringt, immer gerne her damit.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Bei mir läufts nicht sonderlich smooth, egal ob minimal@720p oder maximal@1080p. i7-860 und GTX580, 8GB RAM. Mal sehen was Fraps sagt.


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hier ist die Lösung! Quelle: Steam Hub


 Das funktioniert tatsächlich!


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Fraps sagt 14-22FPS in den ersten Sekunden der Kampagne im Cockpit, unabhängig von den Einstellungen. Da ist wohl was faul. ;D


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Vielleicht ja deine CPU


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Meinste? Sind Quadcores schon out? xD
Direkt nach der Booster-Sequenz komischerweise bei 40+ FPS @ max. Merkartig.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2013)

Klingt eher nach einem Problem mit dem Treiber. Da fehlt scheinbar die Optimierung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Ists bei dir denn ähnlich? Beim 1. Einstieg in den Highway hatte ich die ersten 5 Sekunden auch massive Framerateeinbrüche bevor sich das normalisiert hat. Naja, konstante 40 Frames reichen mir, ist einigermaßen spielbar bis sie die Optimierungen per Patch nachreichen ^^


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2013)

Kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen. Meine Wenigkeit sitzt nämlich noch bis 18 Uhr @ Work. :/
Außerdem hab ich eine alte AMD HD5870 verbaut. Die ist sowieso nicht mehr die schnellste Karte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

Das bekräftigt mich in meiner Haltung, ein X niemals zum Release zu kaufen...  /


----------



## Lee (15. November 2013)

Kann mir wer sagen, ob die non-CE Ladenversion des Spiels auch englische Sprachausgabe unterstützt? Und wie schaut das Handbuch aus? So ausführlich wie bei X3-TC? Vllt fahr ich nachher noch zum Mediamarkt und kaufs mir doch schon heute...

Steuert ihr mit Gamepad, Tastatur oder Joystick? Und was findet ihr am besten? Ich hab die Wahl zwischen Joystick ohne Force Feedback und dem X-Box Gamepad.

Und habt ihr ne Idee wie ich mich mit der Story ein wenig auf den aktuellen Stand bringen kann? Ich hab nur ein paar Stunden X3 TC gespielt. Hab grad mal kurz in ein Lets Play reingeschaut, da war die Rede von Heart of Albion (Albion?), Plutarch Mining Corperation... Sagt mir alles nix^^


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

PC neu gestartet, X Rebirth wird nochmals geladen ^^

Oder ein Update? Ich bin verwirrt 


Ich hab eine non CE Version und weil ich steam auf englisch eingestellt habe ist das Spiel auch auf englisch.


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2013)

Mal kurz zwischendurch:*
Frage an die CE-Besitzer:* Wie lang ist der Soundtrack und wie viel Lieder beinhaltet der?
*Frage an die Besitzer der normalen Version:* Ist das Handbuch gut und komplett in Farbe?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Japp is komplett in farbe und bunt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hier ist die Lösung! Quelle: Steam Hub


 
Das ganze mal im Video:

[ctecvideo]55045[/ctecvideo]

Ein Schnellschuss mit der Shaky Cam.


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Leider ist die Performance ziemlich mies - meine GTX 770 wird ganz schön ausgelastet, der Boost kann nicht gehalten werden. AA zu reduzieren hat leider nicht viel geholfen.
Das Spiel hat leider noch ein paar Bugs, aber ich denke die nächsten Patches werden das ausbügeln.
Nichts desto trotz, hier sind meine ersten Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Für mein erstes X bin ich trotz der kleinen Bugs begeistert, vor allem da X ja berüchtigt dafür ist sehr einsteiger unfreundlich zu sein komme ich irgendwie sehr gut zu recht.


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Falls du es nicht mitbekommen haben solltest:
Einer der Schwerpunkte bei der Entwicklung von X Rebirth war es, Einsteiger nicht sofort abzuschrecken.


----------



## Niza (15. November 2013)

Miene CE kam heute auch an



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mal kurz zwischendurch:*
> Frage an die CE-Besitzer:* Wie lang ist der Soundtrack und wie viel Lieder beinhaltet der?
> *Frage an die Besitzer der normalen Version:* Ist das Handbuch gut und komplett in Farbe?


 
Also der Soundtrack hat 26 Tracks  und heißt :
Bonus Soundtrack :
Original Soundtrack Volume 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Handbuch ist in Farbe und hat 35 Seiten (mit Rückseite und Vorderseite)
Ich habe ein paar Fotos gemacht (sie sind im Anhang) 
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

Hmmm dachte das die CE etwas größer ausfällt zumindest was das artbook angeht schade schade.

@Ion 
doch doch hab ich mitbekommen


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2013)

Also den erten Berichten zu folge, stürtzt das Spiel immer ab, läuft auf High-End Hardware mehr als dürftig (~25 FPS) und hat Soundprobleme (Beispiel auf Amazon: "In den ersten paar Unterhaltungssequenzen scheinen machne Sätze des  Spielers mittendrin beendet zu werden obwohl er noch nicht fertig ist"). Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Dann warte ich noch ein bisschen, bis ich es mir kaufe. Installiere sowieso gerade das andere Spiel mit dem X, welches heute rausgekommen ist! Heute ist X-Tag!


----------



## Eftilon (15. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht mitbekommen haben solltest:
> Einer der Schwerpunkte bei der Entwicklung von X Rebirth war es, Einsteiger nicht sofort abzuschrecken.




Erst später abschrecken 

Meiomei, ich bin noch auf die arbeit, hoffe das ich es heute abend zumindest anspielen kann, muss ja nicht alles perfekt sein.


----------



## BigBubby (15. November 2013)

Meine 560 wird da ganz schön ins schwitzen kommen. Sieht aber verdammt gut aus.
Ich müsste mal meinen Kollegen fragen, für welche 3D-Modelle er zuständig war.


----------



## Seriosha (15. November 2013)

Das mit den Sprachproblemen betrifft die deutsche Fassung. Wenn man in Steam unter Einstellungen die Sprache auf Englisch wechselt funzt die Sprache super. Ich müsste aber danach neu anfangen weil die Steuerung komplett lahm gelegt war im save game. Keine Ahnung ob das davon kam allerdings...


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Meine 5770 kommt auf kuschlige 75°C ^^

Soweit läuft es bei mir eigentlich gut. Zugegeben, manchmal ruckelt es einwenig, vorallem in den Highways aber ich bin mir SINZA gewöhnt. So gesehen läufts recht flüssig ^^
Jedoch habe ich einen interessanten Bug:
Manchmal wenn ich in einen Highway springe hab ich starkes ruckeln und der Sound kommt nur aus dem rechten Lautsprecher. Das fängt sich aber nach 2,3 sekunden wieder.
Sonst muss ich sagen bin ich ziemlich zufrieden 
Was mich noch verwundert ist, dass das Spiel nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher benötigt 

Aber insgesamt kann ich nur sagen: Empfehlenswert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niza (15. November 2013)

lol Spiel gerade installiert von der DVD und schon installierte er bei mir ein gewaltiges Update.
nach 40 Min konnte ich zocken.

Dann habe ich das Spiel angespielt und kurz beendet , da ich Fraps neu installieren wollte und nun hat der wieder ein update installiert.

2 Updates an einem Tag.

Richtig krass.

Bei mir geht der deutsche Sound und ich bekomme alles gut mit. 
Und hacken tuts bei mir auch nicht. wenigstens bis jetzt nicht( die 5 minuten , die ich angespielt habe ).

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

> lol Spiel gerade installiert von der DVD und schon installierte er bei mir ein gewaltiges Update.
> nach 40 Min konnte ich zocken.
> 
> Dann habe ich das Spiel angespielt und kurz beendet , da ich Fraps neu installieren wollte und nun hat der wieder ein update installiert.
> ...


Immerhin erkennen sie die Probleme und hauen schnell Updates raus, nicht so wie gewisse andere Firmen...


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Also mit meiner 560Ti, nem i7 2600k und 8Gig Ram unter W7 läuft das Spiel echt dürftig. Ohne AA und sonstigen Schickschnack gehts aber selbst auf 2x AA ruckelts merklich. Meh :[ Ich hab doch keine Geld für 'ne Grafikkarte.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Ich habe in 1920x1080 alle Einstellungen auf Max gestellt (außer AA, da "nur" auf 4x) und sehe keinen Bedarf etwas runterzuregeln. Das heißt nicht 60 FPS, sondern dass es für mein Empfinden nicht ruckelt. 

Die deutsche Sprachausgabe ist ziemlich verbuggt, mal hört ein Satz mitten im Satz auf und es fängt sofort der nächste an und in ziemlich vielen Fällen wird das Soundfile einfach nicht abgespielt und man muss die Untertitel lesen.  Weiß jemand, ob man problemlos auf Englisch umstellen kann, oder raucht dann das Savegame ab o.Ä.? 

Meine Spiel ist übrigens die Version 1.11.

PS: Dass Sprachfiles nicht abgespielt werden erklärt dann vielleicht auch das für einige sicher verwirrende "Nun halte endlich die Klappe, Betty."


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (15. November 2013)

Spiele auch 1.11 und auf meinem System (siehe Signatur) ist das Spiel unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen unspielbar. Selbst ein Kollege der 2 GTX 570er in seinem Rechner kann nicht anständig spielen. Wir spielen beide so bei ca. 15-25 fps.

Um noch was anzumerken bezüglich der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit: Ich sehe die eher weniger gegeben. Ich spiele die Serie zwar erst seit X3 Reunion und intensiv habe ich nur X3 Terran Conflict und Albio Prelude gezockt (ca. 1000 IG Stunden insgesamt) und kann da durch die Menüs flitzen wie sonst was, so kompliziert auch alles ist, aber bei dem Spiel komme ich mit gar nichts zurecht. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur an den mageren FPS die alles extrem schwer machen.


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Verteidiger Terras schrieb:


> Spiele auch 1.11 und auf meinem System (siehe Signatur) ist das Spiel unabhängig von den Grafikeinstellungen unspielbar. Selbst ein Kollege der 2 GTX 570er in seinem Rechner kann nicht anständig spielen. Wir spielen beide so bei ca. 15-25 fps.
> 
> Um noch was anzumerken bezüglich der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit: Ich sehe die eher weniger gegeben. Ich spiele die Serie zwar erst seit X3 Reunion und intensiv habe ich nur X3 Terran Conflict und Albio Prelude gezockt (ca. 1000 IG Stunden insgesamt) und kann da durch die Menüs flitzen wie sonst was, so kompliziert auch alles ist, aber bei dem Spiel komme ich mit gar nichts zurecht. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch nur an den mageren FPS die alles extrem schwer machen.


 
Jo mir gehts ähnlich. Es läuft einfach so *******, man kann sich garnicht ordentlich orientieren. Finds krass, dass es bei Invisiblo mit ner 570 scheinbar auf hohen Einstelungen spielbar läuft, während es bei mir ohne AA schon mager läuft...und soooo viel Leistungsunterschied liegt zwischen der 570 und 560Ti jetzt nun nicht :o


----------



## Niza (15. November 2013)

Und bamm erster Absturz und 10 minuten nicht gespiechert omg.
irgendeine Error meldung.

Und das mit den Sound der Stimmen.
Ich spiele es jetzt länger und bei einer Person ist gar keine Stimme , sondern nur Text und die anderen hacken ab und zu oder brechen mitten im Satz ab.

Also an der deutschen Sprache müssen wir noch deutlich arbeiten Egosoft.

Doch deutliche Bugs vorhanden für den ersten Tag.


Eines kann ich auf jedenfall sagen.
Ich spiele mit Tastatur und maus.
Die Steuerung ist komplizierter als in X3 TC und den anderen X-Teilen.

Das ganze Spiel ist anders. Sich zurechtzufinden ist auch viel schwerer geworden.

Aber spaß macht es trotzdem 
Besonders Interressant ist es auf den Stationen rumzulaufen und Crew Mitglieder anzuheuern.
oder dort mit anderen zu Quatschen (Smaltalk oder auch zu handeln.

Die Grafik ist auch ganz i.O. auch wenns bei mir mit teilweise 10 bis 30 Fps läuft. 
Ich habe ein kleines Gefecht gehabt und das hat doch ganz ordentlich gelaggt. 

Mir sinds doch zu viele bugs für den Anfang .

Ich werde wohl 1 oder 2 Wochen aussetzen und dann erst weiterspielen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Lee (15. November 2013)

Also das Handbuch ist erbärmlich und an vielen Stellen einfach nur falsch (sprachlich), und das obwohl Egosoft eine deutsche Firma ist... Alles weitere wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Hat schon jemand eine der ersten Missionen mit 100 Energiezellen erfüllt?
Ich kann da "verkaufen" klicken so oft ich will, da passiert einfach nichts, mein Handelschiff fliegt dann SONST WO HIN


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine der ersten Missionen mit 100 Energiezellen erfüllt?
> Ich kann da "verkaufen" klicken so oft ich will, da passiert einfach nichts, mein Handelschiff fliegt dann SONST WO HIN


 
Meins ist bald da ^^
Es war zuerst noch Energiezellen kaufen, hab ausversehen 3 mal gekauft, und das schnellste ist es nicht grad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Ich versuche jetzt schon seit einer Stunde einen Verteidigungsoffizier zu aquirieren. 

War schon bei 3 Stück, aber ich kann sie nie anheuern, gibt es da einen Trick oder muss ich einfach weiter suchen?


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Ja, genau da bin ich auch. Hab auch extra zusätztlich 100 Energiezellen gekauft.
Dann klicke ich auf "verkaufen", wähle als Anzahl 100 und der Verkauf wird bestätigt.
Daraufhin setzt sich mein Handelsschiff in Bewegung, biegt dann etwa 20KM von der Station nach Rechts ab, fliegt zum Highway und ist *verschwunden*.
Ich bin mal hinterher geflogen, das Teil war dann mal locker durch 3 Highways und "parkt" und irgendwo im All und macht nichts mehr.

Wie soll ich das verstehen`? 


@*Invisiblo*
Soweit ich weiß, war eine "gehighlighted", den musst du anheuern, andere gehen nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Leider ist die Performance ziemlich mies - meine GTX 770 wird ganz schön ausgelastet, der Boost kann nicht gehalten werden. AA zu reduzieren hat leider nicht viel geholfen.
> Das Spiel hat leider noch ein paar Bugs, aber ich denke die nächsten Patches werden das ausbügeln.
> Nichts desto trotz, hier sind meine ersten Screenshots:
> 
> ...


 
Aaaah ist das cool, mit dem XbtF Spielautomaten!  Geht da auch was? ^^


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Leider nicht ^^
Aber wer weiß, mit Patch/Mod vielleicht?


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

@Invisiblo
Frag sonst irgend ein NPC wo du einen Defensive Officer findest.

@Ion
Hast du mal folgendes versucht?
Enter/2/2
Die Rahanas auswählen (Oder wie dein Schiff heisst)
Dann auf Details und "Plot Course" auswahlen?

Oder zu dem Schiff hinfliegen dann die Mitfliegen funktion benutzen (in die nähe fliegen, dann nimmst du autom. die gleiche Geschwindigkeit an wie das andere Schiff)
Dann sagt mein Copilot Zieldaten übertragen oder so und dann (ohne das grosse schiff) zu der Mine und da kommt dann rendezvouz point übertragen.


Also folgendes:
- In die Schiffdetails rein
- Set Plot Course (Dann geht er zu deinem Hauptschiff)
- Beim Schiff kurz andocken und wieder weg
Dann sollte das Schiff losfliegen


EDIT:
Hast du mal versucht anzudocken und dann wieder weg fliegen?
Mein Shiff ging dann ab wie n Zäpfchen, ich kam mit der Skunk garnicht mehr nach ^^


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Das hatte ich ja zuerst versucht.
Als ich im richtigen Sektor war, kam die Meldung "Das Schiff ist jetzt im Sektor", drücke 2/2 usw.
Hab ich gemacht!

Dann bin ich ne Weile mit dem Transporter mitgeflogen.
Das wurde mir dann aber zu langweilig, ich bin also ein wenig umher geflogen und hab bissl die HUD-Modi getestet, und im Augenwinkel sah ich dann, das diese Rahanas (was auch immer) einfach irgendwo hin fliegt.

Ka wie ich die Mission jetzt lösen soll, denn der Transporter kommt nicht mehr zurück und ich hab auch keine Energiezellen mehr, da sie bereits "verkauft" sind


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Meiner hängt zwischen zwei Highways fest 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zeit für ne Pause ^^



PS: Ist nochmals ein Update gekommen 

PS: Update geladen Schiffchen ist wieder auf freiem Fuss


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

Hier, siehe Screen

Ich habe bereits zweimal den Auftrag gegeben, jeweils 100 Energiezellen zu verkaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, sind sie noch geladen.
Jetzt bleibt das Schiff da stehen und macht nichts mehr. 

Und nun? 



Edit:
Ja, sehe es auch gerade, ob es nun geht? 
Oder darf ich nomma neu anfangen? Ich weiß es nicht.


Edit2:
Jetzt hat sich das Schiff um 180° gedreht O.o
Das wars.


Hmmm.....

So wie es aussieht, darf ich dann wohl morgen früh nochmal neu anfangen. Hoffen wir das beste. :/


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Wieviele Updates gab es denn nun heute, abgesehen vom Day1-Patch?

Und kann man irgendwo Patch-Notes einsehen?


----------



## Ion (15. November 2013)

ICh schätze die gibt es im Egosoft Forum.
Nur leider ist das derzeit total ausgelastet, keine Chance da rein zu kommen.

Naja, ich muss jetzt in die Nachtschicht, nach der Schicht fange ich nochmal an, mal sehen obs dann geht.
Wenn es bei jemand klappt, oder wer ne Lösung hat, ich wäre froh drum.


----------



## Mason989 (15. November 2013)

Also bei mir ging es Sofort.

Ich bin einfach zur Ziel Station geflogen da das Angebot geöffnet für die Energiezellen (das einzige) und hab es bestädigt... hat ohne Probleme geklappt.


Aber ich muss leider auch sagen das ich jetzt ne Pause mache, bis nen patch kommt für die Sprach files, später fehlen bei der unterhaltung 2 Stimmen und man weiss gar nicht mehr genau wer nun was sagt  Und dafür ist mir die Story zu wichtig 

Und patch gab es bis jetzt 2 ohne Day1 -patch aber die sollen nur bissel die performance verbessern, soviel ich weiss.


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel im Freeplay-Mode DEUTLICHST besser, jetzt sogar mit 4x AA komplett ruckelfrei mit gefühlten 45-50 FPS. :]


----------



## Invisiblo (15. November 2013)

Ion dein Problem ist auch im Steam Hub in einer Bug-Auflistung dabei. Scheinst also nicht allein zu sein.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Hab auch langsam die Schnauze voll. 

-Mein Frachter bewegt sich auch keinen Deut, dabei hat er bereits 140~ Energiezellen aus dem ersten Befehl geladen. Soll angeblich trotzdem nochmal 100 kaufen, passiert aber nix mehr. Wenn ich im Kaufmenü eine neue Bestellung mache hängt das Menü, bis ich mit alt+tab wieder ins Spiel gehe. 

-Wollte "Mein Besitz" öffnen (auch wenn man da keine relevanten Infos bekommen kann) und dabei aus versehen in die Albion ("Mannschaft") gegangen, als ich zurück wollte und das Tastenpad für die Tür bedient habe, ging die Tür nicht mehr auf und ich war im Mannschaftsraum gefangen. 

-Dazu dann noch die falschen Tooltips, fehlende Stimmen, extreme Clippingfehler mit durch die Stationen fliegende große Schiffe, sinnfreie Spielfunktionen (random als hostile markierte Personentransporter in den Stationslanes zu Sternenstaub zerballern? WTF? / In der Station herumrennen und wahllos haufenweise Kartons und Geldtaschen mit teilweise illegalen Waren aufsammeln? WTH? / Mit sinnfreien Aussagen um das eigene Schiff herumschwirrende Polizeischiffe, natürlich mit Blaulicht und Sirene? OMG?) 

-Abgerundet mit extrem schlechter Performance (3 FPS auf Stationen, wenn man in eine bestimmte Richtung guckt/gucken muss um einen Smalltalkmonolog zu führen (Ich: Ihre Arroganz widert mich an; Er: Ach, selten habe ich eine so tolle Unterhaltung geführt! Sie inspirieren mich! TAKE MY MONEY!!!1) und 10-40 FPS je nach Standort im Weltraum, während sich Grafikkarte und CPU mit 30-40% Auslastung langweilen, nichtmal die Lüfter drehen hoch oder es wird wärmer im Gehäuse wie bei anderen Spielen)

-Das Universum ist voll von hässlichen, faltigen, alten Menschen. Ein gravierendes Demografisches Problem. Hoffentlich stirbt meine gesammelte Mannschaft nicht nach ein paar Spielstunden eines natürlichen Todes.
Habe ich vor Spielstart tatsächlich angenommen, mir mein GKS-Harem zusammenstellen zu können, verzichte ich jetzt dankend. 

-Sie haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Menüs noch schlechter zu machen als in den Vorgängern. Ich hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten. Vielen Dank @ Controllersupport.

Das geht mit viel Augen zudrücken vielleicht als unoptimierte, frische Beta durch, aber nicht als fertiges Spiel. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich Egosoft schon kenne. Spätestens in ein paar Monaten wird es bestimmt ein gut spielbares Spiel sein. Enttäuscht bin ich aber trotzdem über alle Maßen.

Am schlimmsten finde ich aber die Position, in der Egosoft sich momentan befindet. Sie haben viel Herzblut in das Spiel gesteckt, über eine lange Zeit. Man hat in den Interviews und Posts gemerkt, wie stolz sie auf das Spiel waren. Sie wollten Rebirth einem breiten Spektrum von Spielern zugänglich machen, und indem sie das taten, haben sie einige ihrer treuesten Fans verloren, dafür eine wütende Meute dazugewonnen, die Egosoft noch nicht so kannte und völlig geschockt vom desolaten Zustand des Spiels sind. Momentan wird Rebirth und Egosoft auf allen Kanälen aufs Übelste zerrissen. Dazu dann noch die Forenprobleme usw. Sie tun mir echt Leid. Seit Release hört man gar nichts mehr, dafür schieben sie stillschweigend Überstunden, um die Probleme der Spieler aus der Welt zu schaffen. Das wünsche ich keinem Team, hoffentlich bekommen sie die Kurve noch, den Rebirth hat echt wahnsinniges Potential.

Übrigens: vor Yisha habe ich Angst, sie sieht verdammt gruselig aus. -Falten, ++Mega-Creepy


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Hab ich da wat verpasst? Man kann nur noch dieses eine Schiffchen da zocken?


----------



## steinschock (15. November 2013)

X am ersten Tag ...


,,, ihr Anfänger


----------



## Eftilon (15. November 2013)

Ich habe keine grossen erwartungen an das spiel heute gehabt, da ich weiss das die X reihe erst mit der Zeit besser wird . Ich weiss noch wie bei TC mein schiff mit erst 30 km/h durch die galaxis getuckert ist. Nach ner zeit wurde das spiel immer besser und besser.

Heute hab ich ein anderes problem, ich krieg einfach kein gscheites Joystick profil zustande "Saitek Evo"

Also wird das spiel erstmal eingestampft und in ein paar wochen wieder raus gegraben.

Jetzt hab ich aber bock drauf, ich glaube ich werde mal TC installieren.

eftilon


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Ich versteh einfach nicht, was da passiert ist. Die programmieren das Spiel seit 7(??) Jahren und jetzt wirkst das Spiel so als hätte da irgendwie Deep Silver durck gemacht oder so? Das Spiel hat einfach 0 Polish, nix, garnix.

Haben die keine QA-Abteilung? Diese ganzen Flaws häten doch auffallen müssen. Ich begreifs nicht. Ich weiß, dass das Spiel bald vermutlich ne Perle is, aber so ein Launch ist doch echt kacke...



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab ich da wat verpasst? Man kann nur noch dieses eine Schiffchen da zocken?


 
Das war doch schon seit Monaten bekannt


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> ICh schätze die gibt es im Egosoft Forum.
> Nur leider ist das derzeit total ausgelastet, keine Chance da rein zu kommen.
> 
> Naja, ich muss jetzt in die Nachtschicht, nach der Schicht fange ich nochmal an, mal sehen obs dann geht.
> Wenn es bei jemand klappt, oder wer ne Lösung hat, ich wäre froh drum.




Also das Problem bei mir scheint zu sein, dass ich dem Schiff gesagt habe es soll der Skunk folgen.
Leider bringe ich diesen Befehl nicht mehr weg. Sprich: egal was ich tue, das Schiff fliegt mir immer nach.
Es fehlt da irgendwie an Kontrollmöglichkeiten für die Schiffe, wenn man sie nicht selbst fliegen kann.
Auch kann man maximal drei "Aktionen" vom Schiff durchführen lassen (Also verkaufen etc.) aber man kann nirgend sehen welche noch aktiv sind und man kann diese auch nicht abbrechen.

Ich denke das mit den einfacheren Menues ist bei so einem komplexen Spiel der falsche weg.
Es fehlen einem einfach zu viele Optionen.
Wenn ich nur bedenke was man in X3 für Auswahlmöglichkeiten hatte um ein Schiff "fernzusteuern".

Vielleicht braucht es auch einfach eine Umgewöhnungsphase.
Ich denke ich Versuch auch mal den FreeToPlay Modus.


----------



## FortuneHunter (15. November 2013)

Ich spiele in der Englischen Version und die läuft wesentlich runder:

- Alle Sprachausgaben sind vorhanden
- Die Lippenbewegungen passen zum gesprochenen
- Das Ausliefern der 100 Energiezellen hat ohne Probleme geklappt.

Bisher bin ich mit dem Plotverlauf sehr zufrieden ... Meine Skunk ist grade durch das erste Jumpgate durch und ich etwas mehr als 3 Stunden auf der Uhr.
Die eine oder andere Kante gibt es noch die geschliffen werden muss. 

Und mache Piloten würde ich nicht mal im Traum einstellen. Die Piloten dieser beiden Schiffe zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Ich seh' schon. "Can you show me your skills" wird ein running Gag. Ich feier' gerade so ab, die Threads im Steam Hub sind göttlich:

OP: How Can Any Sane Person Say This Is Good? (Screenshot Inside)

A: The real question is, can i have your stuff?

B: and if not...can you show me your skills?!

Ich kriege mich nicht mehr ein. Gute Unterhaltung für's Geld


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Man muss es mit Humor nehmen.


----------



## taks (15. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Man muss es mit Humor nehmen.


 
Alles andere nützt ja nichts ^^


So, steam sagt "You've played 7 hours"

Zeit für ne grosse Pause, mir fallen fast die Augen raus.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

> Das war doch schon seit Monaten bekannt


Damit ist ein großer Teil meiner Vorfreude gestorben. Ich dachte die ganz Zeit über ich kann wieder, wie im Vorgänger, Schiffe sammeln gehen  
Wenn man nur das eine Schiffchen da hat, dann sind die Upgrade-Möglichkeiten bestimmt auch eher begrenzt oder?


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Richtig. Und staunen muss ich trotzdem, denn ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es Egosoft tatsächlich schafft, die Spielwelt zusammenzuhalten. Wenn man z.B. auf dem eigenen Frachter andockt, während dieser unterwegs ist, kann man von der Landebucht aus zuschauen, wie man auf dem Kahn durch die Galaxie schippert. Genauso läuft das Spiel weiter, während man auf Stationen unterwegs ist. Ziemlich genial, das muss man ihnen lassen. Und die Devs haben sich bei Steam gemeldet, also es geht wohl vorwärts.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Richtig. Und staunen muss ich trotzdem, denn ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es Egosoft tatsächlich schafft, die Spielwelt zusammenzuhalten. Wenn man z.B. auf dem eigenen Frachter andockt, während dieser unterwegs ist, kann man von der Landebucht aus zuschauen, wie man auf dem Kahn durch die Galaxie schippert. Genauso läuft das Spiel weiter, während man auf Stationen unterwegs ist. Ziemlich genial, das muss man ihnen lassen. Und die Devs haben sich bei Steam gemeldet, also es geht wohl vorwärts.


 
Versteh ich dich grade richtig? Man kann dennoch mehrere eigene Schiffe haben wie z.B. Frachter nur selber Fliegen ist nur in dem kleine Furz da möglich? ^^


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Versteh ich dich grade richtig? Man kann dennoch mehrere eigene Schiffe haben wie z.B. Frachter nur selber Fliegen ist nur in dem kleine Furz da möglich? ^^


 
Exakt. Kannst immernoch Händler etc anheuern und auch indirekt steuern, nur selbst fliegen wird auf das kleine Kampfschiff beschränkt


----------



## DaxTrose (15. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht, was da passiert ist. Die  programmieren das Spiel seit 7(??) Jahren und jetzt wirkst das Spiel so  als hätte da irgendwie Deep Silver durck gemacht oder so? Das Spiel hat  einfach 0 Polish, nix, garnix.
> 
> Haben die keine QA-Abteilung?  Diese ganzen Flaws häten doch auffallen müssen. Ich begreifs nicht. Ich  weiß, dass das Spiel bald vermutlich ne Perle is, aber so ein Launch ist  doch echt kacke...
> 
> ...



Ist halt kurz vor Weihnachten! Irgendwie hatte ich so was befürchtet. Und als dann die Ankündigung des Day-One Patches kam, der noch Audio- und Videofiles enthält, war mir klar, dass es kein vernünftigen Betatest gegeben haben kann - wie denn auch mit fehlenden Dateien?


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Exakt. Kannst immernoch Händler etc anheuern und auch indirekt steuern, nur selbst fliegen wird auf das kleine Kampfschiff beschränkt


 
Gibt es auch noch die großen Schiffe mit denen man in den Krieg ziehen kann? Kann man die angeheuerten Schiffe auch noch selber irgendwie Ausrüsten etc?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. November 2013)

never play on Patchday


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch die großen Schiffe mit denen man in den Krieg ziehen kann? Kann man die angeheuerten Schiffe auch noch selber irgendwie Ausrüsten etc?


 
Jo, so soll es sein. Also Schiffe kaufen bzw. herstellen lassen und aufrüsten geht wohl immer noch. Details dazu kenne ich nicht aber es gibt eine Vielzahl an Berufen und NPCs, die man anheuern kann für eigene Betriebe, darunter sind auch Wissenschaftler. Denke mal, dass die dann auf eigenen Stationen auch forschen können. Ob man jetzt aber die Bewaffnung und dergleichen genau anpassen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich denke, man sollte sich nicht mehr dazu hinreissen lassen, Rebirth mit seinen Vorgängern zu vergleichen, ist einfach zu anders. ^^



WaldemarE schrieb:


> never play on Patchday


Everyday is patchday!


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Jo zum Thema große Kriegsschiffe und so kann ich auch nix sagen, dafür hab ich noch zu wenig gespielt.


----------



## Robonator (15. November 2013)

Ich hab mir grad n paar Videos angeguckt und grade eine Stelle finde ich ja merkwürdig. Wenn man auf sein Schiff kommt und diese Co-Pilotin sich mit kranker Geschwindigkeit zu dir hindreht, dir kurz den Ausschnitt zeigt und sich anschließend mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit wieder zurückdreht und dabei irgendwie Kopf und Arme so komisch verrenkt  

Wie riesig die Stationen sind, finde ich ja schon krass ^^
Ich glaub ich lad mir mal TC runter und zock das noch n bischen.


----------



## Fexzz (15. November 2013)

Lustigerweise ist bei mir die Perfomance auf den Stationen am schlechtesten xD Im All läufts mittlerweile recht gut und laut einigen Freunden wird die Perfomance in der Kampagne nachdem man ausm Startgebiet raus ist auch deutlich besser.

Heute nacht kommt scheinbar auch noch ein Patch 3. Wenn die in dem Tempo weitermachen ist das Spiel in 2-3 Tagen top fit. D


----------



## Niza (15. November 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Lustigerweise ist bei mir die Perfomance auf den Stationen am schlechtesten xD Im All läufts mittlerweile recht gut und laut einigen Freunden wird die Perfomance in der Kampagne nachdem man ausm Startgebiet raus ist auch deutlich besser.
> 
> Heute nacht kommt scheinbar auch noch ein Patch 3. Wenn die in dem Tempo weitermachen ist das Spiel in 2-3 Tagen top fit. D


 Hoffen wirs 

Das wäre sehr schön.

Um so mehr ich es Spiele , umso besser gefällt es mir.

Mit dem Smalltalk kann man bei den Leuten  und Händlern aufsteigen . Im Handbuch steht wie.
Ich habe schon einen Rabatt von 7 % auf Ware von Ihm 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Was genau ist denn das "Startgebiet" und wie lange geht die Tutorial-Kampagne circa?

Ich bin gerade erst an dem Punkt, wo man die 100 Dinger kaufen/verkaufen soll.

00:11 Uhr, 3. Update wird geladen. (113,9 MB)


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. November 2013)

3. Update? Meinst du 1.12? Bei mir gibt's bis jetzt keine weiteren Updates.


----------



## Sharidan (16. November 2013)

Also ich spiels jetzt auch seit ich von Arbeit ( 14.00 Uhr ) zuhause bin. Bisher muss ich sage gefällt es mir sehr gut, allerdings als alter X Veteran muss man sich doch sehr umgewöhnen.
was mir persönlich jetzt überhaupt nicht gefällt ist diese lächerliche Sektor / Galaxy Karte. Sieht für mich aus als hätte das ein 3 Jähriges Kind gemacht.
Da war mir das alte System um einiges lieber.

Sprachausgabe fehlt teilweiße bzw. wird nicht geladen.
Außerdem stürzt mir das Spiel jetzt plötzlich immer wieder ab. 

Bin bisher bei Version 1.12 angekommen ( ka obs da schon was höhers gibt ). 

Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir der Stil sehr gut, auch wenn manche Gebiete nun sagen wir gewöhnungsbedürftig sind, bisher bin ich doch sehr dem Plot gefolgt, außer jetzt wo ich nun ich sag mal gezwungen werde Missionen zu machen wegen Credits .


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Ja, ich meine 1.12. Keine Ahnung, warum er das bei mir dann jetzt erst geladen hat. Habe mich auf die Aussage hier bezogen, weil ich auch angenommen habe, dass es heute Nachmittag schon zwei Updates gab:



Fexzz schrieb:


> Heute nacht kommt scheinbar auch noch ein Patch 3. Wenn die in dem Tempo weitermachen ist das Spiel in 2-3 Tagen top fit. D


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2013)

Oh ich dachte das wäre mittlerweile Patch 3. Pardon.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. November 2013)

Sagtmal hat jemand raus gefunden ob und wenn ja wie man FoV verändern kann? Irgendwie ist mir der Blick aus der linken Seite des Schiffes zu wenig. Vergleicht das mal wenn ihr am Lenkrad sitzt. Da sieht man auch mehr als genau bis zum Rückspiegel.

Ein bug hatte ich bis jetzt. Die Mittelconsole zeigt einfach nix...egal was für ein Menu ich aufrufe.

FoV wäre noch hammer.

Btw. System aus der Signatur ca 35-40fps...alles Max außer AA, das ist aus....1680x1050


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Ich bekomme es hin nicht diese blöden 100 Energiezellen zu kaufen. 

Die Rahanan steht direkt vor diesem Handelsdepot und den Auftrag hatte ich logischerweise vorher gegeben. Aber es passiert nichts. Da steht auch "zuviele Flüge geplant" oder so, aber ich kann auch nichts abbrechen.

Edit: Recherche hat ergeben, dass es ein Bug ist. Tja, shit happens. Alten Spielstand versuchen oder neu Starten. Ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr sauer auf das Spiel oder die Entwickler, sonder auf mich. Man hätte ja aus dem Rome II-Debakel lernen können, aber hey, es ist Freitag, das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ein potentiell geiles Spiel steht ins Haus. Vielleicht muss ich einfach mehrfach auf die Fresse fliegen, um endlich zu lernen, keine größeren Spiele mehr zu Release zu kaufen. Eigentlich hätten schon beim Namen Deep Silver alle Alarmglocken schrillen müssen. Meinen 50 € trauere ich jetzt gerade nach, aber so stellt sich wenigstens ein Lerneffekt ein.


----------



## Laudian (16. November 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade mal auf Youtube ein Video der ersten 40 Minuten angeguckt und mit einem Freund telefoniert während er X-Rebirth gespielt hat... Was einem da geboten wird ist ja wohl echt lächerlich. Dabei geht es mir garnicht um die Bugs, die kann ich ja verstehen. Man betrachtet die ersten Wochen nach Release einfach als Open Beta...

Aber die Atmosphäre ist wirklich erbärmlich.

Zuerst sind da die Charaktere / NPC's. Die sehen a) ******* aus, sind b) schlecht synchronisiert und c) stehen die NPC's alle irgendwie dämlich in der Gegend rum... So als wäre man selbst der einzige im Universum der nicht arbeitslos ist. Und jedes mal wenn man die anspricht setzen die sich irgendwie kurz auf den Boden. Die wirken allesamt wie Roboter.

Dann die Story. Die wurde doch von einem pubertierenden Teenager geschrieben.
Man befindet sich am Arsch der Welt, findet ein supertolles Raumschiff das dort irgendwie vergessen wurde, und plötzlich kommt noch eine "gut aussehende" Frau mit tiefem Ausschnitt vorbei, die in Zukunft die Co-Pilotin für einen spielt.

Zu den Highways. Wer hat sich das denn bitte ausgedacht ? Die passen ja mal so garnicht zur Atmosphäre einer Weltraumsimulation. Weltraumt soll groß sein, mit langen Wegen und viel Platz... Und plötzlich ist der ganze Weltraum im Abstand von 50-60 Metern voll mit Raumschiffen ? Und wtf Windschatten ? Im All ? yeah.


Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von riesigen Open-World Spielen, aber diese Welt ist so unauthentisch... Und wieso stehen eigentlich überall Kisten rum die man looten kann ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

Das Spiel ist eine komplett unfertige Alpha und @ Laudian, ich kann die Bugs nach 7 Jahren Entwicklung nicht verstehen.
Spiel ruckelt auf Highend System wie die Hölle, die Dialoge sind teils total verbugt etc. pp.
Fehlkauf, morgen geht der Mist zurück!


----------



## Thoscheck (16. November 2013)

Danke Egosoft...bis zum Patch gestern Abend, ist das Game zumindest gestartet und "nur" im Ladebildschirm hängen geblieben. Jezt lässt es sich garnicht erst starten . Auch der Patch heute morgen hat daran nix geändert. Hatte ich bisher bei keinem der Vorgänger...naja, vieleicht gehts ja irgend wann mal...bis dahin schade ums geld.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was die Fehlermeldung "Game cannot run without 4-Gigabyte Tuning enabled" bedeutet...


----------



## Jor-El (16. November 2013)

Ach mann, wie schade.
Seit gestern schlummert meine CE in der Packstation aber nach den ersten Berichten hier, hatte ich es auf einmal nicht mehr so eilig.
Ich hab mich, wie die meisten von euch auch, auf ein nettes Ausklingen von 2013 in den Weiten des Alls gefreut und nun das.

Es wenig Verständnis habe ich natürlich für Egosoft und ihre wenigen Leute aber als Global Player via Steam, muss man schon ein wenig mehr zeigen. Zumal der Ruf jetzt international irreparabel beschädigt ist. Wenn es 1-2 ärgerliche Bugs wären, ok. Aber es scheint, die Liste nehme kein Ende.
Klar, die alten Teile liefen auch nicht viel besser aber da beschränkte sich Egosoft noch hauptsächlich auf den deutschen Markt und haben später eine ausgereifte Version auf Steam herausgebracht.

Aktuell kann ich nur hoffen, dass es ein gutes Ende nehmen wird.
Es gibt genügend Firmen, die nach einem verhunzten Release den Laden schließen mussten oder heute noch am Vertrauensverlust zu knabbern haben, siehe z.B. IL2: Cliffs of Dover.

Menno, ich will doch nur spielen. 

P.S.: Hab aber nun nen guten Vorsatz für das nächste Jahr für mich. Keine Pre-Order mehr.


----------



## Mason989 (16. November 2013)

Ich kann dir nur raten dir das Spiel abzuholen, ist ist nicht klar das du auch alle bugs hast, bei mir läuft es ziemlich gut, und bugs hatte ich bis jetzt auch keine ausser das mit dem Ton aber das ist wohl seit dem patch in der Nacht gefixt!

Versuch es 

Und ist euch aufgefallen das iwie 80% der leute die man trifft megaalt sind so um die 90 jahre, so sehen sie aufjeenfall aus xD


----------



## Fexzz (16. November 2013)

Ist es ein Bug, dass das erste "Handelsschiff" dass man bekommt einem folgt, selbst wenn man es aus dem Squad entfernt? :/


Edit: Habs raus wie man die Energiezellen kauft. Zur Station fliegen, vor dem Verkaufspunkt halten. Rahanas anfunken (Menü, Property, Schiff auswählen, Pilot auswählen, Call Pilot)

Dann mit dem Piloten der Rahanas ein Squad bilden und DANN kann man die Energiezellen kaufen, da die Rahanas dann als geeignetes Schiff gefunden wird.


Edit 2: Vorsicht damit, wieviele Befehlen ihr euren Schiffen gebt. Hab nun versehentlich einmal zuviel einen Auftrag zum Verkauf von Energiezellen gegeben (300 Stück obwohl ich nur 200 habe) und nun ist die AI vom Trader-Schiff kaputt. Das Schiff steht rum und es lassen sich keine neuen Befehle mehr geben (Too many trips planned for this ship) und es fliegt einfach nur im Weltraum rum. Bisher einziger Bugfix: Neues Spiel starten. :|


----------



## SomOne (16. November 2013)

Thoscheck schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was die Fehlermeldung "Game cannot run without 4-Gigabyte Tuning enabled" bedeutet...


 
Oh ja, das interessiert mich auch brennend. Ich bekomm die Meldung seit der Installation, konnte das Spiel also noch kein einziges mal Starten. Und googeln ergab zumindest gestern keinerlei Ergebnisse in dieser Richtung.


----------



## SomOne (16. November 2013)

Zu dem "Game cannot run without 4-Gigabyte Tuning enabled" Startup-Error hab ich jetzt eventuell folgendes gefunden: 2-4GB game memory limits and solutions - Nexus Wiki

Hab das mehr oder weniger kurz überflogen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das die Lösung des Problems bringen könnte. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Klingt alles recht aufwendig muss ich sagen ... Und ich pfusche halt echt ungern in irgendwelchen System-.INIs oder Start-Dateien rum ... (Die unbekümmerten Zeiten von autoexec.bat und config.sys sind bei mir schon lang in Vergessenheit geraten ...)


----------



## WaldemarE (16. November 2013)

Ich frag mich jetzt ob ich nicht doch von meinen 2500k auf denn 3770k wechseln soll. Hab ja schon vorher mit dem Gedanken gespielt, wenn der 3700k deutlich vorne liegt ist es klar was ich machen werde. Aber leider gibts ja noch keine Ergebnisse  mir würden selbst die Ergebnisse er "Vorabversion" interessieren dann hab ich schon mal nen kleinen anhaltspunkt.


----------



## K31N (16. November 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade mal auf Youtube ein Video der ersten 40 Minuten angeguckt und mit einem Freund telefoniert während er X-Rebirth gespielt hat... Was einem da geboten wird ist ja wohl echt lächerlich. Dabei geht es mir garnicht um die Bugs, die kann ich ja verstehen. Man betrachtet die ersten Wochen nach Release einfach als Open Beta...
> 
> Aber die Atmosphäre ist wirklich erbärmlich.
> 
> ...


 
Du spielst das Spiel nicht einmal selber und willst über Atmosphäre reden? oO

Zur Story die ist bis jetzt (7,7 stunden laut steam) ziemlich gut, dazu muss ich sagen hab ich alle x3 teile gespielt und auch die Bücher gelesen was einem Story technisch geboten wird auch in Bezug auf Veränderung der Welt passt sehr gut!

Die Stationen haben leider viele das gleiche preset an Texturen das ist echt schade, dafür sind sie aber unterschiedlich aufgebaut gerade bei den Terranern, trozdem hoffe ich das da noch was kommt. Das durch die Stationen laufen ist ganz io aber mehr ein Zeitvertreib während man auf z.b Handelsschiffe wartet. 

Die KI funktioniert im freien spiel super und ja man kann auch Stationen bauen, KI Bugs sind  im Story Modus vorhanden da muss man aufpassen das man "Storyschiffen" einfach immer nur EINEN Auftrag erteilt sonst muss man laden! Am besten vor jeder Mission speichern  

Enttäuscht bin ich von X Rebirth nicht da ich sowohl in der engine als auch in den files viel Potenzial sehe für mods ( alle Dateien sind unverschlüsselt und sogar die ui files sind freigegeben =D ) und die Entwickler im Steamforum ein zeitnahes Feature upgrade in Aussicht stellen ( If you have problems with X Rebirth 1.12 (or above) please read this :: X Rebirth General Discussions )

Zur Athmosphäre die ist im ALL der Hammer wen man z.b seinen ersten Jump zu den Terranern macht einfach genial 
Meine einstellungen sind Full HD / no aa / kein schatten / LOD 12 / sicht u effekt 50 / shader normal ... so kann ich in den meisten gebieten außer dem Startgebiet mit ca 40fps spielen (Quadcore und 460M)


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2013)

SomOne schrieb:


> Zu dem "Game cannot run without 4-Gigabyte Tuning enabled" Startup-Error hab ich jetzt eventuell folgendes gefunden: 2-4GB game memory limits and solutions - Nexus Wiki
> 
> Hab das mehr oder weniger kurz überflogen und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das die Lösung des Problems bringen könnte. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Klingt alles recht aufwendig muss ich sagen ... Und ich pfusche halt echt ungern in irgendwelchen System-.INIs oder Start-Dateien rum ... (Die unbekümmerten Zeiten von autoexec.bat und config.sys sind bei mir schon lang in Vergessenheit geraten ...)


 
Kann es sein, dass du kein 64bit windows hast?


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Solange der Trading-Bug nicht gefixed ist, ist das Spiel für mich unspielbar.


----------



## SomOne (16. November 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du kein 64bit windows hast?


 
ja, unvorstellbar aber wahr, Vista 32bit ... ich bin drauf und dran mir nen neuen PC zusammen zu basteln, aber bis dahin muss der alte Laptop erst mal weiter ran ...


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2013)

Schon mal die Mindestanforderungen auf der Verpackung gelesen?
Der "Bug" also ist, dass dein PC die mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt.


----------



## K31N (16. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Solange der Trading-Bug nicht gefixed ist, ist das Spiel für mich unspielbar.


 
Im Freegame gibt es kein Trading bug? Wenn du den Missionsbug meinst der tritt nur auf wen du deinem Handelsschiff mehr wie ein Auftrag gibst ... 
1. Hinfliegen 
2. Rabatte kannst machen oder abbrechen 
3. die Station die angegeben wird auswählen und 100 einheiten kaufen 
4. in die Bar oder nebenauftrag machen bis die meldung kommt das dein Handelsschiff eingekauft hat 
5. abgeben


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Habe ein Savegame, in dem das Schiff 1 Flugauftrag hat und ich gerade die Nebenmission anfange. Wenn ich dann in die Zone zurückkomme steht die Rahana nur rum und macht nichts.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2013)

Alter Schwede. Wenn ich die Kommentare zum Spiel hier, im Egosoft-Forum, bei Metacritic und bei Steam lese, könnt ich fast heulen... selbst mit haufenweise Patches und community-mods wird aus Rebirth wohl nie mehr ein X... "X Totgeburt".


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2013)

Abwarten. Ich wette auch das erste Addon wird wieder dem Raumschiffwechsel erlauben.


----------



## SomOne (16. November 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Schon mal die Mindestanforderungen auf der Verpackung gelesen?


Gemacht nachdem du vorhin meinen Beitrag kommentiert hast. Sehr geil. Ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass wir mittlerweile die 32bit Systeme vollkommen außen vor lassen mit den ersten releases. Die paar Zahlen und Buchstaben nach den Betriebssystemen hab ich echt überlesen. Ist aber auch irgendwie in der kompletten Vorberichterstattung total an mir vorüber gegangen dass das Spiel nur auf 64bit laufen wird. Tja. 

Neuer Rechner muss also her ... Bis ich den hab ist dann hoffentlich das Spiel auch etwas abgerundeter ...


----------



## Ion (16. November 2013)

Also langsam reicht es mir. Ich hab das Spiel jetzt noch mal neu angefangen, mit englischer Sprache (die übrigens klasse ist!) und hänge jetzt *schon wieder* an der Stelle, wo ich 100 Energiezellen verkaufen soll! -.-
300 hat mein Schiff geladen, dann gebe ich den Befehl "verkaufe 100 Energiezellen", daraufhin fliegt das Schiff *zurück* zur Station wo ich die Zellen *gekauft* habe, kehrt dann wieder zu mir zurück und hat *keine *Zellen mehr im Lager!

Ich kann die Mission nicht beenden! -.-
Was soll das -.-


----------



## Bertel (16. November 2013)

zu eurem energiezellenproblem

das hatte ich anfangs auch.

bei mir lag es daran, dass man die stationen, wo man einkauft oder verkauft SEHR SEHR leicht verwechseln kann. bei den solarkraftwerken gab es ein "Sonnenkraftwerk II" von dem ich kaufen sollte und ein "Sonnenkraftwerk III" Was billiger war. mein fehler war, dass ich den auftrag gegeben habe beim billigen zu kaufen.

auch wenn man direkt vor dem handelsdock steht und das handelmenü von da aus öffnet sind im handelsinterface dann alle bekannten stationen in dem sektor gelistet. dadurch kann man das schnell verwechseln.

beim verkauf war das bei mir auch so. ich bin  zu dem anderen sektor geflogen. habe dann gewartet, bis mein fachter dort angekommen ist. dann bin ich zu dem asteroiden wo man die energie verkaufne soll ans dock und habe verkaufen gewählt.

dort stand dann wieder eine 2. station drin an die ich dia zellen hätte verkaufen können. *mein tip: achtet auf die genauen bezeichnungen der stationen im handelsinterface. Verechlungsgefahr ist groß bei der Minischrift*


----------



## Ion (16. November 2013)

@bertel

Das funktioniert leider nicht. Hier der genaue Ablauf:

Dort kaufe ich die 100 Zellen (es ist egal ob ich beim linken oder rechten Punkt kaufe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann werden sie gekauft und ich bekomme ein neues Ziel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da komme ich dann an und bekomme das Ziel die 100 Zellen zu verkaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich warte nun bis mein Schiff da ankommt und gebe den Befehl "verkauf 100 Zellen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann dreht sich das Schiff um und fliegt wieder ZURÜCK ZUM SEKTOR wo ich die Zellen gekauft hab! -.- (siehe Flugrichtung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich meine, bin ich einfach zu blöd? Ist das Spiel Mist? Was soll das?


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2013)

Bei TC war die anfangsmission bei mir auch ein Frustbringer. Bin mal gespannt, wie das wird, wenn ich mit R anfange


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> @bertel
> 
> Das funktioniert leider nicht. Hier der genaue Ablauf:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast wohl einen Bug gefunden - sei ein guter Beta-Tester und melde ihn


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Hänge auch immer noch an der Mission. Habe nochmal einen Spielstand bis kurz vor Kauf gespielt und penibel darauf geachtet, nur einmal den Auftrag zu geben. 

Das Schiff kommt dann in den Sektor/Zone über die Autobahn glaube ich, fliegt zu einem Punkt in der Luft und bleibt stehen. Wenn ich es anklicke sagt es dann auch nur "Wir werden Zeit verschwenden, während wir auf einen Auftrag warten." Der Auftrag ist allerdings noch nicht erfüllt, immer noch in der Liste und auf Lager haben sie auch keine Energiezellen. 

Edit: Hab jetzt auch mal Zone gewechselt und gewartet bis das Schiff nachspringt und bin dann wieder zurück. Bleibt dabei: Die Rahanan bleibt stehen und macht nix.


----------



## MfDoom (16. November 2013)

Gibts eigentlich eine aussenasicht oder eine Taste zum umschauen?

Bei mir gab es keine Probleme mit der Energiezellenmission, bin einfach immer die Wegpunkte angeflogen die man vorgegeben bekommt. Dann dei Nebenmission mitgenommen und den Kerl abgeliefert und weiter zum Verkaufen-Wegpunkt. 
Beim verkaufen muss man dann etwas warten bis die Zellen ausgeladen werden, und fertig  Alles problemlos gelaufen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Also langsam reicht es mir. Ich hab das Spiel jetzt noch mal neu angefangen, mit englischer Sprache (die übrigens klasse ist!) und hänge jetzt *schon wieder* an der Stelle, wo ich 100 Energiezellen verkaufen soll! -.-
> 300 hat mein Schiff geladen, dann gebe ich den Befehl "verkaufe 100 Energiezellen", daraufhin fliegt das Schiff *zurück* zur Station wo ich die Zellen *gekauft* habe, kehrt dann wieder zu mir zurück und hat *keine *Zellen mehr im Lager!
> 
> Ich kann die Mission nicht beenden! -.-
> Was soll das -.-


 

Ich habe es zweimal ohne Probleme geschafft.

Dabei bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. An der Energiestation den am nächsten gelegenen Punkt angeflogen.
2. Yisha bemerkt, dass die Preise zu hoch sind und sie bittet mich darum 20% der Station zu scannen, was ich auch tue.
3. Anschließend zurück zum Einkaufsportal, wo wir inzwischen Rabatt bekommen haben.
4. Doppelklick auf das Portalsymbol (Koffer mit Blitz drin) und den nun erscheinenden Punkt "Energiezellen kaufen" auswählen.
5. Im Handelsmenü das Plus vor den Energiezellen anklicken, dann erscheint darunter noch ein Angebot für die Energiezellen. Hier handelt es sich um das Angebot mit dem Rabatt.
6. Dieses Angebot markieren und auf "Nächstes" klicken oder alternativ Taste 4 drücken (wie es mit dem Controller aussieht weiß ich nicht, ich fliehe lieber mit Maus und Tastatur)
7. Im nun erscheinenden Menü 100 Energiezellen einstellen. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die* linke* Seite des Menüs die Anzahl der zu kaufenden Einheiten anzeigt. Den Schieberegler nach Links ziehen bis 100 angezeigt wird.
8. Mit "OK" oder der Eingabetaste bestätigen und man erhält die Bestätigung des Frachters.

9. Zum Zeitvereib schlägt Yisha vor einen Auftrag anzunehmen, der nicht soviel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Diesen sollte man ruhig annehmen, den er führt genau in das System, in dem auch die Energiezellen verkauft werden sollen und Geld kann man in X ja nie genug haben.

Also frisch ans Werk Mister Free... *stopp falsches Spiel*

10. Der Auftrag an sich ist nicht schwierig es handelt sich um eine Taximission. Sobald diese beendet ist, wird der riesige Astroid im System als Ziel makiert. Hierhin fliegen wir dann.
11. Auch hier gibt es ein Energieterminal (Koffer mit Blitz), aber im Gegensatz zu dem anderen wird hier gekauft. Nah ranfliegen und Doppelklick auf das Symbol und dann "Energiezellen verkaufen" auswählen.
12. Wieder die Energiezellen makieren und anschließen "Nächstes" oder Taste 4 betätigen.
13. Da wir verkaufen wollen ist diesmal die *rechte* Seite des Menüs wichtig. Hier den Schieberegler ganz nach rechts schieben bis die 100 Energiezellen angezeigt werden
14. Mit "OK" oder der Eingabetaste bestätigen. Nun kommt von unserem Frachter die Bestätigung, dass er sich auf den Weg macht.
15. Bis zum Eintreffen des Frachters etwas die Zeit vertreiben. Ich hab beispielsweise ein wenig das Scannen geübt.
16. Irgendwann kommt die Meldung, dass der Frachter jetzt im Sektor ist und man "Menü (2 -2) und dann setzen" als nächstes tun soll. Hier hat Egosoft die Anweisung sehr verstümmelt. Gemeint ist folgendes:

Zuerst gehst man ins Menü. 
Dort wählt man den Punkt "Info" aus (die erste 2) 
Danach wählt man den Punkt "Eigener Besitz" aus (die zweite 2) 
Anschließend klickt man bei deinem Frachter auf "DE" was wohl Details heißen soll. 
Hier findet man den Punkt "Kurs setzen" (das oben erwähnte "setzen"), den man betätigen soll.

17. Anschließend musst man zum Frachter fliegen (der jetzt der  Navigationspunkt ist) und sehr nah bei ihm parken. Am besten oben auf  das Deck fliegen und stoppen. 
Danach entläd er die Energiezellen und es geht weiter. Ihr werdet jetzt aufgefordert auf der Station zu landen.


----------



## Ion (16. November 2013)

Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt. Woran es lag, weiß ich nicht. Hoffen wir das es das erste und letzte mal war!


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt. Woran es lag, weiß ich nicht. Hoffen wir das es das erste und letzte mal war!


 
Bezweifle ich. Im Steam Hub berichten Leute von ähnlichen Bugs in zukünftigen Quests und empfehlen vor jedem Missonsschritt zu speichern. Bei mir liegt das Game erstmal auf Eis.


----------



## steinschock (16. November 2013)

Also alles wie immer bei X  dann ist ja alles OK.

Nach 2-3 Monaten zuerst mal gründlich das X-Forum durchforsten davor kommt das nicht auf die Platte.
Und nicht erwarten das dann alles gut läuft, so kenn ich das die letzden X mal


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2013)

Oh man, wenn man das alles so liest ist es echt schade, dass es so einen bescheidenen Start hinlegt. Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, wofür das X steht! Das ist die Variable für Gothic 3! Das Spiel heißt in Wirklichkeit "_Gothic 3 Rebirth_"!
An dieser Stelle wünsche ich den Entwicklern etwas mehr Glück bei der Fertigstellung und schaue dann noch mal Anfang nächsten Jahres, was das Spiel so macht! Allen, die das Spiel schon besitzen wünsche ich, dass es möglichst bald spielbar wird und ihr zumindest über die Feiertage den Weltraum unsicher machen könnt! Werde dann erst einmal das andere Spiel mit dem X im Namen spielen!


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2013)

jeder x Teil hatte anfangs massig Probleme. Hab die vorigen erst ein Jahr nach release gespielt. Ab da war es in Ordnung.


----------



## FrozenLayer (16. November 2013)

Nachdem man durch das frisch aktivierte Tor geflogen ist, wird das Spiel meines Erachtens allerdings angenehmer. Vor allem die geniale Atmosphäre gepaart mit viel besserer Performance haben es mir angetan (in den Systemen dahinter sieht es dank der Nähe zur Sonne toll aus und es sind weniger Schiffe unterwegs) Das hat mir ehrlich gesagt den Tag gerettet, ich glaube noch an Egosoft


----------



## Niza (16. November 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn man das alles so liest ist es echt schade, dass es so einen bescheidenen Start hinlegt. Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, wofür das X steht! Das ist die Variable für Gothic 3! Das Spiel heißt in Wirklichkeit "_Gothic 3 Rebirth_"!
> An dieser Stelle wünsche ich den Entwicklern etwas mehr Glück bei der Fertigstellung und schaue dann noch mal Anfang nächsten Jahres, was das Spiel so macht! Allen, die das Spiel schon besitzen wünsche ich, dass es möglichst bald spielbar wird und ihr zumindest über die Feiertage den Weltraum unsicher machen könnt! Werde dann erst einmal das andere Spiel mit dem X im Namen spielen!


 
Ich empfehle dir mal X3 Terran Konflikt 

Ist mMn einer der besten Teile.

Ich erinnere mich noch an X Beyond the Frontier und habe das Wochen lang damals gesuchtet . Das waren noch zeiten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaxTrose (16. November 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an X Beyond the Frontier und habe das Wochen lang damals gesuchtet . Das waren noch zeiten
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza


 
Ja, das kenne ich auch noch, hab es aber nie so intensiv gespielt, weiß auch nicht warum, stand wohl damals mehr auf Egoshoter als auf Egosoft!  Ich finde den Ansatz von Rebirth sehr schön, es einsteigerfreundlicher zu machen sehr schön und würde gerade deswegen zum Rebirth greifen.


----------



## Invisiblo (16. November 2013)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Allen, die das Spiel schon besitzen wünsche ich, dass es möglichst bald spielbar wird und ihr zumindest über die Feiertage den Weltraum unsicher machen könnt! Werde dann erst einmal das andere Spiel mit dem X im Namen spielen!


 
Man kann ja mal gucken was bei Rome II mittlerweile so geht.


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2013)

grundsätzlich sollte man immer beachten, dass egosoft Spiele erst nach mind 1 Woche richtig süchtig machen. X3 tc habe ich glaube 3 mal begonnen und nach 2, 8 und 2h aufgegeben. Erst beim letzten anlauf wurds richtig gut.

finde schade, dass es nicht in der ce so eine schöne sektorklappkarte gibt. Man sollte meinen man lernt von der Community.


----------



## K31N (17. November 2013)

Hab das Spiel nun mal auf Fenstermodus umgestellt und die Auflösung auf 1366x768 geändert ( ich test mal wie weit ich hoch gehen kann) und siehe da es rennt jetzt auf durchgehend 60fps  mit 4x aa lod&effekte 100 keine schatten aber shader hoch.

Jetzt frage ich mich warum im FullHD modus es bei den Einstellungen / noaa / lod&effekte 0-20 / shader low /  also alles auf low das game nur 20-30fps schafft und manchmal die megadrops auf 8fps hat.

Im Steamforum meint ein entwickler es liegt an der CPU das ist meiner meinung bull... später in einem anderen thread behauptet er es liegt an den low und mid grakas hmm naja ich weiß nicht ...


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2013)

du kannst ja mal im fenstermodus Stück für Stück die auflösung hochschrauben und die fps notieren. Vielleicht findest du den eckpunkt. Vielleicht ist es auch der fullscreen selbst.


----------



## DarkMo (17. November 2013)

die cpu last sollte an und für sich kaum von der auflösung beeinflusst werden  die gpu leistung schon. bei 1366x768 pixeln muss die graka 1.049.088 pixel berechnen. bei full hd sinds 2073600 (wenn ich die auflösung grad richtig im kopf hatte ^^) - ergo das doppelte an rechenlast. die ki und was sonst noch so an der cpu hängt läuft davon unbeeindruckt aber immernoch im hintergrund mit ^^

ergo: wenn er bei geringerer auflösung rennt, dann wirds wohl die gpu sein.

ich stand gestern auch bei uns im laden, fest entschlossen zu einem spontankauf - sofern sie ne ce da rumfliegen haben. hatten sie natürlich nich xD hätte dann die 2 wochen rückgabefrist genutzt um mir klar darüber zu werden, ob ich das spiel behalt und mir steam antu, oder ob ichs lass. naja, hat sich ja dann erledigt ^^ die normale hatte 46 ocken gekostet, die ce hätte er bestellen können für 68 (da in der liste stand das normaler aber auch für 50 drin, obwohl sies für besagte 46 im regal rumhullern haben xD). aber das war mir dann doch zu doof :/


und nochma zu der no-steam.exe: da brauch man doch bestimmt immernoch steam, damit mans überhaupt installiert bekommt oder? dan würde mir das teil ja auch wieder nix nutzen. will ned irgendwelche hässliche zusatzsoftware installieren müssen, um nen spiel spielen zu können. das ding soll verdammt nochmal für sich allein stehen. bei sto haste mittlerweile sonen komischen ARC als sammelplattform (nur dass ich nix sammel), für bf haste das mistige origin, bei siedler oder anno (so ichs denn gekauft hätte) würde mir der ubi-launcher auf die nüsse gehn und dann auch noch steam für X? und ihr könnt steam als DIE plattform hinstellen wie ihr wollt. sagen, das waren die ersten, alles andre sind nur dreiste kopien und steam ist das ausgereifteste und tollste von allen. fakt ist, steam hat diesen ganzen scheiss erst ins rollen gebracht und dank steam stehen wir heute da, wo wir sind. für 4 spiele musste 8 verschiedene programme installieren - SUPER!

hab ich erwähnt, das ich steam hasse wie die pest? -.- wieso muss sich ego nur mit dem teufel verbünden *grr* aber gut, wenn das eh so ein komisches X is, verzicht ich vllt lieber drauf. die ganzen berichte der "veteranen", dass man sich garnich mehr zurecht findet usw, schrecken mich grad am meisten ab. bugs kann man beheben, das gameplay is verhunst im schlimmsten fall.


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2013)

Verzichte besser drauf und lass uns mit deinen persönlichen Problemen mit Steam in ruhe


----------



## Wieselwurm (17. November 2013)

Hi Leute ich liste mal auf welche Probleme ich mit Rebirth habe.

Also....Joystick wird nicht erkannt.
Die ersten Spielminuten hatten ung. 20 fps . Dann für 2 Min wieder flüssig und danach noch mehr gelagge.
Der Sound funktionierte tadellos.
Auf der ersten Station haben sich die Texturen Pupup mäßig aufgebaut und ein Schatten der auf den Mechaniker fällt sah flimmernd und treppenartige aus.
Der Weiterflug danach (mit noch mehr Objekten im Raum) hat zu extremen Eingabeverzögerungen und weiteren Lags geführt.
Das ganze ist somit absolut unspielbar. Ich hatte die Grafik auf Maximum gestellt .Dachte mir das sich was ändert wenn ich alles auf Low stelle.
Fazit: Keine Veränderung

Mein System : Intel Core i7 4770K
                    Radeon R9 290X
                    16 gb Ram
                    Wasserkühlung für GPU und CPU die Temps ist gerade mal auf 36 grad gestiegen.
                    Windows 8.1

Battlefield 4 Läuft bei mir mit Ultra Einstellungen und FullHD mit 110 FPS
Ich weis nicht genau was die alles falsch gemacht haben aber anscheinend einiges . 
Mich ärgert das ich es mir so früh gekauft habe , da müssen noch einige Patches kommen um das alles zu Fixen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. November 2013)

Klingt so als man sich den Kauf diese spiels bis zu den ersten grossen erweiterungen sparen kann?


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt keine Wetten ablegen, aber ich glaube allgemein läuft es besser auf Nividia Karten als auf AMD Karten. Mag jetzt rein subjektiv sein, aber wenn ich betrachte wer mit welchen System sich über so krass schlechte ergebnisse beschwert.

Statt alles auf low, kannst du mal versuchen die Auflösung runterzudrehen und gucken ob sich was ändert. Eigentlich sollte es recht gut bei dir laufen. Aber das kann auch einfach noch ein Treiberproblem sein. Mal gucken was AMD daraus macht.


----------



## Ion (17. November 2013)

Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> Klingt so als man sich den Kauf diese spiels bis zu den ersten grossen erweiterungen sparen kann?


 Kommt ganz darauf an.
Ich spiele es auf Englisch, die Sprachausgabe ist da sehr gut und hat keine Bugs.
Und der Rest vom Spiel läuft, abgesehen von den Performance Problemen, ohne Absturz etc.

X Rebirth ist ein ungeschliffener Diamant. Mir macht es schon sehr viel Spaß durch´s All zu fliegen und alles zu lernen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. November 2013)

Habe den nervigen Fehler, dass ich in die Trojan Drone steigen soll, um eine Station zu manipulieren. Problem daran: Scheinbar durch einen Fehler ist die Plutarch Mining Corp. mein Feind und ich werde konstant von 1-2 kleinen Schiffchen gejagt und beballert. Sobald ich mich dieser lästigen Fliegen entledigen will, bekomme ich eine Warnung ich solle doch aufhören, unprovoziert deren Schiffe anzugreifen, da sie mich sonst abballern. Also habe ich die Wahl: Ich lasse mich abballern oder ich greife die Schiffe an und dann kommen die dicken GKS der PMC und dann gibt's richtig Feuerwerk. Was soll der Mist? So kann ich die Drohne nicht wirklich fernsteuern, wenn ich ständig angegriffen werde und nicht zurückhauen darf. #Ragemode


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Kommt ganz darauf an.
> Ich spiele es auf Englisch, die Sprachausgabe ist da sehr gut und hat keine Bugs.
> Und der Rest vom Spiel läuft, abgesehen von den Performance Problemen, ohne Absturz etc.
> 
> X Rebirth ist ein ungeschliffener Diamant. Mir macht es schon sehr viel Spaß durch´s All zu fliegen und alles zu lernen.


 
Überlege es mir zu holen nur habe den vorgänger nie gespielt auch wenn ihm besitze. Mich störte damals die Steuerung bez irgendwie war das Spiel künstlich kompliziert durch X Guis die man in Rebirth behoben hat. Wobei mich mehr der Wirtschaftliche teil Interessierte. Das Entdecken könnte zumindest Interessant sein, zumindest gefiehl mir deswegen auch Mass effect die freiheit alles zu erkeunden auch wenn das  in ME noch bescheiden war.


----------



## Lee (17. November 2013)

> Mich störte damals die Steuerung bez irgendwie war das Spiel künstlich kompliziert durch X Guis die man in Rebirth behoben hat


Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund von X3 gewesen und habe es auch nicht sonderlich lange gespielt, aber das komische Menü System von X-R mag zwar eine Vereinfachung für den absoluten Neueinsteiger darstellen, sobald man aber mal länger als eine oder zwei Stunden dran saß hat man eigentlich aber auch die X3 Menüs verstanden und wünscht sich diese in XR zurück... Das hier find ich  einfach nur unübersichtlich und langsam in der Bedienung

Und wieso meine Rahanas in der Energiezell Mission mir gefolgt ist und scheinbar auch irgendwas geladen hat versteh ich nicht. Ich hab dem Schiff keinen Befehl dazu gegeben. Irgendwelche Automatisierungen mögen zwar praktisch sein, sind aber in so nem Spiel imo fehl am Platz. 
Die Karten sind ein Witz, und irgendeinen Händler wieder zu finden schwer bis unmöglich. Man sollte Drohnen kaufen. Ich musste erst 2 Stationen abklappern, bis ich mal einen Drohnehändler gefunden hatte, der dann nicht die richtige Drohne auf Lager hatte und dann noch 2 weitere Stationen bis ich endlich einen Händler mit der passenden Drohne fand. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd herauszufinden wo man das nachsieht, aber in X3 konnte man soweit ich weiß einfach die Station auf der Karte anklicken und wusste was sie verkauft oder kauft....
 Generell finde ich die Orientierung derzeit noch höchst problematisch. Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine Minimap oder Radar? Wieso kann man nicht eigene Ziele markieren und zu denen hin navigieren?

Insgesamt kann ich noch nicht sagen, dass es mir spielerisch gefällt. Die Welt ist beeindruckend und es ist toll rumzufliegen und zu erkunden, aber das rumlaufen auf Stationen find ich nervig und schlecht umgesetzt und mich stört, dass man nicht einfach sofort sehen kann wo es Quests gibt, wo man docken kann etc, sondern erst wenn man in die Nähe der entsprechenden Stelle in der Station kommt erscheint das Symbol...

Naja mal schaun was in Zukunft daraus wird...



> Das Entdecken könnte zumindest Interessant sein, zumindest gefiehl mir  deswegen auch Mass effect die freiheit alles zu erkeunden auch wenn das   in ME noch bescheiden war.


ME ist kein Vergleich mit der Freiheit die man in X hat


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> ME ist kein Vergleich mit der Freiheit die man in X hat


Ja da gibt wahrlich einen Unterschied dafür hatte man in ME hingegen schöne Planeten zu erkunden und Omega und Citadel waren schön umgesetzt für Raumstationen. Villeicht werden jene Stationen in Zukunft mal sehenswert umgebaut, so das sie auch einen mehr wert bieten im gegensatz zu jetzt. Wobei das reisen in ME2 am schönsten war die entschlackung in ME3 war dagegen Pfui.
Wenn Raumstationen ausgebaut werden so das sie ansehlich sind und mehr Shops gibt z.b für Schifflackierungen oder kleine Gimmicks wie Crew Klamotten, Raumschiff Miniatur Sammlungen würde es villeicht Allgemein besser rüberkommen.


----------



## Schmidde (17. November 2013)

*@ FrozenLayer*

Ich Spoiler das ganz mal 


Spoiler



Das die PMC dein Feind ist, ist doch glaub ich Bestandteil der Story?! Ist zumindest bei mir ebenfalls so und hab ich das auch so als solches verstanden.
Ich hab mich einfach mit meinem Schiff im Gewirr einer Station versteckt und dann von dort aus die PMC Station gehackt.
Solltest aber in einem Radius von ~ 10km bleiben, darüber verlierst evtl. schon das Signal zur Drohne. Zum hacken musst dann <50m an das entprechende Objekt ran, darüber wills nicht.


----------



## Invisiblo (17. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Man sollte Drohnen kaufen. Ich musste erst 2 Stationen abklappern, bis ich mal einen Drohnehändler gefunden hatte, der dann nicht die richtige Drohne auf Lager hatte und dann noch 2 weitere Stationen bis ich endlich einen Händler mit der passenden Drohne fand. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd herauszufinden wo man das nachsieht, aber in X3 konnte man soweit ich weiß einfach die Station auf der Karte anklicken und wusste was sie verkauft oder kauft....



Wird sogar erklärt, du sollst ein (beliebiges) anderes Schiff anfunken (Auswählen + C) und dann kannst du nach einem Drohnenhändler fragen. Manche weisen dich ab, aber du bekommst dann recht flott einen Wegpunkt, wo du einen passenden Händler findest.


----------



## Lee (17. November 2013)

> Wird sogar erklärt, du sollst ein (beliebiges) anderes Schiff anfunken  (Auswählen + C) und dann kannst du nach einem Drohnenhändler fragen.  Manche weisen dich ab, aber du bekommst dann recht flott einen Wegpunkt,  wo du einen passenden Händler findest.



Die Erklärung muss ich entweder überhört haben oder irgendwas hat verhindert, dass die abgespielt wurde. Ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass ich etwa 5 Schiffe angefunkt hatte, die mich alle abgewiesen hatten und es mir zu blöd war mit dem unmöglichen Menü noch mehr Schiffe zu fragen. In den Stationen hab ich dann Leute gefragt, die mich auch zu Händlern verwiesen hatten, die dann aber wie gesagt nicht die passende Drohne hatten...


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich einen fix gegen das start Problem mit der dump file meldung? Das ändern vom Sound Quali änderte nichts, und Google steht auch nichts brauchbares.


----------



## Invisiblo (17. November 2013)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, du bist bereits auf Version 1.12. Dann gibt es noch zwei Sachen:

64-bit OS benutzen
Anwendungen mehr als 2 GB physikalischen Speicher zuweisen

Auch wenn es blöd klingt, bei dir könnten die 4 GB RAM zu wenig sein.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (17. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, du bist bereits auf Version 1.12. Dann gibt es noch zwei Sachen:
> 
> 
> 64-bit OS benutzen
> ...



Ebend frisch von Steam Installiert, Windows 7 HP 64Bit, 12 GB DDR3 *mal signatur updaten sollte*


----------



## FrozenLayer (17. November 2013)

Schmidde schrieb:


> *@ FrozenLayer*


 
Genau so habe ich es dann auch gemacht, anders ging es nicht ^^
Fand nur komisch, dass deren Stationen teilweise blau waren und man deren Schiffe nicht "unprovoziert" angreifen durfte, obwohl man bereits Feind war. Alles leicht merkartig...


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, lag es früher mti dadran, ob man sich in den Kernbereichen einer Rasse aufhielt oder in Randbereichen. Entsprechend ist alles "rot" oder nur teilweise.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2013)

Hmpf. Ich hätte jetzt die Möglichkeit an das Game für 40€ zu kommen und würde es so oder so nur auf englisch zocken. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich zugreifen soll oder nicht


----------



## Ion (17. November 2013)

Wenn du es hast, hast du es. Die Patches kommen definitiv.


----------



## Invisiblo (17. November 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Veteran der X-Serie, aber die bis jetzt festgestellten gröberen Bugs sollten locker innerhalb der nächsten Woche fixbar sein.

Es ist auch zu bezweiflen, dass das Game schon im Winter Sale drin ist (fände ich jdf. frech) und selbst wenn dann nur mit 25% Rabbat auf ~37,50 €. 

Musst du letztendlich mit dir ausmachen, aber mir hat das Game bereits jetzt schon echt Spaß gemacht und liegt nur wegen des Plot-Stopper Bugs auf Eis.

PS: Und wie Ion sagt, ich sehe es fast schon als Investition. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich früher oder später noch hunderte Stunden Spaß mit dem Spiel haben werde, es kommen ja laufend (auch Inhalts-)Updates. Da kann ich bei einem deutschen, sympathischen Entwickler auch mal 50 € dalassen.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2013)

Ach ich wart damit noch bis min. morgen und werd dann mal im Egosoft Forum herumdödeln und gucken wie der Stand der Patches etc aussieht ^^ Solange zock ich halt Space Rangers HD erstmal weiter (Hab Space Rangers 2 damals geliebt und gesuchtet wie ein blöder, hab gar nicht mitbekommen das im Oktober das HD-Remake rauskam  )


----------



## Invisiblo (17. November 2013)

Im Steam Hub ist schon ein Eintrag darüber: "About our ongoing work - Patches, Updates, Bugfixing on X Rebirth"

Ich kenne zwar Egosoft nicht, da Rebirth mein erster Titel von ihnen ist, aber wenn sie am Release-Tag irgendwie 3 Patches/Hotfixes raushauen, mach ich mir da nicht soviele Sorgen.


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Im Steam Hub ist schon ein Eintrag darüber: "About our ongoing work - Patches, Updates, Bugfixing on X Rebirth"
> 
> Ich kenne zwar Egosoft nicht, da Rebirth mein erster Titel von ihnen ist, aber wenn sie am Release-Tag irgendwie 3 Patches/Hotfixes raushauen, mach ich mir da nicht soviele Sorgen.


 
Fand ich auch ganz nice als ich davon gehört habe wie schnell die Patches kamen. Ich vermute aber mal das das Forum von denen ein bischen aktueller sein wird als Steam ^^


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. November 2013)

Zum Glück habe ich nur ~36€ für X:R bezahlt. Ich habe mich so auf das Spiel gefreut und dann sowas. Ansich ists ja nicht schlecht, aber ich habe irgendwie die Lust zum Spielen verloren, weil vor allem das UI einfach nur grottig und unintuitiv ist. Bei den Performanceproblemen ständig zwischen der normalen Ansicht und der Mittelkonsole hin- und herswitchen zu müssen ist eine Qual. Die Mittelkonsole ist extrem Maus- und Tastaturfeindlich und man merkt, dass das ganze Spiel nicht dafür, sondern für das Xbox 360-Pad gemacht ist. Und das ist ein herber Rückschritt. Wie zum Teufel kommt man auf die Idee, die gute Maussteuerung gegen diesen Mist auszutauschen? Wer will denn freiwillig mit dem Pad durch undurchdachte kaskadierte Radialmenüs schalten?!

Damit es mit dem Pad bedienbar bleibt, wurden scheinbar haufenweise Funktionen herausgeworfen. Habe immernoch nicht raus, wie ich auf Sektor- und Zonenkarten einzelne Objekte anklicken und Kontextbezogen Anweisungen geben kann (z.B. meinem Frachter zu sagen, er solle doch bitte in meinen Sektor FLIEGEN, nicht SPRINGEN). Das ging in allen X-Teilen. Jetzt kann ich scheinbar nur sagen "sei in meinem Squad" worauf ich dann die Meldung bekomme "Kann nicht springen, hab keine E-Cells" und damit ist das Thema dann erledigt, da wird einfach im Feindgebiet stehengeblieben bis ich denen E-Cells vorbeibringe oder wie?

Sorry, aber das Spiel hängt an so vielen Ecken, das ist maximal zu 60% fertig. Die Steuerung sollte nochmal von Grund auf neu konzipiert werden. Als erstes gleich Padsupport rauswerfen und Maus- und Tastatursteuerung wieder reinstecken.


----------



## Sharidan (18. November 2013)

Lasst blos die Finger von X:Rebug ... Das Game ist ein einzige Frechheit die ihres gleichen sucht. 
Ich kann hier wirklich jedem nur Raten es nicht zu kaufen und mindestens ein Halbes Jahr zu Warten ob Egosoft es noch auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## Fexzz (18. November 2013)

Schön, dass sich wer im Egosoft Forum die Zeit genommen hat, das offensichtliche zusammenzuschreiben. Das Spiel ist ein vergeigter PC-Port einer Konsolenversion, das erklärt einfach alles.

Traurig, den Shitstorm wird Egosoft nicht überleben denke ich. Zurecht.

GGWP


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. November 2013)

Mein Fazit nach rund 18 Stunden spielen:

Einsteigerfreundlichkeit:
Durch das misslungene Tutorial ist das Spiel alles andere als einsteigerfreundlich. Manche Information blitzt nur ganz kurz auf und an anderer Stelle wird einen die Information immer und immer wieder unter die Nase gerieben: Nach dem 10 mal Umschalten auf den Langstreckenscanner  sollte auch der letzt kapiert haben, das man die Taste R drücken soll bis er maximal aufgeladen ist ohne ihn zu überladen.
Auch ist so manches nicht ersichtlich. Sachen wie „2-2 und dann setzen“ ist wohl keinem verständlich.
Hätte ich hier nicht schon etwas rumprobiert gehabt, hätte ich nicht ansatzweise geahnt, dass hier das Kurs setzen auf das eigene Handelsschiff gemeint war.
Das Schlimme daran ist auch, dass wenn man sich nicht sklavisch an die Vorgaben hält, das ganze einfach steckenbleibt.
Besagte 100 Energiezellenmission ist eine davon.
Ich habe sie auf Anhieb 2 mal geschafft, aber auch nur weil ich nicht aus der Reihe getanzt bin. Sprich ich habe nur 100 Zellen geladen und auch nur 100 Zellen verkauft. Außerdem habe ich die Skunk auch brav über dem Frachter geparkt, so dass er mich mitgenommen hat. Anscheinend muss man den Captain schön das Händchen halten.
Außerdem ist Rebirth um einiges komplexer geworden als noch X3. Dazu mehr etwas später bei den Möglichkeiten.

Performance:
Ich glaube der Schlüssel zur Performance liegt nicht in den Grafikkarten, sondern eher in der verwendeten CPU. Die Grafikkarte kann noch so gut sein, sobald die CPU nicht mitspielt ist essig.
Das sieht man auch daran, dass die Entfernungen der Darstellung eine große Rolle spielen und dass bis auf die AA Eistellung kaum eine Grafikeinstellung irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Performance hat.

Vertonung:
Diese hat sich mit dem Patch 1.12 merklich gebessert. Ich konnte keine abgehackten Sätze mehr feststellen. Alles bis auf die gute Betty ist jetzt vertont. Betty soll ja in dieser Woche noch nachgeliefert werden. Sie könnte in den Zwischensequenzen (soweit bisher vertont) auch noch gerne etwas Lautstärke zulegen.
Allerdings ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass so manche Vertonung absolut nicht zur Situation passt.
Warum muss mir mein Frachterkapitän so hektisch antworten, als wäre er mitten im Gefecht, wenn er keine 10 Kilometer von mir friedlich im Raum hängt und ich ihm nur mitteilen möchte wo er sein verdammtes Wasser abliefern soll.

Grafik:
Alles was im All stattfindet ist ansehnlich oder weiß zu begeistern. Kleine Aussetzer bestimmen aber auch hier das Gesamtbild: Die Heckpartie der Raumschiffe auf den Highways geht ja mal gar nicht. Hier hätte man einfach die Grafik der realen Raumschiffmodelle nehmen sollen, die weitestgehend besser aussieht.
Die NPCs auf den Stationen sind zum größten Teil eine Katastrophe. Wenn die Split und Teladi für meine Empfinden besser aussehen als die Argonen, dann ist da definitiv einiges schief gelaufen.
Die meisten sehen aus, als wären sie entweder aus dem Altersheim entlaufen und schon weit über 70. Oder sie hatten einen Strahlenunfall. Yisha sieht noch mit am besten aus, aber selbst sie ist weit davon entfernt auch nur passend auszusehen.
Da gefallen mir die Charaktermodelle aus X2 noch um Längen besser und dass soll schon was heißen. Und das Spiel ist von 2004.
Zu den Stationen an sich sage ich jetzt grafikmäßig nicht viel. Die Grafik ist stimmig, aber Abwechslung würde hier unbedingt Not tun.

Gameplay:

Kampf:
Hier fehlt es zum einem an der Übersicht. Es geht nicht an, dass ich erst mitbekomme, das meine Skunk in Gefahr ist, wenn die Treffer schon in die Schilde einschlagen. Jedes normale Flugzeug hat ein Radarsystem. So wie das ganze jetzt ist, erinnert es mehr an einen FPS, den an eine Weltraumsimulation. Seit Beginn des Genre zur guten alten ELITE-Zeit gehört ein Radargerät mit zur Grundausstattung.
Wozu habe ich bitte einen großen Bildschirm, wenn ich ihn nicht frei konfigurieren kann? Das Ding ist stellenweise extrem nutzlos und nimmt so nur Platz weg. Es wäre schön eine frei wählbare Konfiguration zu haben. So wie es in jedem Kampfflugzeug Usus ist.
Im Menü zur Galaxie ist noch jede Menge Platz um das unterzubringen. Man müsste es nur umbenennen.
Was weiterhin schmerzlich fehlt sind Hotkeys für die Zielmarkierung.  Dass man das auf den Controller nicht unterbringen kann ist klar, aber der Controller kennt ja sowieso nur Softtargets.
Wenn ich aber mit Maus und Tastatur spiele, dann bekomme ich keinen Vorhaltepunkt für die Energiewaffen, wenn nicht ein Feind markiert ist, genauso wenig kann ich Raketen abfeuern.
Mitten im Kampf aber die linke Maustaste loszulassen um ein Ziel anzuklicken ist alles andere als optimal. Zumal ich dann entweder aus der Kurve fliege, oder unabsichtlich Wende.

Handel (vormals eine Stärke der X-Reihe):
Der ist ja komplett nach hinten losgegangen. Es gibt hier ein paar nette Ideen (dazu später in den Möglichkeiten mehr), aber solange sich die Frachter wie  zur Zeit verhalten überfällt mich das kalte Grausen.
Dabei kann ich das ganze nur aus Sicht der Kampagne beurteilen. Wie es nachher im freien Spiel aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dort noch nicht reingeschnuppert habe 
Mehr als einen Handelsauftrag zurzeit bringt sie schon zum Stolpern. Mehrere Aufträge aneinanderreihen wie es ja in den Videos angepriesen wurde kann man absolut vergessen.
Wie schon oben geschrieben, muss man die Typen fast an die Hand nehmen. 
Sie verhalten sich aber auch so. Was bitte treibt einen Frachterkapitän dazu, wenn ich ihn aus meiner Staffel entlassen habe mir mitten in ein Kriegsgebiet zu folgen und dort Zielscheibe zu spielen?
Kann sein, dass dieses Verhalten für die Kampagne gescriptet ist, aber dann hat die Kampagne seinen Zweck als erweitertes Tutorial gänzlich verfehlt.
Wenn es im übrigen Spiel so ist, dann kann man den Handel gänzlich vergessen und das Spiel wird unbrauchbar. Ich möchte nicht jedem meiner Handelskapitäne die Hand halten.
Aber stopp, dazu habe ich ja nicht mal die  Möglichkeit, denn das Befehlsmenü ist absolut unbrauchbar. Außer Staffel verlassen oder nicht kann ich ihnen nichts befehlen. Ich weiß es geht mehr, aber nur dann wenn er um Hilfe bittet. Diese Situation schon von vornherein auszuschließen gibt es nicht.
Nun dass Problem mit den folgenden Capitalfrachtern erledigt sich spätestens dann, wenn ihnen der Sprit in Form von Sprungzellen ausgeht. 
Wenn sie einen Informieren kann man sie ja tanken schicken (doppelklick auf das Portrait im Bildschirm, aber sie reagieren nicht darauf, Wie auch ohne Sprit?
Da sie den Highway nicht benutzen können könnten sie ohne Sprungantrieb nur zur nächsten Tankstelle kriechen und davon habe ich in jedem System (Albion und DeVries)  bisher nur eine entdeckt.
Leider kann man die Capitals auch nicht im Vorfeld „Auftanken“, da an den Tankstellen zwar der Port vorhanden ist, dieser aber keine Einkaufsmöglichkeit anzeigt.

Auch scheinen der Verteidigungsoffizier und der Techniker an Bord nutzlos. Ich schreibe bewusst scheinen, denn meiner Meinung nach fehlen ihnen einfach die Arbeitsgrundlagen. Weder hat der Tutorialfrachter  Reperaturdrohnen noch Verteidigungsdrohnen an Bord und eine Möglichkeit zum nachrüsten habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Ich tippe mal auf eine Schiffswerft. Aber die dafür nötigen NPCs sind in der Kampagne nicht auf der Werft (Albion). Wie es in DeVries aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, denn ich bin in der Kampagne noch nicht soweit fortgeschritten, dass ich dort eine gefunden hätte.

Zur Navigation und den Karten:

Dies ist die größte Umgewöhnung für mich gewesen, aber inzwischen komme ich damit gut zurecht. Man muss nur erst verinnerlichen, dass die Dinger wie das Navigationssystem eines Autos aufgebaut sind. 
Im Prinzip bestehen die Karten aus 6 Ebenen:
-          Galaxie (Albion, DeVries …)
-          System (Hier kann man die Zonen sehen und die Superhighwayverbindungen)
-          Zone  (Hier sieht man die Sektoren einer dieser Zonen mit den Highwayverbindungen)
-          Sektor (Detailansicht des Sektors mit allen Raumschiffen/Raumschiffgruppen und den Stationen als Farbige Blöcke. Die Farbe ist ein Indikator ob eine Station freundlich oder feindlich ist)
-          Stationsdetailansicht (Hier kann man die einzelnen Module und ihre Position sehen)
-          Details der Einzelobjekte (Nähere Angaben der einzelnen Objekte)

Zur Navigation muss man es auch genauso bedienen, als hätte man ein Automavi vor sich:
Wenn ich einen Navigationspunkt setzen will, dann muss ich in die Details und kann ihn erst dort setzen.
Sehr nützlich (und bei den Drohnenwerfern auch absolut unerlässlich) ist dieses System, wenn ich noch Module einer Station suche, die mir „Dank“ dem „tollen“ Iconsystem entgangen sind.
Einfach das Modul raussuchen, wo noch 0% angegeben sind und dort in den Details den Nav-Punkt setzen. Danach hinfliegen und man hat es aufgedeckt.

Zu den Möglichkeiten:

Wenn ich mir so das Angebot der Händler ansehe und auch dass was den Schiffen noch fehlt, dann stecken da so einiges an Potential unter der Haube, was wenn es den läuft X:Rebirth um einiges Komplexer macht als es jetzt scheint.

Die Schiffskapitäne: 
Sowohl der Kapitän der Ravenna wie auch der des Wasserfrachters sind nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte. Bei nur einem Stern in Navigation muss ich mich wohl nicht wundern, dass sie so einen Blödsinn treiben.
Nur kann ich mir vor der Einstellung ihre Werte nicht ansehen. Nur lauter „?“. Hier wäre das Smalltalksystem mal sinnvoll eingesetzt, wenn ich mich mit ihnen anfreunden könnte und dadurch ihre Daten erhalten würde.
Sollten sie sich besser verhalten wenn sie bessere Werte haben, dann ist ja vielleicht noch nicht alles verloren. 
Meine beiden sind mit mehr als einen Auftrag rettungslos überfordert und das Schlimmste ist, dass ich Aufträge nicht abbrechen kann (Nachbesserungsbedarf).

Techniker und Verteidigungsoffiziere:
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn sie die entsprechenden Drohnen zur Verfügung haben, diese auch sinnvoll einsetzen und dann auch von nutzen sind. Zumindest scheint der Punkt: Drohnen unter dem Kommando auf so etwas hinzudeuten.

Drohen für die Skunk:
Hier schlummert einiges an Potenzial. Was da bei den einzelnen Drohen steht könnte zu interessanten Taktiken führen.
Beispielsweise mit einer Sabotagedrohne Minen an ein Capital zu heften oder die Laderäume mittels Hackerdrohen zu öffnen erscheint mir einige taktische Möglichkeiten aufzuwerfen. 

Erweiterungen für die Skunk:
Hier schlummert auch so einiges. Beispielsweise habe ich schon einen Antrieb (jenseits meiner finanziellen Möglichkeiten) entdeckt, der die Skunk auf 340 m/s beschleunigt. Ob es noch stärkere gibt weiß ich nicht, aber damit kommt die Skunk in den Bereich einer M5 aus dem alten Spiel.

HUD-Profile / Scanner: 
Bisher habe ich nur 2 HUD im aktiven Einsatz: Stationsscanner und Langstreckenscanner. Der Rest wird seinen Nutzen erst zeigen, wenn ich über entsprechende Schiffe verfüge. Wahrscheinlich ist es damit auch einfacher verpasste Ladung wiederzufinden.

Handel:
Hier habe ich bisher einen Handelscomputer MK1 entdeckt, der wohl das Handeln mit den Stationen erleichtern wird, so ich ihn mir leisten kann.

Yisha:
Grade in ihr steckt noch viel ungenutztes Potential. Sie soll sich mal endlich ihre Brötchen verdienen. Indem sie beispielsweise die Handelsschiffe mit den Aufträgen nach und nach versorgt, die ich in den Stack stelle.
Außerdem soll sie die Skunk übernehmen wenn ich mit den Drohnen beschäftig bin, indem sie beispielsweise das Ausweichen von Angriffen übernimmt.
Zurzeit bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als die Skunk in den Geometrien einer Station zu verstecken, damit man nicht abgeschossen wird. Zum Glück haben die KI-Piloten noch nie was von Bremsen und Korrekturdüsen gehört. So können sie nur Zwei bis Drei Schüsse anbringen, bevor sie wieder mit dem wilden manövrieren anfangen müssen. Das steckt meine Skunk mit den entsprechenden Schilden (MK2) locker weg.

Wozu hat man den eine Copilotin, wenn sie  einem nicht von Nutzen ist. 

Selbst zu ihr rüberschauen geht ja nicht. Das sie noch da ist höre ich nur manchmal wenn sie auf der Tastatur rumklimpert.

Insgesamt gesehen scheint mir dieses X weit komplexer zu sein wie die alten Teile, wenn es dann mal fertig gepatcht ist. 
Aber Einsteigerfreundlich ist es nicht geworden. Dazu wird man im Tutorial zu oft im Regen stehen gelassen.

Fazit für mich: Noch nicht alles abschreiben. Aus dem Spiel könnte noch was werden, wenn Egosoft alles ans laufen gebracht hat.


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2013)

Als X'ler der ersten Stunde – geschätzt habe ich tausende Stunden meiner Lebenszeit 
in deren Werken verbracht – übe ich keine Kritik. Vieles, wenn nicht schon alles, wurde 
gesagt, beschrieben, zusammengetragen. Vielmehr "trauere" ich stillschweigend über 
den beginnenden und langsamen Niedergang einer Epoche der PC-Spiele-Geschichte. 

Ich finde X-RB einfach nur schlimm, und ist meiner Meinung nach aus dem Status Quo 
auch nicht mehr zu retten. Es hätte Potential für den Anfang vom Ende der Firma Egosoft.

R.i.P. X-Universe.


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. November 2013)

Kommen auch immer schlimmere Details ans Tageslicht. 

So soll X:R angeblich für die Xbox360 konzipiert (überall Referenzen im Code, würde die schlechten Texturen, DirectX9, Stellenangebote von der Seite von Egosoft und den Controllerzwang erklären) und darüber hinaus in XTML geschrieben sein. Das macht es angeblich nahezu unmöglich zu modden und falls doch, nur mit erheblichem Mehraufwand. (lt. einem User in den Steamforen 10 Zeilen für etwas, das in früheren X-Teilen nur eine Zeile benötigte)

Dies soll wohl auch der Grund dafür sein, dass die meisten Modder gleich abgewunken haben und nichts für das Spiel erstellen werden.

Keine Ahnung, ob das alles stimmt, aber ohne Modder ist das Spiel bereits bei Erscheinen tot, dann kann sich Egosoft auch das Patchen sparen.

Scheint wirklich eine Totgeburt anstatt einer Wiedergeburt zu sein, man man man.


----------



## Ion (18. November 2013)

Egosoft hat doch genau das heraufbeschworen:
Bernd wusste das er ein Keil zwischen die Spieler schlägt, da sich X:R sehr von seinen Vorgängern unterscheidet.
Aber glaubt ihr wirklich, es sei eine Totgeburt? Es gibt immerhin tausende Spieler da draußen denen die Bugs anscheinend egal sind, da sie auch andere Spiele spielen mit tausenden von Bugs. Egosoft wird nach 7 Jahren Entwicklungszeit sicher nicht die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen! Denkt doch mal zurück an den Release von Rome 2: Was haben da alle herum geheult! Inzwischen steht es auf Platz 13 der meist gespielten Spiele aktuell bei Steam, mit durchschnittlich 24k Spielern am Tag. Und sogar X:R ist in dieser Liste, mit 11k am Tag, enthalten. 

Glaubt mir mal, nach ein paar Patchs sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich über das Spiel, allen Bugs zum Trotz!


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

@FortuneHunter
Schöne Zusammenfassung 


Mich würde allgemein interessieren, wieso sie auf die Controlleroptimierung gekommen sind.
Soweit ich das aus dem alten XR:TC Thread mitbekommen habe, benutzen eher wenige Gamepad/Joystick.
Und dass Egosoft das Spiel für eine 8 Jahre alte Konsole (XBox 360) rausbringen wollte kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich einige Verbesserungsvorschläge an Egosoft weiter schicken soll, aber ich weiss irgendwie nicht ob das überhaupt etwas bringt und auf welchem Weg ich das tun soll -.-


edit:



Ion schrieb:


> Egosoft hat doch genau das heraufbeschworen:
> Bernd wusste das er ein Keil zwischen die Spieler schlägt, da sich X:R sehr von seinen Vorgängern unterscheidet.



Es ist aber auch irgendwie verständlich. Man kann nicht einfach zum fünften Mal genau das gleiche Spiel raus bringen einfach mit einer anderen Grafik und einer neuen Story.
Ich finde es gut, dass sie etwas neues ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2013)

> Es gibt immerhin tausende Spieler da draußen denen die Bugs anscheinend egal sind, da sie auch andere Spiele spielen mit tausenden von Bugs.


Tja, der Einäugige ist unter den Blinden König.



taks schrieb:


> Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich einige Verbesserungsvorschläge an Egosoft weiter schicken soll, aber ich weiss irgendwie nicht ob das überhaupt etwas bringt und auf welchem Weg ich das tun soll -.-


egosoft.de bzw. seizewell.de


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Glaubt mir mal, nach ein paar Patchs sieht das ganze wieder anders aus. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich über das Spiel, allen Bugs zum Trotz!


 
Na dann hoffen wir mal. Unter den Patches müssten dann allerdings einige Overhauls sein:
- Das Flottensystem komplett neu (Wieder Möglichkeiten schaffen, eigene Schiffe präzise zu steuern),  
- Steuerung komplett neu (Auf alles Doppelklick machen zu müssen nervt, insgesamt sehr unausgereift),
- HUD komplett neu (Mittelkonsole unnütz, NO INFO-Monitor weg, Gravidar dazu, Schriftgröße wieder auf >2 setzen, Elemente generell vergrößern),
- Skripte wieder einbauen (Bedarf keiner Erklärung denke ich mal),
- das Kartensystem komplett neu (Weg mit den alten Karten, ursprüngliches interaktives System wieder rein),
- NPC-Models alle löschen und komplett neu machen (Ganz ehrlich, es dürfen ruhig auch ein paar hübsche Wesen im Universum vorkommen),
- Menüs ausnahmslos alle komplett neu (außer vielleicht das Titelmenü, das müsste nur die Ein-Klick-Variante wiederbekommen und ne andere Farbe, andere Fonts und ein hübscheres Hintergrundbild),
- Das Highwaysystem komplett neu (Nein, 1cm vor einem Transporter, der die komplette Sicht versperrt, hinterherhinken zu müssen ist nicht spaßig. Warum kam keiner auf die Idee, die anderen Schiffe als Geschwindigkeitshemmer zu programmieren, denen man ausweichen muss, während sich die eigene Geschwindigkeit konstant erhöht? Das hätte wenigstens ein wenig Sinn ergeben),
- das Bausystem muss ebenfalls neu gemacht werden. (Nur wenige, vorbestimmte Bauplätze für die eigenen Stationen? Was für ein epischer Rückschritt...)

Und abschließend dann noch diese Ein-Schiff-Politik überdenken. Entweder das eigene Schiff ~10x anpassungsfähiger machen mit mehr Aussehensänderungen, Waffen, Mounting Points, Extrafunktionen oder aber wieder ermöglichen, dass man alle Schiffe selbst fliegen kann.

Oh und die Engine müsste ebenfalls neu gemacht werden, scheint ja nicht wirklich zu funktionieren auf PCs.

Wenn all das gemacht wurde, dann würde es MMn. ein würdiges X werden. Glaube allerdings, dafür sind nochmal weitere 7 Jahre nötig.


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> So soll X:R angeblich für die Xbox360 konzipiert (überall Referenzen im Code, würde die schlechten Texturen, DirectX9, Stellenangebote von der Seite von Egosoft und den Controllerzwang erklären) und darüber hinaus in XTML geschrieben sein. Das macht es angeblich nahezu unmöglich zu modden und falls doch, nur mit erheblichem Mehraufwand. (lt. einem User in den Steamforen 10 Zeilen für etwas, das in früheren X-Teilen nur eine Zeile benötigte)



Also im englischsprachigen egosoft Forum sind sie schon fleissig mit scripten/modden beschäftigt.

Was ich beim überfliegen mitbekommen habe ist, dass viele von mir gewünschte Verbesserungen grundsätzlich möglich sind und wenn sie nicht von egosoft kommen, sollte man sie per mod einbinden können.
Sogar die ein Schiff Politik soll ausgehebelt werden können. (Ist aber nur ein Gerücht/Ich kenne mich dafür zu wenig aus)

Ein bisschen warten und Tee trinken. Der nächste Patch/Mod kommt bestimmt


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2013)

Irgendwie, die schirchsten und grauslichsten Zombies jemals 
in einem PC- (oder Video-)Spiel sind die in X-Rebirth.

Und was mich auch schon gewundert hat: warum gehen etliche NPC 
ständig in die Hocke? Haben die keine Toiletten oder kacken sich die 
in den Raumanzug? Nachhaltige Wärmeerzeugung und so..


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

taks schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch irgendwie verständlich. Man kann nicht einfach zum fünften Mal genau das gleiche Spiel raus bringen einfach mit einer anderen Grafik und einer neuen Story.
> Ich finde es gut, dass sie etwas neues ausprobiert haben.


 nujo, das mag ja sein, aber wieso muss man dann so "elementare" sachen, zu denen sich X mit der zeit entwickelt hat, wieder entfernen? also halt die ordentlichen menüs, die steuerung, nur noch ein schiff als bsp. hätte man nicht diesen grundstock beibehalten können und das drumherum anders inszenieren können?

quasi ein x3, dass halt nicht mehr diese 2d karte hat. diese aufdröselung ist mMn eine gute möglichkeit, das spiel vorranzubringen - vorallem auch, da vllt mal irgendwann einen MP part einzubauen. wenn alle mit unterschiedlichen zeit-faktoren durch die gegend düsen, wäre das schlicht unmöglich ^^ also, diesen punkt (als idee/konzept) find ich gut. auch dass aus den alten komplexen jetzt modular aufbaubare stationen wurden, ist mE völlig ok. eine weiterentwicklung des alten systems. über die umsetzung kann ich nich sprechen, aber das hören sagen spricht ja atm bände ^^

und eben, was mich seit monaten in der bericht erstattung am meisten gestört hat, war eben dieses "1-schiff" ding da. das is ja wie nen rennspiel mit nur einem auto. wie gta, ohne auto-wechsel. wie nen moderner shooter mit nur einer waffe - die npc haben ja noch andere, die kann man anguggn ^^ toooll ^^ wieso musste dieser rückschritt sein? klar, viele cockpits zusätzlich zu den schiffen zu bauen kostet zeit, zumal das irgendwie auch interaktiv zu sein scheint? also halt eine aufwandsfrage. aber es stört mich dennoch. atm find ichs garnich so schlimm, dass steam mich deart abstößt, dass ichs mir nich gekauft hab ^^


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nujo, das mag ja sein, aber wieso muss man dann so "elementare" sachen, zu denen sich X mit der zeit entwickelt hat, wieder entfernen? also halt die ordentlichen menüs, die steuerung, nur noch ein schiff als bsp. hätte man nicht diesen grundstock beibehalten können und das drumherum anders inszenieren können?



Ich bin ja auch nicht mit Allem einverstanden, finds nur grundsätzlich nicht schlecht 




DarkMo schrieb:


> und eben, was mich seit monaten in der bericht erstattung am meisten gestört hat, war eben dieses "1-schiff" ding da. das is ja wie nen rennspiel mit nur einem auto. wie gta, ohne auto-wechsel. wie nen moderner shooter mit nur einer waffe - die npc haben ja noch andere, die kann man anguggn ^^ toooll ^^ wieso musste dieser rückschritt sein? klar, viele cockpits zusätzlich zu den schiffen zu bauen kostet zeit, zumal das irgendwie auch interaktiv zu sein scheint? also halt eine aufwandsfrage. aber es stört mich dennoch.



Bei X3 hab ich eigentlich selten das Schiff gewechselt. Zumal wenn ich z.B. mit einem Titan in die Schlacht ging, konnte ich selbst sowieso nur die Hauptwaffen selbst abfeuern.
Ich habe mir einfach ein flottes M6 oder M7 geholt (entspricht ja etwa der Skunk) und bin mit dem rum geflogen. Ist aber denke ich Ansichtssache


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2013)

Warum kann ich Schiffe auf 20 km Entfernung auswählen/scannen, 
Info-Points aber erst kurz vor dem Aufprall?
Wieso bewegt mein Frachter-Anhängsel nicht seinen "Hintern"? 
Wie löscht man Einträge aus der Order-Queue des Rihanna-Frachters?
Und warum sind auf einer! Station die Preisunterschiede gleicher Ware so groß?
Wozu sind die vielen Menüs und deren Animationen so träge?
Weshalb bleibt mein Frachter immer in irgendwelchen Sektoren stecken?
Warum kann er trotz maximalen Personalstand nicht handeln, während ich Missionen erledige?
Wer verkauft Erweiterungs-Software?
Wieso repariert der Mechaniker nicht von selbst?
Welchen Zweck hat ein Manager, wenn er nicht von sich aus tätig wird?
Weshalb haben alle (auch Personal) nur ? bei ihren Fähigkeiten? 
Was sollen diese Kisten- und Schrankplünderungen bringen?


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Weshalb haben alle (auch Personal) nur ? bei ihren Fähigkeiten?


 

Bei meinen kann ich die Fähigkeiten anschauen


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. November 2013)

Das ist noch das Beste: "Hey, zeig' mir deine Fähigkeiten!" - "Klar, kein Ding, hier: ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????"
Ähm ja. Musste das unbedingt vertont werden? Ergibt keinen Sinn   

Oder aber Yisha, direkt nachdem sie auf die Skunk kommt:
Hat nen schicken Lila-Helm auf, aber ein riesiges Boob-Window im Raumanzug. Wird wohl etwas kalt, wenn mal was passiert, da kann sie den Helm dann auch gleich weglassen.


----------



## taks (18. November 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Oder aber Yisha, direkt nachdem sie auf die Skunk kommt:
> Hat nen schicken Lila-Helm auf, aber ein riesiges Boob-Window im Raumanzug. Wird wohl etwas kalt, wenn mal was passiert, da kann sie den Helm dann auch gleich weglassen.


 
Warum sehen wohl alle so komisch aus?


----------



## Schmidde (18. November 2013)

Kann es sein das die Rahanas "verschwindet" nachdem man wieder zurück nach Albion gesprungen ist?!
Ich finde das verdammte Ding einfach nicht mehr, und auch im Handel (mit z.B. Engergiezellen) bekomme ich nur noch angezeigt "kein passendes Schiff verfügbar"


----------



## Ion (18. November 2013)

Da habt ihr eure Antwort, von wegen X wäre ein Konsolen Spiel 


> *Update: *Wir haben nun auch eine Stellungnahme von  Egosoft-Studiochef Bernd Lehahn: "Wir experimentieren schon seit langer  Zeit mit Konsolenversionen unserer Spiele. X3 Reunion hatten wir bereits  auf der Xbox 1 und der Xbox 360 laufen. Damals hatten wir Probleme mit  der Menüführung und dem Konsolenspeicher, sodass wir das Experiment  nicht weiterführen konnten. Auch während der Entwicklung von X Rebirth  haben wir wieder mit der Xbox 360 experimentiert. Eine  Controllersteuerung, die jetzt unterstützt wird, konnten wir diesmal  umsetzen, das Speicherproblem bleibt auf Xbox 360 allerdings bestehen.Wir  hätten unser Universum mit seinen vielen Details auf der Konsole nicht  in der Größe unterbringen können. Deshalb haben wir uns wieder gegen  eine Konsolenversion entschieden - *X Rebirth ist ein PC-Spiel*. Wir sind  allerdings sehr gespannt auf die neuen Konsolen, die Xbox One und  insbesondere die PlayStation 4, sodass wir uns auch damit beschäftigen  werden, sobald unsere Zeit es zulässt. Jetzt liegt unser Fokus  allerdings zu 100% auf X Rebirth."


Es ist so wie ich das gedacht habe, die Datenschnipsel zur Xbox waren nur für Tests da drin.


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

oh super, jetz kann man das game mit nem pad spielen, aber nich mehr normal mit maus und tasta oder joystick? klasse


----------



## Fexzz (18. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Da habt ihr eure Antwort, von wegen X wäre ein Konsolen Spiel
> Es ist so wie ich das gedacht habe, die Datenschnipsel zur Xbox waren nur für Tests da drin.


 

... ich kann ja verstehen, dass du das Spiel magst und es verteidigen möchtest, aber bitte setz doch mal die rosarote Brille ab. Was sollen sie denn jetzt sagen? Yo Leute, ist leider wahr, das Spiel sollte eignetlich für Konsole kommen, sorry derp".

Die versuchen nun Schadensbegrenzung zu machen obwohl ihc bezweifle dass das noch hilft. X ist tot, die haben einen ganz großen Teil ihrer Elite-Fanbase (Damit meinte ich Leute, die tausende Stunden in das Spiel gehängt haben) verloren mit den ganzen abstrusen Design-Entscheidungen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (18. November 2013)

Wäre merkwürdig, wenn sie sich nur auf den PC konzentriert hätten. Immerhin machen so gut wie alle Joysticks Probleme, Maus und Tastatur sind nur rudimentär unterstützt, Tasten lassen sich nicht neu belegen und einzig das Xbox360 Pad wird richtig unterstützt bzw. alles ist darauf zugeschnitten. Warum sollte man sich so stark auf dieses mistige Pad konzentrieren? Ich meine, ich hab so eines aber ich werde mich hüten, X damit zu spielen.


----------



## Ion (18. November 2013)

Nein ich nehme das so nicht hin 
Ihr tut alle so als gäbe es gar keine Hoffnung mehr - der Ansicht bin ich nicht.


----------



## Invisiblo (18. November 2013)

> Patch 1.13 - 2013-11-18
> 
> • Fixed player occasionally being sent 1000s of km into space on leaving superhighway.
> • Fixed some invalid (but harmless) values in some savegames.
> • Fixed some causes of ship traders getting stuck (more to come on this).



Erster Werktag und schon der erste kleine Patch. Dann werde ich gleich mal probieren, ob ich jetzt Energiezellen kaufen kann.

Ergebnis: Ein Satz mit X (), war wohl nix. Schiff kommt zwar in die Zone geflogen aber steht dann ca. 20km von der Handelsstation entfernt rum und dreht Däumchen.


----------



## Ion (18. November 2013)

Diese Mission hat mich auch in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Versuch es mal genau so wie es hier beschrieben ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...46-sammelthread-x-rebirth-41.html#post5864963

Damit hat es bei mir geklappt.
Sämtliche Missionen danach hatten keine Bugs solcher Art mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Erster Werktag und schon der erste kleine Patch. Dann werde ich gleich mal probieren, ob ich jetzt Energiezellen kaufen kann.
> 
> Ergebnis: Ein Satz mit X (), war wohl nix. Schiff kommt zwar in die Zone geflogen aber steht dann ca. 20km von der Handelsstation entfernt rum und dreht Däumchen.


 Lösung ist ganz einfach:
1. Du scannst die Station, bis du die Zellen kaufen kannst.
2. Du kaufst 100 Stück.
3. Du fliegst zu deinem Transporter.
4. Du fliegst sehr nah an die Oberseite deines Transporters genau in die Mitte.
5. Der Transporter fängt sich an zu bewegen und zieht dich im Gravitavionsfeld mit.
6. Jetzt kannst du etwa 15 Minuten lang die Aussicht genießen bis der Tranporter den Ladeport erreicht hat.
7. Wenn er geladen hat, fliegst du zum Ziel.
8. Du scannst da die ganze Basis, der Transporter sollte dann ankommen.
9. Dann das Entladen veranlassen.
10. Du fliegst wieder zum Transporter und lässt dich wieder im Gravitationsfeld auf der Oberseite mitziehen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Diese Mission hat mich auch in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Versuch es mal genau so wie es hier beschrieben ist:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...46-sammelthread-x-rebirth-41.html#post5864963
> 
> Damit hat es bei mir geklappt.
> Sämtliche Missionen danach hatten keine Bugs solcher Art mehr.


 

Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass das sowieso kein Bug ist.
Es ist Teil des Tutorials und wahrscheinlich so gescriptet, dass man seinen Frachter das letzte Stück begleiten soll.
Das einzige was dabei schief gegangen ist, ist die Anweisung zu diesem Teil des Tutorials.
Kein Mensch versteht: "Menu 2-2 setzen". Eigentlich sollte es wohl heißen " Gehe in dein Besitzmenu 2-2, wähle den Frachter und gehe in die Details, setze den Kurs auf ihn und fliege zu ihm"
Wenn man nämlich bei der Kiste ankommt geht es damit weiter das einem erklärt wird wie man mitfliegen kann.

Ohne dieses "Händchenhalten" ist der Kapitän in diesem speziellen Fall nicht bereit auszuladen und wartet im Zielsystem auf den Spieler. Beim 2. Mal stand er sogar am Ausladeport und hat dort auf mich gewartet.
Erst nachdem ich die Skunk auf seinem Oberdeck geparkt habe hat er ausgeladen.

Mit dem Wasserfrachter, den man etwas später bekommt hatte ich keine Probleme. Er ist auch nicht Teil des Tutorial, außer das man ihn als Belohnung bekommt. Dem konnte ich ohne Probleme befehlen, das schon vorhandene Wasser abzuliefern. Ich war knapp bei Kasse und brauchte das Geld für ein zweites Schutzschild.

Ich muss diese Suizidverrückten Kapitänen nur noch irgendwie beibringen mir nicht zu folgen, wenn ich sie aus meiner Staffel entlasse. Oder ich muss irgendwie einen Begleitschutz für sie organisieren. 

Zur Zeit ist THINK im Spiel etwas überbetont


----------



## MfDoom (19. November 2013)

Bei mir gings ohne Händchenhalten des Kapitäns


----------



## Ion (20. November 2013)

Inzwischen ist mir echt die Lust vergangen. Ich teile die Meinung eines Users im Egosoft Forum, der da sagt:
"Ich würde so gerne spielen, den ganzen Tag, aber mir fehlt dei Motivation!"

Ich habe aus Frust, da die Kampagne noch zu viele Bugs hat, ein Freies Spiel begonnen. Ich wollte einfach mal sehen was ich so machen kann.
Nach etwa einer Stunde umherfliegen und Geld verdienen, nahm ich einen Taxi-Auftrag an. Als ich die Person abgeholt habe und wieder losfliegen wollte, ist das Spiel eingefroren. Ich habe natürlich nicht gespeichert 

Ich freue mich nun immer noch über X:R, aber weine im gleichem Moment das es so einen miserablen Start hingelegt hat 
Die CE steht bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch und schreit danach: "Spiel mich" - ich würde gerne, ich würde wirklich gerne ...


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. November 2013)

Ich lege es auch ersteinmal auf Eis und schaue in einen halben Jahr nochmal nach was sich getan hat.
Ärgern kann ich mich auch woanders und nicht in meiner Freizeit.
Die ist mir dazu zu kostbar.

Zum Glück ist Assassins Creed 4 schon freigeschaltet.

Also mal kurz einen Zeitsprung gemacht von der Brücke eines Raumschiffs auf die Brücke eines Segelschiffs.


----------



## Invisiblo (20. November 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 3. Du fliegst zu deinem Transporter.
> 4. Du fliegst sehr nah an die Oberseite deines Transporters genau in die Mitte.
> 5. Der Transporter fängt sich an zu bewegen und zieht dich im Gravitavionsfeld mit.


 
Gibt es noch einen Trick beim andocken? Also sehr nahe an die Oberseite des Schiffes fliegen hat keinen Effekt. Ob hinten, mitte oder vorne.


----------



## Ion (21. November 2013)

Du fliegst zum Zielsektor und wartest bis dein Schiff dort hin reist, dann kommt die Meldung "Schiff ist im Sektor angekommen, drücken sie 2-2 bla bla"
Das machst du dann, dann hast du als Ziel das Schiff makiert. Daraufhin fliegst du zu dem Schiff und hälst dich einfach sehr nahe beim Rumpf auf, die Rehenera (oder wie auch immer die heißt) zieht dich dann mit.
Nur so konnte ich die Mission beenden ._.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen Trick beim andocken? Also sehr nahe an die Oberseite des Schiffes fliegen hat keinen Effekt. Ob hinten, mitte oder vorne.


 
Eins ist dabei noch zu beachten: Du musst deine Geschwindigkeit runterfahren, so dass du über ihm zum Stillstand kommst.


----------



## Invisiblo (21. November 2013)

Habe die Mission jetzt mehrmals nach Anleitung gemacht, funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

Bereue diesen Spontankauf echt, werde aber meine Lehren draus ziehen.


----------



## Niza (21. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> ...
> Ich freue mich nun immer noch über X:R, aber weine im gleichem Moment das es so einen miserablen Start hingelegt hat
> Die CE steht bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch und schreit danach: "Spiel mich" - ich würde gerne, ich würde wirklich gerne ...


 
Nimm doch erstmal als ersatz das Quatett , was dabei ist. 

Die wussten bestimmt schon vorher, dass das Spiel verbugt ist am start und haben deswegen ein Quatett dazugetan.
Als Zwischenlösung bis alles gefixt ist.

Ich habe mir mal die karten angeschaut und es macht bestimmt spaß . 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dwayne1988 (21. November 2013)

Auch wenn das Game noch eher eine Alpha villeicht einer Beta ähnelt so kommt es trotz der miesen texturen/Animationen schon sehr Atmosphärisch rüber dank des Soundtracks. Zumal das Game endlich starten konnte war irgendeiner libary.xml korrupt o.o


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. November 2013)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen Trick beim andocken? Also sehr nahe an die Oberseite des Schiffes fliegen hat keinen Effekt. Ob hinten, mitte oder vorne.


 Hmmm eigendlich nicht... Einfach nur nah ran und stehen bleiben. Dann ploppt das Schiff irgendwann in die Gravitation und wird mitgesogen. Du versuchst es aber auch an deinem Transporter und nicht an einem, der zufällig grade an deinem vorbeigeflogen ist?

Man kann quasi auch direkt reinrammen und dann stehen bleiben.


----------



## malvan (22. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr auch diese Ruckler und Haenger beim Reisen mit den Highways?
Bei mir waren es extreme Haenger bis zu mehreren Sekunden.

Danach hat sich das Spiel aufgehaengt und konnte nicht mal mehr mit dem Taskmanager beendet werden.
Das wars dann fuer mich. Ich warte also auf die naechsten hundert Patches bis das Spiel endlich Beta-Status erreicht hat.

Das UI ist eine einzige Katastrophe, die Schrift so klein, dass ich tatsaechlich mit der Nase zum Bildschirm musste, um zu erkennen, was da geschrieben stand.

Und sie wollten das alles viel zugaenglicher machen.  Die Universums- bzw. Sektorkarte setzt das ganze dann noch die Krone auf, sowas von grottenschlecht, hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
Da waren die Karten von X3TC und vor allem X3AP die reinste Offenbarung. Dann diese nervige  Co-Pilotin immer quatsch sie sinnloses Zeug dazwischen und sieht sowas was von billig aus.
Ich sehe ganz klar, X-Rebirth wurde fuer eine bestimme Zielgruppe entwickelt, was fuer eine Enttaeuschung.
Traurig , traurig.  

Gruss
Malvan


----------



## Rail (22. November 2013)

omg lol...ein weiteres game verhunzt...naja war eh noch Lange net mit tc durch! Prelude gibbet bald für'n zehner u vl gibt's dann au bald schon n richtiges x4...wenn's rebirth bugfrei für 10 auf steam gibt greif i vl au noch zu aber mehr scheint das game nicht wert zu sein. Tut mir nur leid für die himmlischen feenkinder die das game sehnsüchtig erwatet haben und Nu enttäuscht sind.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. November 2013)

Hast du es überhaupt schon einmal gespielt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. November 2013)

malvan schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr auch diese Ruckler und Haenger beim Reisen mit den Highways?
> Bei mir waren es extreme Haenger bis zu mehreren Sekunden.


 HDD zu langsam? Bei mir ruckt es nur, wenn die HDD mit nachladen nicht hinterher kommt. Ne SSD für Games gibts bei mir erst, wenn die 1TB SSDs bezahlbar werden.


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2013)

schau grad ab und an mal nen lets play (sagt natürlich rein garnix darüber aus, wie das bei meinem kistchen laufen würde - rip demos -.-) und er (bzw ich beim schauen ^^) is grad da, wo er dem frachter nen kapitän spendiert hatte. bisher find ichs recht anfixend, aber man sieht ja leider noch nix dazu, wie es mit größeren imperien is. und was man so hier gelesen hat wegen mieser frachter steuerung usw... na mal schauen >< hier bei uns gibts das spiel im laden für 40öcken - mal schauen, wie ich mich bis weihnachten entschieden hab ^^ und was ihr so über patches usw berichtet.


----------



## Invisiblo (23. November 2013)

Ich bin zwar selbst noch nicht soweit, um ein eigenes Urteil zu fällen, aber der O-Ton der Fachpresse ist, dass das Spiel selbst bei Beseitigung aller Bugs haarsträubende Mängel im Spieldesign hätte. Das soll auch so grundlegende Elemente betreffen, dass man das eigentlich nicht "mal eben" fixen kann. 

Demzufolge und was ich bis jetzt mit dem Spiel erlebt habe, rate ich unbedingt von einem Kauf ab. Wenn du angefixt bist, such dir erstmal ein anderes Spiel aus dem Genre und spar das Geld.


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2013)

dann werf ich wohl lieber erstmal wieder x:tc an ^^ kommt zeit kommt rat...


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2013)

Ich spiel im Moment Albion Prelude..gefällt mir bisher ziemlich gut.


----------



## DarkMo (29. November 2013)

wie läufts denn eigentlich aktuell so? das thema is ja wieder eingeschlafen wie zu pre-release zeiten ohne irgendwelche infos xD


----------



## Ion (29. November 2013)

Liegt wohl an den bekannten Bugs, keiner der es hat will noch weiter spielen und wartet und die anderen warten mit dem Kauf, bis die, die es haben, wieder anfangen zu spielen.


----------



## DarkMo (29. November 2013)

gut, so in etwa hatte ich es mir irgendwie vorgestellt. nur eine kleine hoffnung war der verzweifelten meinung, dass ein finaler patch erschien und alle nur noch am suchten sind, ohne zeit zu finden, darüber zu berichten....


----------



## Ion (29. November 2013)

Davon ist das Spiel (leider) noch weit entfernt. Die haben das mit der Performance und dem Händler-Schiffen Problemem doch immer noch nicht gescheit gelöst. 
Durch die Patches gibt es aber schon mal wesentlich weniger Abstürze, ein paar Spieler berichten bereits von "ein paar" guten Stunden.
Naja, nachdem ich AC4 durch habe spiele ich das neue Batman und danach Rome 2, dann ist sicher Februar Neujahr - vielleicht läuft X bis dahin


----------



## Wired (30. November 2013)

Gut zu wissen, dann kann ich mir ja noch mit dem PC aufrüsten Zeit lassen ^^


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Für X lohnt das aufrüsten ohnehin nicht - das ist "nur" schlichtweg nicht für schnelle Hardware optimiert.


----------



## Wired (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir lohnt sich das Aufrüsten schon und nicht nur für X Rebirth.  In meinem Kasten steckt noch ein Phenom 2 x4 955


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Welcher für die meisten GPU-limitierten Spiele noch ausreicht. Aber hast schon recht


----------



## DarkMo (3. Dezember 2013)

ui, X hat nun nen eigenen bereich? hüsch ^^ muss nur der jüngste spross selbst noch so hüsch werden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2013)

War ja auch höchste Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht ist das was für den einen oder anderen dabei:

X Rebirth Mods: Die besten Tipps für mehr Frames, weniger nervende Dialoge und ein schöneres Weltall


----------



## Ion (5. Dezember 2013)

@Thilo
Danke, die Mods machen aus dem Spiel gaaaaaanz langsam das was die Spieler eigentlich spielen wollen. Doch da wartet noch eine Menge Arbeit.

Edit:
Gamestar im Interview mit Bernd, dem Schöpfer von Egosoft:
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/x-reb..._egosoft_chef_bernd_lehahn,46889,3030754.html

Es wird auf die Problematik eingegangen und vieles erklärt.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2013)

Das ist meist kosmetik. Es fehlt noch einiges. aber ich denke das bekommt egosoft hin. Haben sie bei den anderen Teilen auch geschafft.

P.S. Jetzt sogar ne verwarnung bekommen, manchmal wirds echt übertrieben...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben auch mal mit dem Bernd gesprochen_
X Rebirth: "Die schlechten Bewertungen haben wir uns selbst zuzuschreiben" - Interview mit Egosoft

Und falls hier niemand an größeren Specials zum Thema Rebirth interessiert ist, soll er sich bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2013)

Thilo, wenn es die anderen stört das du das hier postest, können sie reden so lange sie wollen, denn, machst du es nicht, mache ich es 
Im Grunde hatte ich das gerade vor, der Link ist noch in der Zwischenablage 

X Rebirth verdient auf jeden Fall nachwievor Beachtung, gerade weil die Enwickler keine DLC-Politik betreiben und zügig Updates nachreichen.
Ich habe mit der neuesten Version (1.19) mal einen kurzen Abstecher ins X-Universum gemacht. Die Performance hat sich etwas verbessert, die deutsche Sprachausgabe scheint nun vollständig und ein kurzer Handelsauftrag funktionierte ebenfalls auf Anhieb. Zeichen genug für mich, weiter an das Spiel und an den Entwickler zu glauben. Die bekommen das hin!


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Für X lohnt das aufrüsten ohnehin nicht - das ist "nur" schlichtweg nicht für schnelle Hardware optimiert.


 
Wollte mir X Rebirth eigentlich noch holen. Wie ist es für eher langsamere Rechner? Kaum lauffähig auf niedrigsten Details ohne Ruckler? Ich hab nen fast 4 Jahre alten Rechner und ebenfalls nen X4 955 im Rechner mit ner GTx460. Dann denke ich dass der erst recht zu langsam dafür ist^^

Edit: Ich glaube daran dass Egosoft es schafft X Rebirth zum laufen zu bekommen und die meisten Bugs zu beseitigen. Haben sie ja auch mit den anderen Teilen geschafft.


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2013)

Laufen wird es schon - du bist ja weit über den angegebenen Anforderungen. Es kann höchstens sein, dass die FPS manchmal einbrechen. Passiert mir bei meinem System aber auch.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Dezember 2013)

Naja wenn es CPU lastig ist, meine Grafikkarte hat eh nich so Probleme in spielen, dann ists so gut wie unspielbar weil der keine leistung erbringt dafür. Aber möglich ist es schon dass es läuft, halt mit weniger Detaisl aber bei dem Rechner kann ich da auch nich viel mehr erwarten. Wenn ich das Geld hab rüst ich auf, System steht ja dazu schon (fast) fest.


----------



## BigBubby (10. Dezember 2013)

Er darf hier gerne schreiben. Es wird anscheinend noch immer missverstanden, dass es eine rein informative Frage war und kein Vorwurf...

Ich bin mal gespannt. Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen finde ich endlich Zeit das Spiel mal zu starten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Dezember 2013)

Abschließend zum Thema: Auch wenn es "nur" eine Frage war, sie war nicht mal ansatzweise höflich formuliert und beinhaltete gleich Unterstellungen - "informativ" sieht sicherlich anders aus. Wenn das die Art ist, wie Du anderen Leuten informative Fragen stellst, dann dürftest Du nicht sonderlich beliebt sein. 

Anyway, ich kann die Sachen auch als PN an Ion schicken.


----------



## BigBubby (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja ja, wenn man ein wenig ironie nicht in hundert smilys packt, wird es gleich nicht verstanden. 
Nächste mal werde ich 3 davor und 5 dahinter setzen, damit du es nicht böse nimmst. Dann braucht ihr mir auch keine Tickets zu geben.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass ihr in den Sammelthreads zu aktuellen News was schreibt. Gerade bei der Werbebelastung der Mainpage, wird es sonst vermutlich manch einer übersehen.
Es war nur auffällig, dass es seit ca. 2 Wochen sehr gehäuft passiert, während man Jahre vorher das gefühl hatte, das Forum selbst wird von Redakteuren kaum/nicht betreten.

Du darfst gerne hier passende Informationen verlinken.


----------



## Lee (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja bitte, dann bekommen stille Mitleser wie ich auch etwas mit


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus? Sind ja schon einige Patches draußen. Kann man es so langsam spielen oder sollte man noch warten?


----------



## Ion (30. Dezember 2013)

Schaut euch mal die aktuellen Spielerzahlen an:
X Rebirth - Steam Charts

Es wird immer weniger 
Am Anfang war echt noch was los, ich schätze das viele Spieler nicht wissen, welche Perle sie da in der Hand halten. 



> Kann man es so langsam spielen oder sollte man noch warten?


Ich persönlich spiele aktuell Skyrim + Mods und AC4 durch, warte noch auf den nächsten (großen) Patch für XR und dann teste ich es noch einmal. Ich denke die gröbsten Bugs sind soweit behoben.


----------



## steinschock (30. Dezember 2013)

Alle wie immer das wird noch. 

Die Art und weise ist man doch gewohnt, nur das es nie soviel Aufmerksamkeit gab.
Ich sehe es als notwendiges übel um so was mit 20 Leuten überhaupt machen zu können.

Ich war die letzten 10 Jahre ganz froh das es wenigsten X gab mit Entwicklern die sich kümmern,
daran hat sich nichts geändert.

X ist wie junger Wein und macht ein dicken Kopf, erst mal min. 6 Monate reifen lassen dann wird es bekömmlicher.

Mindesten 50% der schweren Fehler hätten einfach vorab gefunden werden müssen, dann währe es holprig genug gewesen.
So massive und einfache Fehler zeigen das da nicht getestet wurde, sondern Termine wichtiger waren.

Im Fazit werden da die Verkaufszahlen sogar recht geben, war ja recht erfolgreich.


----------



## BigBubby (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass sie die "alten Köpfe" noch immer nicht gefixed haben. Habe es gestern endlich geschafft mal ein wenig zu spielen und finde es erst mal gar nicht so schlecht. WObei ich noch im "tutorial" bin. Ein paar Sachen sind nervig. Ab und zu gibts framedrops, aber im gesamten läuft es besser als gedacht. 
Das mit dem Smalltalk musste ich nachlesen. Dafür war ich zu blöd


----------



## rehacomp (8. Januar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die aktuellen Spielerzahlen an:
> X Rebirth - Steam Charts
> 
> Es wird immer weniger
> ...


 
Eine Perle ist es durchaus schon, aber wir sind von der Beschreibung im Startpost und der aktuellen Spielversion 1.22 noch sehr weit entfernt.
Es ist eine Perle, aber die muss noch ordentlich poliert werden.

Das viele Spieler wieder gehen, verstehe ich sehr gut, ich verzweifle selbst an vielen sachen. Vieles geht nicht, funktioniert nicht, ist nicht möglich, schlicht nicht vorhanden. Und die vielen Abstürzen tuhen ihr übriges.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich einiges so lese lohnt es sich scheinbar doch mit dem warten auf weitere Patches. 
Wollte es eigentlich die tage mal anfangen

Mfg


----------



## Lexx (17. Januar 2014)

Wusste gar nicht, dass Egosoft nun zu EA gehört :p

Welch ein "X"argnagel (Sargna-Gel)..



> Es ist eine Perle, aber die muss noch ordentlich poliert werden.


Ob man aus einem Kohlebricket auch einen Diamanten feilen kann?


----------



## Ion (6. Februar 2014)

Vor zwei Tagen kam ein umfangreiches Update, hier die Veränderungen:


```
Patch 1.24 - 04.02.2014 
 
Enthält Änderungen aus dem 1.23 Patch, der außerhalb des Betatestprozesses nicht veröffentlicht wurde.  
 
• Neue Funktion: Manuelle  Zielauswahl mit Tasten, um das dem Fadenkreuz nächste Ziel, den nächsten  Feind sowie das nächste/vorherige Ziel aufzuschalten. Weitere  Verbesserungen sind geplant.  
• Neue Funktion: Logbuch-System,  das generische ("Nicht-Plot"-) Missionen, Spielerschiffe, Rabatte und  Provisionen sowie Spieltipps umfasst. Die Erfassung weiterer Ereignisse  ist geplant.  
• Schiffswerft zur Zone "Edelstein-Manufaktur" hinzugefügt.  
• Eskortjäger für Großschiffe hinzugefügt.  
• Aktivität von Piraten, Reivern und Xenon für mehr Action erhöht.  
• Ausbeute in Minenregionen in DeVries und Mahlstrom erhöht.  
• Fehler behoben, bei dem die Karte unter gewissen Umständen sich plötzlich geschlossen hat.  
• Weitere Ursachen für das Teleportieren ins Nirgendwo beim Laden eines Spielstandes behoben.  
• Fälle, in denen trotz Zerstörung eines Schiffs das Zielelement nicht entfernt wurde, behoben.  
• Aktualisierungsrate für Zielelemente verbessert.  
• Frachtsammel-Modus behoben.  
• Aufsammeln von Waren-Containern durch Bergbau-Schiffe behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem Bauschiffe nicht zuverlässig mit Stationen handeln konnten, behoben.  
• Ein Problem mit dem Neustarten des Bauprozesses behoben, wenn der  Spieler nicht anwesend war (ein weiteres Bauproblem besteht weiterhin).  
• Stations-/Schiff-Filter dem Handelsangebote-Menü hinzugefügt.  
• Anheuer-Option mit negativer Antwort gewissen NPCs hinzugefügt.  
• Verkauf diverser Plot-Schiffe verhindert.  
• Problem mit dem Timing des Geldtransfers zum/vom Manager behoben.  
• Möglichkeiten für NPCs nach einem Auftrag zum Spielerschiff zurückzukehren hinzugefügt.  
• Nicht-Anzeige von Marines in Spielerschiffen behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem das Menü des Bauschiffes die Anzeige des Spielerkontos nicht aktualisiert hat, behoben.  
• Negative Gesamtausbeute von Asteroidenfeldern behoben.  
• Noch mehr Unstimmigkeiten in Waffenmengen behoben.  
• Berechnung der Drohnenmenge für Schiffsverkäufer behoben.  
• Mehrere Probleme mit dem Deaktivieren des Missionsleitsystems behoben.  
• Fehlende/falsche Highway-Namen in Missionszielen behoben.  
• Hinzufügen eines Schiffes zu einer Station ohne Manager behoben.  
• "taglauncher" aus Enzyklopädie entfernt.  
• Zivile Fraktionen aus Enzyklopädie entfernt.  
• Mehrere Layout-Probleme innerhalb der Enzyklopädie behoben.  
• Mehrere Probleme mit Bau- und Reparaturdrohnen behoben.  
• Unter bestimmten Umständen auftretende falsche Frachtvorhersage basierend auf den Daten der Einkaufsliste behoben.  
 • Problem, bei dem Handelsmenüs in einigen Fällen nicht den Überblick über das ausgewählte Schiff behalten haben, behoben.  
• Standardmäßiges "Beschütze"-Verhalten den Schiffen in der Spielerstaffel hinzugefügt.  
• Großschiff-Kampfverhalten verbessert.  
• Problem, bei dem Schiffe nicht angegriffen haben, behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem Feinde das korrekte Ziel unter gewissen Umständen nicht angegriffen haben, behoben.  
• Weitere Ursache für das Enden von Schiffen in ungültigen Positionen, nachdem sie gesprungen sind, behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem sich das Spielerschiff nach dem Abdocken an einer falsche Stelle befunden hat, behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem der Techniker manchmal doppelt für die Reparatur des Spielerschiffes bezahlt wurde.  
• Falsche Spieler Triebwerkspreisberechnung behoben.  
• Falsche Waffenanzahl in Schiffsmenü behoben.  
• Schiffe, die für eine Station arbeiten, verkaufen ihre Waren nicht  länger an ihre Heimatbasis (Waren werden nur transferiert, Geld wird  dabei nicht überwiesen).  
• Schiffswerften und Treibstoffstationen gehen nicht mehr die Ressourcen aus (es kann etwas dauern, bevor dies Wirkung zeigt).  
• Problem, bei dem Frachtdrohnen in die Hülle von Bergbauschiffen geflogen sind und den Handel blockiert haben, behoben.  
• Wahrscheinlichkeit reduziert, dass Bergbauschiffe mehr Mineralien zu einer Station transferieren, als diese haben möchte.  
• Hotkey zum Andocken hinzugefügt (standardmäßig Shift-D).  
• Auftauchen von Schweißerdrohnen in Besitztümer-Menü behoben.  
• Auftauchen von "keycode NNN" im Optionsmenü behoben.  
• Problem mit der Neuzuweisung von Tasten im Detailmonitor behoben (C, I und G).  
• Ressourcenkosten für den Schiffsbau in Omicron Lyrae geändert.  
• Zum Bau verfügbare Schiffe in DeVries geändert.  
• Problem, bei dem das URV-Landeplatz-Modul in der Integrativen URV-Montage keine Drohnen produziert hat, behoben.  
• Nochmaliges Abspielen des Scan-Sounds für Dinge, die bereits gescannt wurden, behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem Scan-Markierungen nicht korrekt entfernt wurde, wenn man das Cockpit verlassen hat, behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem Handelsmissionen nicht endeten, behoben.  
• Hängenbleiben des Spielers in canteranischen Lüftungsschächten behoben.  
• Schwebende Kiste auf Plattformen in Albion behoben.  
• Schwebende Werbeschilder und falscher Verkehr an der Weizenstation in DeVries behoben.  
• Orientierung in Inneneinrichtung der Schiffswerft in DeVries behoben.  
• Zu dunkle Lichter im Gefängnis behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem eine Bank den Hangareingang der Reparaturplattform in DeVries blockiert hat, behoben.  
• Hängenbleiben eines NPCs in einem Spind im Reparaturdock in DeVries behoben.  
• Problem, bei dem Kisten nicht aus Pappschachteln genommen werden konnten, behoben.  
• Russische Lokalisierung verbessert.  
• Unterstützung für chinesische Texte verbessert.  
• Ein weiteres Problem mit dem randlosen Fenstermodus mit gewisser Hardware behoben.  
• Einfrieren und Speicher-bedingter Absturz behoben, der durch  extensives Feuern von Schiffen in bestimmten Situationen verursacht  wurde.  
• Einige weitere Absturzursachen behoben.  
• Weitere kleine Performance-Verbesserungen.
```


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2014)

Meinst es lohnt sich nu mal anzuzocken oder lieber noch ein bischen abwarten? ^^


----------



## Ion (6. Februar 2014)

Ich stelle mir bei jedem Update die gleiche Frage 
Nach dem, was ich aus dem Egosoft Forum lese, lässt sich der Plot inzwischen ohne Probleme durchspielen. Beim "freien Spiel" raten viele aber noch etwas zu warten, da seitens ES noch viele Funktionen einbaut werden sollen.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Februar 2014)

Nettes Update. Ich hab das Game (noch) nicht, vielleicht erhöht das etwas die Spielbarkeit ohne neue Bugs hinzuzufügen.
Saves sichern und einfach mal testen ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2014)

Ist Rebirth jetzt langsam auch ein X? Wird es das jemals werden?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2014)

Hab zum glück noch 3 halbe und ein ganzes Spiel auf der Liste bevor X drankommt.


----------



## jumpel (6. Februar 2014)

Hoffentlich patchen sie auch so lange weiter bis es komplett spielbar ist. Nicht dass das Geld dann ganz aus ist und die Ressourcen für ein neues Spiel gebraucht werden.


----------



## Ion (6. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ist Rebirth jetzt langsam auch ein X? Wird es das jemals werden?


 So wie wir es uns wünschen: Leider nein.
Aber es kann ein Neuanfang werden. Ich bin selbst gespannt, was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Februar 2014)

Es läuft jetzt auf jeden fall stabil und ohne Abstürze. An der grafik wurde auch ein wenig geschraubt, zumindest kommt mir das so vor. Auf den bescheuerten Highways sieht man jetzt mehr vom All ausserhalb.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2014)

Es gab gestern für den aktuellen Patch noch einen kleinen Hotfix:


```
[B]Patch 1.24 Hotfix 1 - 2014-02-14[/B] 
 
• Increased amount of Fuel Cells produced per cycle by Cell Recharge Factories and decreased price. 
• Improved logic for ship AI to refuel earlier.
```


----------



## Ion (25. Februar 2014)

Neuer Beitrag:

Ein User im Egosoft Forum hat sich dazu bereit erklärt, einen Guide zu X:R zu schreiben. Dort finden sich allerhand nützliche Informationen über das Spiel:
egosoft.com :: View topic - Der kleine X Rebirth Guide

Füge ich auch gleich in den Startpost ein


----------



## BigBubby (25. Februar 2014)

ist mal ne gute Idee. Spiel es seit einer Woche und muss sagen, dass viele Probleme vermeidbar wären mit besserer Anleitung, kleinen anpassungen und vor allem sinvoll strukturierten menüs...

Der Guide ist ganz nett, aber ich gebe hier mal ein paar Tipps zu typischen Problemen.

1.)Missionenhandel:
Das größte Problem ist häufig, dass es Probleme beim Handel und gerade beim Verkauf gibt. Sollte das Raumschiff zur Station fliegen, allerdings die Waren nicht verkaufen, obwohl es sagt, dass es damit anfängt, dann ist das ein ganz banales Problem. Die Raumstation ist voll. Ja auch Raumstationen haben begrenzte Kapazitäten. Der Trick hier ist, irgendwelche Waren der Station zu kaufen. Direkt dadran (kann man auch schon vorher planen) kann man dann seine Missionsgüter abliefern.

2.)Transporter hat schon zu viele Aufträge.
Das ist so eine Sache von beschissener Menüführung. Anfangs hieß es, man müsse dann die Save-File bearbeiten. Aber nein, es gibt wirklich ein Menü, wo man die Aufträge beenden kann. Dafür muss man in die "Info" zum Transportschiff. Dort bei der Mannschaft geht man auf den Captain. Dann wählt man "Details" und dort (warum auch immer erst dort), kann man seine Routen löschen.

3.) Geld machen:
Der einfachste Weg schnell Geld zu bekommen ist zu eine Werft zu fahren. Dort kann man dann die Schiffe, die man im laufe der Missionen bekommt verkaufen. Ich habe nur (ich glaube das erste) Schiff behalten und das Konstruktionsschiff (weiß den deutschen namen nicht). Den Rest habe ich verkauft und so ein paar Millionen gemacht. Mit dem Geld habe ich dann erst mal Waffen, Antrieb und Schilde an meinem Schiff aufgebessert und dann fleißig mir Marines eingekauft (nicht die billigen. Nur spezialisten und veteranen oder wie die beiden heißen). Dazu einen Marineoffizier mit "Entern" 5 Sterne und sonst auch ganz brauchbare Daten. Dann noch irgend einen Captain und irgend einen Ingenieur (qualität egal. Billig ist besser). Anschließen sucht man einfach nach den Missionen, wo man einen Kartell-Boss umbringen soll. Der kommt immer mit großen Schiffen. Hier schießt man erst den Antrieb und dann den Sprungantrieb kaputt. (kurz speichern). Gleitet dann hinter dem Schiff (wo man eigentlich die ganze Zeit ist, da man da deckung vor den Waffen hat), leicht unterhalb des schiffes (nicht zu weit, sonst schießen auch unten die waffen. Die Marines kommen hinter und über deinem Schiff raus.) und lässt dann "entern" (boarding). Während die Pots dann das Schiff erobern, zerstört man die Begleitschiffe (bei ganz großen Kartellbossen muss man das eventuell zwischendurch. Trotzdem immer erst den Antrieb zerstören, damit er nicht abhaut). Das Schiff selber braucht man nicht weiter angreifen. Entweder wird es erobert oder nicht. Wenn man es von außen zu klump schießt, hilft das nicht. 
Gratuliere du hast gerade ein Großschiff erobert. Geh an board, hole deinen Marineoffizier wieder. Setz einen Captain und Ingenieur ein und verlasse es.
Nach etwas Zeit fliegt das schiff wieder und kann verkauft werden. Wichtig ist in dem Sektor währenddessen keine neue Kartellbossmission anzunehmen, da die immer an der selben stelle Spawnen (der neue zerballert dann also das Schiff, das da noch steht). So kann man relativ schnell mehrere Millionen machen.


----------



## Robonator (26. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4fPnSnBbrI
Wurde eben hochgeladen


----------



## BigBubby (26. Februar 2014)

Hab mal heute morgen fleißig gecappt.

2x Schwerer Sul
2x Taranis
1x Sucellus
1x Titurel
1x Balus

Das war gerade nen Clou.
Raidboss war mit einer Taranis + Balus + kleinschiffe da.
Ich Taranis soweit zum boarding gemacht. Während die Pots drauf wahren kam plötzlich von der MiningCooperation eine "feindliche" Taranis. Die war so nett und hat mir den Balus zerstört. Dann hat es zwar die Taranis angegriffen, wurde aber durch meinen angriff abgelenkt, sodass es sich so gedreht hat, dass es die großen Waffe nicht einsetzen konnte. Dort dann lahmgeschossen. Gewartet bis die erste Taranis erobert war, schnell ran und Boardingteam rausgeholt. Rüber zur zweiten taranis und boarden lassen. Summa sumarum 15-20min und zwei neue Taranis 

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich mit den ganzen Schiffen machen soll. Habe jetzt schon 15 weitere Schiffe.
Ne Arawn, noch 2 schwere Sul und 1 leichte Sul und noch 2 Taranis...


----------



## timetoremember (19. März 2014)

Eine Frage von einem einst begeisterten X2 Spieler: Lohnt es sich mittlerweile über den Kauf von X Rebirth nachzudenken und sollte man noch warten?


----------



## BigBubby (19. März 2014)

ja und nein. Es gibt viele Ecken die noch nicht so richtig wollen oder einfach seltsam sind. Dazu muss man hier und da nachlesen, was man machen muss, da ingame die Infos oft etwas knapp sind. 
Es gibt Sachen die machen Spaß und andere die sind nervig oder einfach seltsam. (Habe z.B. innerhalb von etwa einem Tag eine halbe Milliarde Credits gemacht, indem ich in einem Gebiet einfach einen Frachter nach den anderen gekapert hatte. Das kapern ist einfach zu einfach geworden, wenn man es mit alten Teilen vergleicht.)


----------



## timetoremember (22. März 2014)

@BigBubby

Danke für die Info. Ich bin jetzt aber erstmal wieder mit X3tc beschäftigt. Habe vor kurzem die XRM Mod für mich entdeckt


----------



## Ion (12. April 2014)

Der nächste Patch ist in Arbeit, aktuell gibt es eine Beta Version mit folgenden Änderungen:

Patch 1.30 RC3 



> • *New Feature: Steam Workshop support. *
> • Improved support for joysticks and multiple input devices.
> • Improved mining scripts, especially for medium size mineral/ice miners.
> • Improved trade ship behaviour to favour profitable, non-empty runs.
> ...


Hab das wichtige mal fett markiert


----------



## taks (16. April 2014)

Hier noch ein Video zum neuen Patch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWAlk2MSHUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (6. Mai 2014)

*Neuer Patch!*



> *X Rebirth Update 1.31 Released*
> 
> 6. Mai                    - Egosoft
> This is just a small update to fix some problems reported by some players.
> ...


----------



## Ion (20. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ein riesen Update Leute, X Rebirth 2.0 ist da, ich bin gerade dabei den Patch zu laden und werde dann berichten 


> Egosoft is extremely pleased to finally announce the release of *X Rebirth 2.0 - Secret Service Missions*. After considerable effort and with an eye to all the great feedback we've received, X Rebirth 2.0 represents a major update for a wide variety of gameplay mechanics.
> 
> • *New Feature*: Three new gamestarts, each with a new cockpit configuration.
> • *New Feature*: Rebalanced combat with three difficulty settings.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2s9L2u4iRK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das neue Hauptmenü mit neuer Musik im Hintergrund:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Grafik ist ein wenig besser geworden, die Stationen sehen von innen etwas besser aus. Performance auf meiner 780, mit 1440p, max. Details + 4xAA und Vsync: Zwischen 40 und 60FPS
Sehr ordentlich 

*Alle die bis jetzt gewartet haben, könnten nun einen Blick darauf werfen und es mal testen *


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2014)

Bin es gerade auch am herunterladen


----------



## BigBubby (20. Mai 2014)

interessant, muss ich auch mal gucken.


----------



## Kusarr (23. Mai 2014)

... 3 Tage später ...

und? Gebt mal Feedback zum aktuellen Patch! 
Kaufen? Nicht kaufen?


----------



## BigBubby (24. Mai 2014)

hab nur kurz reingeguckt.
wird langsam. Ist halt noch immer kein altes x. 
ich weiß nicht, aber gefühlt sind die kämpfe auch härter geworden, was ich gut finde, wobei es noch immer zu leicht ist.


----------



## Ion (27. Juni 2014)

*Update 2.10 ist inzwischen online* 

 • Dock-Informationsmenü verbessert. Feindliche NPCs werden nun rot markiert.  
 • Falsch sortierte NPCs im Dock-Informationsmenü behoben.  
 • Unvorhergesehene Neupositionierung von Konstruktionsschiffen behoben,  wenn diese durch Turbo nutzende Großschiffe gerammt wurden.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem der Inventarwarenhändler einem eine  "exzellente Wahl" bescheinigt haben, obwohl man nichts gekauft hat.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem Langstreckenscanner-Effekte nicht für weit entfernte Objekte angezeigt wurden.  
 • Sich nicht öffnendes Ressourcenmenü beim Schiffsverkäufer behoben.  
 • Mission, bei der spielereigene Objekte als Ziel gefunden werden sollten, behoben.  
 • Weitere kleinere Missionprobleme behoben.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem der Architekt nicht korrekt auf dem Plot-Bauschiff erstellt wurde.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem Großschiffe versucht haben ihren  Sprungantrieb zu nutzen, wenn sie eigentlich durch ein Tor fliegen  sollten.  
 • Verschiedene Fälle von falsch orientierten Schiffsteilen auf dem Radar behoben.  
 • Probleme mit dem Aussenden von Frachtsammeldrohnen von diversen Großschiffen aus behoben.  
 • Problem, dass die Sektoren in Omicron Lyrae keine Besitzer-Fraktion hatten, behoben.  
 • Inkonsistente Positionen der Einträge im Interaktionsmenü behoben.  
 • Einen Grund für Schwierigkeiten der Frachtsammeldrohnen beim Starten/Landen behoben.  
 • Problem, dass die Töne vom Ereignismonitor im "First-Person"-Modus aus der falschen Richtung kamen.  
 • Textfehler in der deutschen Übersetzung behoben.  
 • Nicht zur Verfügung stehende Reparaturoption für beschädigte Objekte,  wenn einige Unterkomponenten beschädigt waren, behoben.  
 • Problem, dass benötigte Bauzeit und -ressourcen für einen  "teilweisen" Bau benötigt wurden (für gewöhnlich in Verbindung mit  fehlenden Komponenten).  
 • Problem, dass Bauzeiten Produktionsmethode und -effizienz nicht berücksichtigt haben, behoben.  
 • Falsche Berechnung von Reparaturressourcen behoben.  
 • Problem, dass integrierte Unterkomponenten unabhängig voneinander beschädigt wurden.  
 • Verschiedene Probleme mit dem sichtbaren Baufortschritt behoben, der mit fortschreitendem Bau inkonsistent wurde.  
 • Inkonsistente Zustände von Komponenten behoben (sowohl visuell als  auch funktionell), nachdem diese unter gewissen Umständen  zerstört/repariert wurden.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem NPCs auf zerstörten Spielerplattformen nicht  getötet wurden, was Probleme bei der Einstellung neuer NPCs zur Folge  hatte.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem die Befehle "Aufgabe beenden" und "Handelsliste löschen" die Handelsliste nicht gelöscht haben.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem Piloten Geld verloren haben, wenn sie nicht  mehr in der Spielerstaffel waren und ihren letzten geplanten Handel  abgeschlossen haben.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem Schiffe manchmal daran gescheitert sind,  sich korrekt für Handelsangebote an Handelsdocks einzureihen und so  Handelabläufe blockiert haben.  
 • Probleme behoben, bei dem Drohnen nicht zurückgekehrt sind, um anzudocken.  
 • Probleme behoben, bei denen man fälschlichwerweise Ansehen verloren hat.  
 • Diverse Probleme mit Wartungs- und Argon Geheimdienstmissionen behoben.  
 • Fälle behoben, in denen Zielelemente gefehlt haben (speziell an neu gebauten Stationen).  
 • Fälle behoben, in denen ein Superhighway-Ausgang fälschlicherweise ein Zielelement angezeigt hat.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem das Zielelement an der linken Seite des  Spielerschiffs angezeigt wurde, wenn der Spieler in Deckung war.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem Polizeischiffe manchmal unschuldige Objekte angegriffen haben.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem das Gedrückt Halten von Bild rauf/Bild  runter nicht die Ziele durchgeschaltet hat, während man in einer Drohne  saß.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem das Gedrückt Halten von Shift+F die FPS einstürzen ließ.  
 • Problem behoben, bei dem die Steam-Errungenschaften für den  Schwierigkeitsgrad "Schwer" in einigen Fällen nicht freigeschaltet  wurden.  
 • Mehrere kleinere Physik-Probleme behoben.  
 • Einen Grund für "Mikro-Gestotter" während des Spielens behoben.  
 • Mehrere Gründe für das Auftreten gelegentlicher Abstürze behoben. 
 • Verschiedene Optimierungen, die kleine Performance-Verbesserungen zur Folge haben.


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2014)

wie ist denn der derzeitige spielbarkeits-stand so? würde das bei mir überhaupt vernünftig laufen? ^^ weil atm fliegt das bei uns im laden für 20 ocken rum, ein preis der reizt. allerdings besteht eben noch besagtes problem plus zusätzlich noch meine abneigung gegen steam. aber wenn die anderen punkte alle passen, eventuell überred ich mich zu dieser drecks mist plattform :/ ich will sowas ja eignetlich nich unterstützen.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2014)

Es sollte nicht mehr lange dauern bis die NoSteam.exe erscheint, damit würde das Spiel auch ohne Steam laufen. Wann genau die kommt kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Mit aktuellem Status ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall spielbar, die meisten (anfänglichen) Bugs wurden behoben und es sind auch schon neue Inhalte dazu gekommen.
Ich persönlich komme aktuell nicht dazu mich näher mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, werde dies aber auf jeden Fall nachholen und hier ein entsprechendes Fazit liefern.


----------



## BigBubby (10. August 2014)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Komme seit 2 monaten gar nicht mehr zum zocken. In den 2-3 monaten vielleicht 4h gespielt, aber kein x.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht mehr lange dauern bis die NoSteam.exe erscheint, damit würde das Spiel auch ohne Steam laufen. Wann genau die kommt kann ich leider nicht sagen.
> Mit aktuellem Status ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall spielbar, die meisten (anfänglichen) Bugs wurden behoben und es sind auch schon neue Inhalte dazu gekommen.



Also das heisst, dass es ok ist für den Kauf? Non Steam Exe wäre ich auch dafür, um es ohne Steam nuten zu können. Wichtiger sind für mich jetzt die Bugs, damit das spiel einigermassen reibungslos läuft.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Also das heisst, dass es ok ist für den Kauf?


 Du kannst ja hier mal schauen:
X Rebirth 2.0 - Seite 3: Und: Taugt es?, Fluch der Vorgänger, Fazit - Test | GamersGlobal

Da ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Ion (28. August 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum letzten Patch:



> *Update 2.20 (184360)*
> 
> • *NEU:* Die 64-bit EXE ist jetzt die Standard-EXE. Weitere Informationen hierzu gibt es weiter unten.
> • Ständige Erinnerung des Spielers, mit dem Missions-NPC innerhalb der Geheimdienstmissionen zu sprechen, behoben.
> ...





Seitdem ist es erschreckend ruhig geworden was Patches angeht, es befindet sich aber aktuell der Patch 2.5 in der Closed Beta:


> *2.50 Pre-Public Beta Changelog*
> 
> • *New Feature*: New side-bar based main menu (with option for legacy main menu.)
> • *New Feature*: External camera view.
> ...



Vorallem die ersten drei neuen Features sind hier interessant, *Außen* Ansicht,* freie *Innen Ansicht und ein neues "side-bar based" Menü. Erhalten wir das alte Menü aus X3 wieder? 
Das könnte in der Tat ein sehr interessantes Update werden 
Wann genau es kommt kann ich leider nicht sagen, doch ihr werdet von mir hören.


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. August 2014)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt schon seid ein paar Monaten nicht mehr angerührt, aber scheint ja jetzt halbwegs zu laufen. 
Allerdings haben mir die ersten 20 min vom Spiel nicht so spaß gemacht, vorallem weils mir so vorkam als müsste ich den rest des Spiels die halbe Zeit in irgendwelchen bekloppten Stationen rumrennen..
Wie ist das im Späteren Spielverlauf? Gibts dann irgendwelche leute die die ganze Sationsarbeit machen während man im Raumschiff rumfliegt?
Und für die, die die vorherigen X Teile gespielt haben (vorallem TC, das ist mir noch am besten in Erinnerung) macht Rebirth mehr Spaß? Und was sind so aus eurer Sicht die vor und Nachteile gegenüber TC?
Und wie startet man am besten in dem Spiel? Ich schlage am liebsten Raumschlachten und so hab ich in den vorherigen Teilen nur Kampfmissionen gemacht und alles abgeschossen was nach gewinn aussah - hatte dann auch immer nach kurzer Zeit genug Geld für nen kleinen sich selbst versorgenden Komplex. Geht das auch bei XR oder ist es da ratsam sein geld auf diplomatischere Art zu verdienen?
Freue mich auf schnelle Antworten


----------



## Ion (29. August 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Wie ist das im Späteren Spielverlauf? Gibts dann irgendwelche leute die die ganze Sationsarbeit machen während man im Raumschiff rumfliegt?
> Und für die, die die vorherigen X Teile gespielt haben (vorallem TC, das ist mir noch am besten in Erinnerung) macht Rebirth mehr Spaß? Und was sind so aus eurer Sicht die vor und Nachteile gegenüber TC?


 Inzwischen ist es möglich auch die Personen an Bord von außen zu benachrichtigen, bzw. mit ihnen zu sprechen. Du musst also nicht zwingend auf eine Station. 
Mehr Spaß als TC macht es mMn (bisher) nicht, X:R ist eben kein X4 


Ich warte gespannt was die nächsten Updates bringen.


----------



## maxmueller92 (29. August 2014)

Hm na gut, ich kann auf den 2.5 warten. Klingt ja ganz vernünftig mit der Sidebar, hab da ehrlichgesagt auch keine Lust mich auf ein neues (in meiner vorstellung noch komplexeres) Menü einzustellen.
Gibts eigentlich Mods? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es dank der Community um einiges besser wird..


----------



## Ion (30. August 2014)

Na klar gibt es Mods.
Der Workshop von Steam ist bereits eingebunden 

Da gibt es zahlreiche Verbesserungen.


----------



## Naboradd (30. August 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Mods? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es dank der Community um einiges besser wird..


Ein paar gibt es auch hier: X: Rebirth Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Ion (8. September 2014)

Ich habe eine schöne Überraschung für euch. Ich habe Zugang zur Beta der Version 2.5 und möchte euch nun ein paar sehr interessante Screenshots zeigen 
Vorallem möchte ich euch diese drei Dinge zeigen:


> • *New Feature*: New side-bar based main menu (with option for legacy main menu.)
> • *New Feature*: External camera view.
> • *New Feature*: Free look in cockpit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das fühlt sich richtig schön an. Das neue Sidebar Menü ist wesentlich übersichtlicher als das alte Ring-Menü! (Bemerkung: In Gesprächen ist nachwievor das alte Menü aktiv, siehe Screenshot)
Durch die Möglichkeit der Außenansicht und der "Kopfbewegung" im Innenraum (Belegung auf Numpad), habe ich endlich das Gefühl in einem echten Raumschiff zu sitzen. Es fühlte sich richtig gut an, als ich beschleunigte und nach rechts zu Yisha schauen konnte, wie sie sich umsieht. 
Oder generell beim fliegen einfach mal raus zur Seite schauen, was alles so an mir vorbei fliegt.

Laut einigen Aussagen im Forum soll sich die Performance auch weiter verbessert haben. Ich habe mit meiner 290 bei einem kurzen Rundflug @max. Details, 1440p und 2xMSAA im Schnitt etwa 37FPS gehabt. Ich habe keine Framedrops bemerken können, bin aber auch nicht lange umher geflogen. Das Bild fühlte sich sehr flüssig an.

Dieser Patch lässt die kleine Blüte in mir, die sich "X" nennt, wieder etwas aufblühen. Ich werde nun warten bis der Patch offiziell released wird und dann mal eine längere Runde in X:R drehen 

Ps.
Ihr werdet bald mehr auf der Main lesen können 


Edit:
User News ist online, danke @PCGH:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/X-Rebirth-PC-236813/News/Public-Beta-Version-25-1135196/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2014)

Wir haben zu danken


----------



## 442 (9. September 2014)

Na das Seitenmenü haben sie aber eindeutig von den vorigen X-Teilen.  Aber gut, es ist schön zu sehen wie es immer weiter verbessert wird.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. September 2014)

Jupp langsam wird es was. Fehlt noch die TrackIR-Unterstützung, dann macht das Umschauenfeature noch viel mehr Sinn.

Übrigens was man auch beobachten kann: Der Roman von Helge T. Kautz verschiebt sich auch laufend. Jetzt soll er erst im November kommen.
Ob er wohl erst veröffentlichen will, wenn die meisten Bugs ausgemerzt sind?


----------



## taks (27. September 2014)

Neues aus dem X-Universum 

X Rebirth: The Teladi Outpost on Steam




> Together with the general availability of Update 2.50 for X Rebirth, which will be released soon, bringing a new menu system, external camera, new small shipyards and many other improvements, we are happy to announce today the DLC - X Rebirth: The Teladi Outpost - coming in December 2014:
> Showing the X-Series in a whole new light. "X Rebirth: The Teladi Outpost" contains version 3.0 of X Rebirth and the brand new expansion The Teladi Outpost. This expansion offers the player exciting new content, such as an independent storyline and a whole new star system containing two unique sectors. Here the player can find a massive new space station belonging to the Teladi, harboring not only numerous factories but also a wealth of new Teladi ships.
> These new areas also contain hazardous regions and new groups of smugglers and pirates that offer the player countless opportunities, as well as new weapons and equipment for the Albion Skunk.
> Until 1st November, preordering this DLC will be free for all owners of X Rebirth.


----------



## Ion (27. September 2014)

Oha! Kostenloser DLC 
Klasse Sache, den nehme ich gerne mit. Egosoft kommt langsam in Fahrt


----------



## DarkMo (27. September 2014)

also bis zum ersten november muss ich xr in meinen besitz bringen und das dingen vorbestellen damits kostenlos ist? da ich wegen trainfever ja nun eh schon steam hab und der preis letztens noch bei akzeptablen 20euro lag, sind die größten schranken für mich eh schon gefallen ^^ die frage war bisher weniger ein "kauf ichs überhaupt" sondern eher ein "wann" ^^ na mal schauen, ob ich mich ködern lass


----------



## Ich 15 (28. September 2014)

So, nachdem ich mir als Neueinsteiger X-Rebirth gleich in der CE für über 70€ gekauft habe, werde ich es mit Version 3.0 mal länger als 10 Min spielen. Aber schön den DLC als Entschädigung den bisherigen Käufern kostenlos anzubieten.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (29. September 2014)

Freu mich auf das addon bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch aber egal es wird immer besser 😅


----------



## Eftilon (29. September 2014)

Ich werd mir XR mal heute wieder installieren und schauen was so alles in den letzten 10 Monaten passiert ist, habe ich seit release nie mehr angefasst.

Ich find es wirklich schade das Egosoft so auf die Nase gefallen ist, hoffentlich geht denen die Luft nicht aus, und das es mittelfristig alle damit zufrieden sind, spieler sowie entwickler.


eftilon


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2014)

Ich glaub ich sollte auch mal wieder anfangen, hat sich ja einiges getan

 mfg


----------



## Lee (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch nicht über meine 4 verbuggten Spielstunden zu Release hinweg gekommen. Ich warte allerdings noch ein halbes Jahr bevor ich es erneut anrühre. Oder zumindest bis zu den nächsten Semesterferien.

Ist es inzwischen möglich das Spiel (durch) zu spielen ohne Stationen betreten zu müssen? Wenns einmal irgendwie ne Storyquest ist, von mir aus, aber ansonsten würd ich da gerne komplett darauf verzichten. Genau wie auf das dämliche Dialog "Minispiel" mit den immer gleichen langweiligen NPC's...

 Habe noch nie einen Spielkauf mehr bereut...


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja das geht jetzt. Beim andocken kann man jede Person in der Station ansprechen.


----------



## Ion (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Es gibt Neuigkeiten zum Patch 2.5, Version 3.0 und dem DLC The Teladi Outpost

Ich zitiere aus dem ES-Forum:


> Gemeinsam mit der Veröffentlichung von Update  2.50 für X Rebirth, das bald verfügbar sein wird und neben einem neuen  Menüsystem, externer Kameraansicht und neuen Schiffswerften für kleinere  Schiffe noch viele weitere Neuerungen mit sich bringt, freuen wir uns  einen im Dezember 2014 erscheinenden DLC ankündigen zu dürfen:
> 
> Die X-Serie im neuen Glanz. "X Rebirth: The Teladi Outpost" enthält das Hauptspiel in Version 3.0 und die brandneue Erweiterung The Teladi Outpost, welche dem Spieler unter anderem diese Inhalte bietet:
> 
> ...




Beachtet vorallem den letzten Satz! Der DLC ist kostenlos für alle die X:R besitzen oder bis zum 31.10 auf Steam kaufen.
Ihr müsst in Steam unter Suche dann X Rebirth eintippen und den DLC auswählen und auf "Herunterladen" klicken. Dann gehört er euch und wird heruntergeladen sobald er verfügbar ist.


*Nachfolgend Antworten auf einige der unvermeidlichen Fragen zu dieser Ankündigung:  *


Was ist in Update 2.50 enthalten und wann kann ich es bekommen?  

• Version 2.50 von X Rebirth ist bald verfügbar.  
• Die Liste der neuen Funktionen und Fehlerbehebungen findet ihr in den Patch Notes.  
• Euer Spiel wird automatisch aktualisiert, es sei denn, ihr habt die entsprechende Funktion im Steam Client deaktiviert.  

Was ist mit Update 3.0?  

• Version 3.0 von X Rebirth wird im *Dezember *veröffentlicht.  
• Es wird neben noch mehr Fehlerbehebungen und allgemeinen  Verbesserungen *auch neue Gameplay-Funktionen enthalten*, die wir zu einem  späteren Zeitpunkt bekannt geben werden.  
• Es wird als normales Steam-Update veröffentlicht, das alle Besitzer erhalten werden, genauso wie alle vorherigen Patches.  

Und was ist mit der Erweiterung?  

• Die Erweiterung, The Teladi Outpost, wird zur gleichen Zeit wie Version 3.0 veröffentlicht werden.  
• Es wird neue Inhalte geben, wie neue Gebiete im Weltraum, neue Story-Missionen, neue Fraktionen, neue Schiffe etc.  
• Wenn ihr X Rebirth bereits besitzt* oder es vor dem ersten November kauft, könnt ihr die Erweiterung bis zu diesem Datum kostenlos auf Steam vorbestellen.
*



Ich persönlich freue mich sehr auf den Dez.


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]X Rebirth 2.5 ist[FONT=&quot] da[FONT=&quot], der Patch kann ab sofort geladen werden [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


Hier die finalen Patch Notes:

• *New Feature*: New side-bar based main menu. 
• *New Feature*: External camera view. 
• *New Feature*: Free look in cockpit. 
• *New Feature*: New shipyards for small and medium sized ships. 
• Added Drone Hunt generic mission. 
• Added Protection Detail generic mission. 
• Added Diplomatic Aid mission chain. 
• Added respawning of specialists with increasing hire fees. 
• Added incoming remotely ordered wares to item trader menu. 
• Added auto-refuel setting. 
• Added small ship traders. 
• Added primary shields to large ships which did not already have them. 
• Added "civil war" behaviour between Plutarch and Heart of Albion in Albion. 
• Added ability to replace destroyed CVs so that station construction can can continue. 
• Added ability to assign ships to other ships of same size or to any large ship. 
• Added option to choose between stopping and maintaining speed while in menus. 
• Added event monitor display to drone control mode. 
• Added target elements for player-owned small ships. 
• Added statistic for storage modules hacked. 
• Added crash report option with privacy settings. 
• Improved event monitor with "picture-in-picture" mode. 
• Improved hacking gameplay. 
• Improved engine animation and effects. 
• Improved ship AI behaviour in numerous situations. 
• Improved generation of mission enemies. 
• Improved "Assign new superior" command. 
• Improved ability menu to show when a drone is unavailable. 
• Improved mission target indicator to point always to the closest mission target. 
• Improved trade offers menu (shopping list is included in ship cargo). 
• Improved docking behaviour of drones. 
• Improved build tree menu user experience. 
• Improved several mission briefings. 
• Improved Open Comm Link menu in legacy main menu. 
• Improved scan time for police scanning illegal activities. 
• Improved lifetime of containers dropped from cargo bays. 
• Improved remote controlled player drones flying back to the player ship. 
• Improved rendering of distant objects to reduce flickering slightly. 
• Improved Mission Bar so it no longer obstructs menus. 
• Improved crash report content to help us find and fix causes of crashes. 
• Fixed several plot and other mission issues. 
• Fixed player ship cover faction not being reset from Xenon after plot. 
• Fixed player ships returned during the plot being inactive. 
• Fixed incorrect Player relations with Plutarch. 
• Fixed Reiver reputation not being mutual in new games. 
• Fixed drones not being able to return to their home base. 
• Fixed an issue with station expansions not completing out-of-sector. 
• Fixed multiple ship dealers per platform. 
• Fixed escort ships disappearing after loading a savegame. 
• Fixed a pathing issue for ships flying to stations. 
• Fixed an issue with gas collectors not collecting. 
• Fixed production module animations being stuck after having been out-of-sector. 
• Fixed incorrect AI ship behaviour after having been forced out of a highway. 
• Fixed several problems with drone docking. 
• Fixed problems with transport drones not picking up containers. 
• Fixed drones failing to get a new commander if theirs is destroyed. 
• Fixed several mining bugs (resource gathering, movement, searching...). 
• Fixed cases of player drones getting lost when you enter a highway. 
• Fixed police not detecting illegal cargo in player inventory in many cases. 
• Fixed station building not proceeding correctly when not in the player zone. 
• Fixed refuel budget menu assuming that the trader has no money. 
• Fixed case where build resources are requested for the playership. 
• Fixed problem involving disappearing wares. 
• Fixed managers pestering the player for money. 
• Fixed stuck trade offers and refunded money to all participants. 
• Fixed shields not protecting surface elements on several ships in Omicron Lyrae. 
• Fixed jumpgates sometimes sending the player to invalid positions. 
• Fixed mining drones not picking up asteroids in some cases. 
• Fixed ships getting stuck waiting for drones. 
• Fixed some ships not shooting at large objects. 
• Fixed some trade ships ignoring trade opportunities for extended periods of time. 
• Fixed storage calculations for intermediate products that caused storage requirements to be vastly overestimated. 
• Fixed exploit allowing repeated instantly-profitable trades on shipyards. 
• Fixed temporary loss of faction discounts when temporarily losing reputation. 
• Fixed remote transport drones ending up in the player squad. 
• Fixed station-to-station trades sometimes ending prematurely. 
• Fixed dropped inventory items being picked up again immediately. 
• Fixed picked-up objects disappearing due to timeout. 
• Fixed several problems associated with hacking gameplay. 
• Fixed mining drones being unable to return to some capital ships. 
• Fixed Split "Gangrene Chaser" turrets disappearing and allow re-building. 
• Fixed upgrade resources being counted twice for building. 
• Fixed upgrade level rounding issues resulting in incorrect upgrade counts. 
• Fixed ship category in encyclopedia for Hermod, Light Sul and Heavy Sul. 
• Fixed inconsistent upgrade counts between encyclopedia and ship dealer. 
• Fixed player ship selectable in Assign to Commander conversation. 
• Fixed unidentified station modules having a name in the map. 
• Fixed being able to remote comm NPCs in the same room. 
• Fixed offset mouse position in borderless window mode. 
• Fixed mouse confinement when starting the game in borderless window mode. 
• Fixed minor button selection bugs in menus. 
• Fixed issues with scrolling down in some menu tables. 
• Fixed automatically changing selection in map menu. 
• Fixed initial button selection in menus not being highlighted. 
• Fixed rare cases of hotkey buttons not working. 
• Fixed occasional freeze when opening the options menu. 
• Fixed cases where the dialog menu was not displayed. 
• Fixed mode options being available in the player ship's back room. 
• Fixed left mouse clicks not closing ability/interact menus in some cases. 
• Fixed double clicks on current target not always opening interact menu. 
• Fixed stuck scroll-bar when returning to a previous menu. 
• Fixed platform trader menu getting stuck with discounts. 
• Fixed various other issues with UI and targeting behaviour. 
• Fixed dialog or legacy main menu sometimes not showing buttons as selected. 
• Fixed pressing ESC/DEL on loading screen returning to startmenu after loading is done. 
• Fixed target cycling not working in highways. 
• Fixed targets being lost in some cases. 
• Fixed mission targets showing group target elements for ships instead of single ship target elements. 
• Fixed certain invisible ship/station components being selectable as target. 
• Fixed keyboard navigation selecting options from time to time. 
• Fixed input actions and states mapped to axis on joystick 3-8 not working. 
• Fixed ability to comm from a remote control drone using the "C" shortcut. 
• Fixed stuck shift keys when alt-tabbing or changing window focus. 
• Fixed station hints not being shown in non-plot games. 
• Fixed mission offer locations being displayed when in a drone. 
• Fixed weird camera behaviour when flying relative to moving capital ships. 
• Fixed main menu font issue in Chinese and Korean. 
• Fixed the boost effect not stopping in some situations. 
• Fixed missing Ad Sign text in event monitor. 
• Fixed wrongly-scaled buy ship menus on detail monitor. 
• Fixed wrong message text when standard drones arrive via remote delivery. 
• Fixed subtitles changing too fast for long lines. 
• Fixed incorrect English voice lines for a Teladi speaker. 
• Fixed excessively bright lights on certain objects. 
• Fixed disappearing ice asteroids. 
• Fixed missing advertising signs. 
• Fixed several of the most common causes of crashes. 
• Various optimisations resulting in performance improvements. 


[FONT=&quot]64-bit:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The system requirements for the game have always stated that it requires a 64-bit version of Windows, and the 64-bit version of the game is now successfully in general use. [/FONT]*This is likely to be the last major version for which a 32-bit executable is available.

*
Das hat sich doch mal gelohnt *


Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem neuen Update. Ich werde jetzt auch mal eine ausführliche Runde in X:R drehen 



Edit, zum einstimmen:





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=dcfnSKc4J2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Fexzz (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist denn das Spiel nun tatsächlich im Vergleich zum Release? Ich habs das letzte mal beim Release gespielt und da konnte man nichtmal vernünftig traden weil die Tradeships immer irgendwi festgesteckt sind und so 'n Blödsinn.

Kann da mal wer 'ne kleine Zusammenfassung schreiben? Meine HDD ist nämlich voll und ich würd jetzt ungern was löschen, wenn das Spiel immernoch nix taugt


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2014)

Das mit den Transportschiffen wurde doch bereits in den ersten Patches behoben 
Ich hatte ja die gleichen Probleme damals. Inzwischen habe ich Startprobleme, das Spiel will nicht starten und bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. Ich installiere es gerade neu.

Natürlich gibt es auch in der V2.5 noch Bugs etc, aber die schlimmsten "Anfängerfehler" sind schon lange behoben. Kannst es dir ja mal anschauen, sind doch nur 7GB


----------



## Fexzz (9. Oktober 2014)

Hm, dann werd ich mal schauen, ob ichs heute noch installiere. Bin gespannt


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2014)

Inzwischen läuft es auch bei mir wieder. Falls jemand von euch diese Fehlermeldung erhält:



> X Rebirth encountered a serious Error:5


Müsst ihr nur folgendes tun:

config.xml und deine uidata.xml im C:\Users\.......\Documents\egosoft\x rebirth\xxxxx Ordner löschen


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2014)

nur mal als kurze frage:
ich hab mir heut XR gekauft und grade aktiviert. nun bin ich unter bibliothek rechts in der liste bei links auf dlc und dort wurde mir teladi outpost angezeigt. da stand dann kostenlos und vorrausladen und da bin ich druff. dann stand da, es wäre aktiviert und download/install buttons waren noch grau. bin dann wieder auf die bibliothek - da stands nicht drin.

ist das jetzt dennoch richtig gelaufen? oder muss das dann in der bibo mit auftauchen? oder wo kann ich das erfahren, dass das aktivieren tatsächlich geklappt hat?


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Oktober 2014)

mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf X-Rebirth-->Eigenschaften und dann müsste in der Registerkarte DLCs der DLC aufgelistet sein.


----------



## Ion (29. Oktober 2014)

DarkMo

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/x-serie/151146-sammelthread-x-rebirth-57.html#post6849724


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2014)

ah, thx ich15 - da stehts mit bei. und ion: das war der erste post, den ich gesucht hatte vorhin ^^ nur leider hat das mit dem "suchen" nich so wirklich gefunzt. es gibt zwar ne suche, aber da hat er ganz doll brav MEIN xr gefunden - doll ^^ bin dann halt dort wie gesagt über die link liste rechts gegangen. aber es scheint ja gefunzt zu haben. muss ich nur noch irgendwann mal zeit finden ><


----------



## Ion (23. November 2014)

Neue Features des Patch 3.0 befinden sich aktuell in der Beta, ich möchte euch schon einmal zeigen worauf ihr euch freuen könnt 


• *New Feature*: Interactive holomap with mouse support, rotation, panning and automatic zoom between map levels. 
• *New Feature*: Stations can now be built in Empty Space zones. 
• *New Feature*: Dangerous regions that can damage your ship (feature implemented but regions not yet in map). 
• *New Feature*: Crafting of special items (menu present but feature not yet fully enabled). 
• *New Feature*: Beta 3 New non-plot mission chains. 
• *New Feature*: Beta 3 Employee training to improve skills (feature not yet fully enabled). 
• *New Feature*: Beta 3 Ware exchange between player ships and stations. 
• *New Feature*: Subsystem target cycling. 
• Beta 4 Added ability to run in first person mode. 
• Added custom trade offer price settings. 
• Added new kind of floating crate that must be opened by destroying locks. 
• Added new trade and targeting software upgrades for the player ship. 
• Added option to enable automatic refuel when ships call player if they are out of fuel. 
• Beta 3 Added build progress display to monitor and map. 
• Beta 3 Added option to display non-squad ships in Trade Offers menu. 
• Added Patrol Zone order to continuously secure a zone.  
• Added Gather Resources for mining in different zones. 
• Beta 3 Added option to recall all drones. 
• Added encyclopedia page showing station build costs. 
• Beta 3 Added estimated profit to trade menus. 
• Beta 3 Added default drone setups to ship dealer drone menus. 
• Beta 4 Added encyclopedia button to trade details  
• Beta 3 Added shortcut display to new main menu. 
• Beta 3 Added shortcuts for property owned, player inventory and undock. 
• Added new in-game statistics. 
• Beta 4 Added new tips. 
• Beta 4 Added ability to rename Empty Space zones once a player station has been built there (improves new feature in 3.0). 
• Beta 4 Improved gamestart balancing. 
• Improved smalltalk gameplay. 
• Beta 4 Improved smalltalk reward balancing. 
• Improved AI turret avoidance. 
• Improved AI fuel station selection to reduce queues at the pumps. 
• Improved AI attack behaviour on fleets of capital ships. 
• Beta 3 Improved AI missile target selection. 
• Beta 3 Improved small fighter attacks on big targets. 
• Improved positioning of highway advertising signs to avoid traffic. 
• Improved price calculation and discount system to make trading viable for a wider range of wares (new base prices to come). 
• Improved balancing of police licence prices, bounty rewards and mission rewards. 
• Beta 4 Improved behaviour of Recall Drones and Smart Defence buttons in Ability menu. 
• Beta 3 Improved refuelling behaviour so that local budgets are no longer wasted on fuel. 
• Beta 3 Improved effect on production efficiency of station employees, including skill levels. 
• Beta 3 Improved AI engineer balancing. 
• Beta 4 Improved holomap colour settings. 
• Fixed occasional highway-related sound cut-out. 
• Fixed builder ship positioning. 
• Beta 3 Fixed respawning of hidden ships once claimed. 
• Fixed further cases of production getting stuck when storage for some products is full. 
• Fixed attack/defend configuration of Defence Officer not working in some cases. 
• Fixed unfriendly NPCs allowing further question options after "Where can I find...?". 
• Fixed Refuel command being displayed twice in the pilot info.  
• Beta 3 Fixed command info showing 'Docking' when ships undocking. 
• Fixed wares being listed as available for resource gathering on ships not capable of mining them. 
• Beta 3 Fixed negative credits in logbook messages. 
• Beta 3 Fixed missing remaining discount time. 
• Beta 3 Fixed "unlocked" percentage being shown for player-owned objects. 
• Beta 4 Fixed incorrect unit capacity calculation in trader menus. 
• Beta 4 Fixed production times in the info menu not updating. 
• Beta 3 Fixed "Account Updated" notification sometimes reporting double amounts, even when transferred amounts are correct. 
• Beta 3 Fixed trades failing completely if pilot funds are not sufficient for entire amount. 
• Beta 4 Fixed additional wares being transported if an empty transport drone is destroyed on its return trip. 
• Fixed ships with trade orders stuck in following player ship (stuck trades will be completed after current task). 
• Fixed capital ships not shooting at some stations. 
• Beta 4 Fixed station not attacking enemies in several situations. 
• Beta 4 Fixed damage per second simulation for ships using missiles as weapons when player is not present. 
• Beta 4 Fixed demolition drone ammo. 
• Fixed remote controlled missiles not moving if player stops controlling them. 
• Beta 3 Fixed custom trade offer price settings not being saved in savegames (feature introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed player-owned ships unable to deliver wares to homebase if manager had no money (introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed ships not finishing planned trade trips in certain situations. 
• Fixed ships behaving as though moving while actually standing still. 
• Beta 4 Fixed ships getting stuck in highways. 
• Fixed at least one cause of unexpected warping of player ship to a new location. 
• Fixed cockpit camera movement not working when loading a savegame. 
• Fixed missing voice feedback for some orders. 
• Fixed incorrect NPC voice feedback when there are no explicit orders.  
• Fixed prices of new trade software upgrades (feature introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed object positions on map when viewing a different sector. 
• Beta 4 Fixed inability to zoom out when viewing large objects via external camera (introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed random initial mouse position when mouse cursor activated on platform. 
• Fixed subsystem target cycling not doing anything when no target object is selected (introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed target cycling sometimes skipping a target or selecting the wrong one. 
• Fixed missing control remapping for new subsystem target cycling keys (introduced in 3.0). 
• Fixed rare case of current target being lost when cycling targets. 
• Fixed repaired surface elements not being targetable. 
• Fixed capital ships not showing target elements directly after having been constructed, refueled, or repaired. 
• Fixed several other rare problems with target elements. 
• Fixed various problems with "re-pinging" of mission targets. 
• Fixed various problems with crosshair information display. 
• Fixed ability menu not updating if new drone is installed while menu is open. 
• Beta 4 Fixed slider range for drones on small ship trader. 
• Beta 4 Fixed problems targeting certain buttons using mouse controls (introduced in 3.0). 
• Beta 3 Fixed flickering of buttons in Ability menu with mouse controlsin some cases. 
• Beta 3 Fixed case where buttion in Ability menu could get stuck in the active state. 
• Fixed several other minor menu behaviour issues. 
• Fixed various causes of the most common causes of crashes and improved crash reporting. 
• Beta 4 Fixed several more causes of game and menu crashes. 
• Optimisations resulting in performance improvements, especially in busy areas. 




Ihr könnt auch gerne an der Public Beta teilnehmen: http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=355582
Findet Bugs und meldet sie im Forum, testet die neuen Features und gebt Feedback - das hilft den Entwicklern das Spiel immer besser zu machen


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2014)

V3 mit DLC ist draußen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K75uEQV1YMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Patchnotes:

• New Feature: Interactive holomap with mouse support, rotation, panning and automatic zoom between map levels.
• New Feature: Stations can now be built in Empty Space zones.
• New Feature: Dangerous regions that can damage your ship.
• New Feature: Crafting of special items.
• New Feature: New non-plot mission chains.
• New Feature: Employee training to improve skills.
• New Feature: Ware exchange between player ships and stations.
• New Feature: Subsystem target cycling.
• Added ability to run in first person mode.
• Added custom trade offer price settings.
• Added new kind of floating crate that must be opened by destroying locks.
• Added new trade and targeting software upgrades for the player ship.
• Added option to enable automatic refuel when ships call player if they are out of fuel.
• Added build progress display to monitor and map.
• Added option to display non-squad ships in Trade Offers menu.
• Added Patrol Zone order to continuously secure a zone.
• Added Gather Resources for mining in different zones.
• Added option to recall all drones.
• Added encyclopedia page showing station build costs.
• Added estimated profit to trade menus.
• Added default drone setups to ship dealer drone menus.
• Added encyclopedia button to trade details.
• Added shortcut display to new main menu.
• Added shortcuts for property owned, player inventory and undock.
• Added ability to rename Empty Space zones once a player station has been built there (improves new feature in 3.0).
• Added reminder to restart game after enabling/disabling extensions.
• Added new in-game statistics.
• Added new tips.
• Added localisations and voice recordings for new texts (new text in 3.0).
• Added Broadcast order button to property owned menu.
• Added new order 'Withdraw from Battle' to stop firing, fly away from enemies and wait for new orders.
• Added support for expanding/collapsing the map menu list with right/left keys.
• Added feedback when player property is attacked out of sector.
• Added Attack action to interact menu for non-player-owned ships and objects (replaces Hail).
• Added event and reputation loss when player-owned ship is scanned and has to drop illegal cargo.
• Added new achievements and statistics.
• Added ability to hack shield generators resulting in shields being drained immediately.
• Added boarding resistance display to ship info menu.
• Added estimated total price per build stage to station build cost in encyclopedia.
• Added pancakes.
• Improved gamestart balancing.
• Improved smalltalk gameplay.
• Improved smalltalk reward balancing.
• Improved hacking gameplay.
• Improved AI turret avoidance.
• Improved AI fuel station selection to reduce queues at the pumps.
• Improved AI attack behaviour on fleets of capital ships.
• Improved AI missile target selection.
• Improved small fighter attacks on big targets.
• Improved enemy target selection in non-fighter capital ships defending themselves.
• Improved police scan behaviour, giving more time to drop illegal inventory items.
• Improved duration of station response after being attacked.
• Improved positioning of highway advertising signs to avoid traffic.
• Improved price calculation and discount system to make trading viable for a wider range of wares (new base prices to come).
• Improved balancing of police licence prices, bounty rewards and mission rewards.
• Improved refuelling behaviour so that local budgets are no longer wasted on fuel.
• Improved effect on production efficiency of station employees, including skill levels.
• Improved AI engineer balancing.
• Improved holomap colour settings.
• Improved sound levels to muffle outside sounds when on a platform.
• Improved Defending/Attacking reaction time of the Defence Officer's configuration.
• Improved 'Attack Object' to not trigger negative reputation before start shooting.
• Improved AI combat movement to use the correct maximum combat range.
• Improved balancing of Teladi XL combat ships.
• Improved flight movement of boosting capital ships.
• Improved fight music so that it now also plays if a nearby player-owned object is attacked or attacks an enemy.
• Improved NPC trade ship distribution to address supply/demand inconsistencies in the default universe.
• Improved NPC mining ship behaviour for better resource distribution.
• Improved balancing of ware price ranges for more interesting trade opportunities.
• Improved balancing of resources required for drone and small/medium ship construction.
• Improved balancing of boarding gameplay.
• Improved engineer repair behaviour allowing higher-skilled engineers to repair to a higher level.
• Improved balancing of station component prices to better reflect their contribution to profitability.
• Improved balancing of chance for NPC pilots to bail out when attacked.
• Improved default follow flight behaviour for player owned ships.
• Improved 'Fly to my Current Position' flight behaviour.
• Improved feedback from player-owned ships when under attack.
• Improved audio feedback for hacking gameplay.
• Fixed occasional highway-related sound cut-out.
• Fixed builder ship positioning.
• Fixed respawning of hidden ships once claimed.
• Fixed hull sections of certain ships appearing wrecked when they shouldn't.
• Fixed further cases of production getting stuck when storage for some products is full.
• Fixed attack/defend configuration of Defence Officer not working in some cases.
• Fixed unfriendly NPCs allowing further question options after 'Where can I find...?'.
• Fixed Refuel command being displayed twice in the pilot info.
• Fixed command info showing 'Docking' when ships undocking.
• Fixed wares being listed as available for resource gathering on ships not capable of mining them.
• Fixed damage not being taken into account when selling ships.
• Fixed some wares being illegal even to Pirates, the Xenon and Ren himself.
• Fixed collection of station dropped cargo not being flagged as illegal activity.
• Fixed negative credits in logbook messages.
• Fixed missing remaining discount time.
• Fixed "unlocked" percentage being shown for player-owned objects.
• Fixed incorrect unit capacity calculation in trader menus.
• Fixed incorrect number of engines displayed in ship detail menu.
• Fixed production times in the info menu not updating.
• Fixed 'Account Updated' notification sometimes reporting double amounts, even when transferred amounts are correct.
• Fixed trades failing completely if pilot funds are not sufficient for entire amount.
• Fixed additional wares being transported if an empty transport drone is destroyed on its return trip.
• Fixed player-owned ships not completing current tasks when being added to or removed from the player squad.
• Fixed switches on platforms not working when the game was saved while they were activating or deactivating.
• Fixed ships with trade orders stuck in following player ship (stuck trades will be completed after current task).
• Fixed capital ships not shooting at some stations.
• Fixed station not attacking enemies in several situations.
• Fixed damage per second simulation for ships using missiles as weapons when player is not present.
• Fixed demolition drone ammo.
• Fixed remote controlled missiles not moving if player stops controlling them.
• Fixed mining ships potentially getting stuck when they are unable to unload their wares.
• Fixed ships not finishing planned trade trips in certain situations.
• Fixed ships behaving as though moving while actually standing still.
• Fixed ships getting stuck in highways.
• Fixed at least one cause of unexpected warping of player ship to a new location.
• Fixed cockpit camera movement not working when loading a savegame.
• Fixed missing voice feedback for some orders.
• Fixed incorrect NPC voice feedback when there are no explicit orders.
• Fixed minimum budget display not taking into account local prices.
• Fixed object positions on map when viewing a different sector.
• Fixed random initial mouse position when mouse cursor activated on platform.
• Fixed target cycling sometimes skipping a target or selecting the wrong one.
• Fixed rare case of current target being lost when cycling targets.
• Fixed problems targeting certain objects using gamepad controls.
• Fixed repaired surface elements not being targetable.
• Fixed capital ships not showing target elements directly after having been constructed, refueled, or repaired.
• Fixed incorrect rotation of target element for collectible items.
• Fixed several other rare problems with target elements.
• Fixed various problems with "re-pinging" of mission targets.
• Fixed various problems with crosshair information display.
• Fixed Ability menu not updating if new drone is installed while menu is open.
• Fixed slider range for drones on small ship trader.
• Fixed flickering of buttons in Ability menu with mouse controls in some cases.
• Fixed case where buttion in Ability menu could get stuck in the active state.
• Fixed mouse-selection problems in dialog menu in certain cases.
• Fixed several minor issues with crosshair display.
• Fixed several other minor menu behaviour issues.
• Fixed shield values not being maintained over savegames (only applies to new savegames).
• Fixed mining order being available for CVs when it shouldn't.
• Fixed map mode showing ships in construction when it shouldn't.
• Fixed inventory menu not selecting the correct line after crafting.
• Fixed non-fighter small ships engaging fights even if they don't have fire-power.
• Fixed stations not becoming enemies when attacked by player-owned ships.
• Fixed price calculations for stations with build modules.
• Fixed stations not removing ammo offers if they no longer have any operational ammo-users.
• Fixed missing temporary reputation loss notification.
• Fixed command info on 'Attack Object' order.
• Fixed 'Attack Object' not attacking the target in several situations.
•  Fixed stations/ships in different zones not being selectable for attack  order • Fixed small fighters not moving when player is not present.
• Fixed damage applied when player is not present.
• Fixed incorrect hull percentage display for ships when player not present.
• Fixed some cases of lights "popping" when player turns while close to an object.
• Fixed looping ability menu sound when pressing Alt-Tab in fullscreen.
• Fixed UI animation issues when capturing videos with fixed framerates.
• Fixed missing M-sized docks on various stations.
• Fixed infopoint location on xenon station.
• Fixed excessively bright lights in Albion interiors.
• Fixed missing engine descriptions on Teladi ships.
• Fixed missing explosion/schield effects on several engines.
• Fixed texture seam in local highways.
• Fixed mirrored text on several ships.
• Fixed engineer repairing first item after a pause almost instantly.
• Fixed stations not attacking enemies in some situations.
• Fixed rare case of player ship being invulnerable after using remote control.
• Fixed "ghost" cargo in storage that is wrecked and later repaired when player not present.
• Fixed boarding sometimes being missing from the interact menu.
• Fixed ability menu showing wrong reason for drones being unavailable during highway flight.
• Fixed UI-animation issues when capturing videos.
• Fixed 'Transfer Wares' command in several situations involving small and capital ships.
• Fixed cancelling intro conversations not cancelling the rest of the intro properly.
• Fixed lipsynch in certain conversations.
• Fixed transport drone arm pickup animation.
• Fixed another case of multiple ship dealers on one platform.
• Fixed stations sometimes offering to buy missiles for their turrets even though their ammo storage is full.
• Fixed possible rare case of some station component rotations not having been corrected in a previous update.
• Fixed NPC distribution on DLC stations when loading savegames from very old versions.
• Fixed case where mass traffic networks could get stuck forever.
• Fixed case where mission could get stuck if the player hit Escape during the mission briefing.
• Fixed case where mission could fail when giving crafted item to client.
• Fixed case of incorrect view after conversation ending.
• Fixed externally triggered music playing over fight music.
• Fixed missing option to clear shopping list.
•  Fixed multiple cases where interact menu did not show certain actions  if an object changed ownership (e.g. when the player  claimed/boarded/sold a ship).
• Fixed Smart Defence button being available even if you had no drones.
• Fixed victims of attacks being excessively tolerant when the player is not present.
• Fixed rare issue with displaying hull values in the drone HUD.
• Fixed drone hacking of ships.
• Fixed several more causes of crashes and UI freezes, and improved crash reporting.
• Optimisations resulting in performance improvements, especially in busy areas.


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage:

Meint ihr es ist möglich dieses Spiel zu spielen *ohne* zu handeln und viel auf stationen rumzulaufen, andere Schiffe zu kaufen und sich Schiffskapitäne/personal anheuern zu müssen?

Ich würde gerne so spielen, dass ich einfach nur mein Schiff stetig verbessere und Kampfmissionen fliege sowie den Raum erkunde. Für alles andere habe ich schlicht keine Zeit.  Kein Smalltalk, rein rumärgern mit irgendwelchem Personal, kein einlesen in das Handelssystem und den Markt.

So richtig casual gamer mäßig halt. Ich weiß, eigentlich ist das Spiel nicht dafür konzipiert. Aber ich habe nunmal einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür mich wirklich lange und tiefergehend mit so nem Game zu befassen.


----------



## Ion (12. Dezember 2014)

Du kannst als Pirat spielen, sprich andere (Handels)Schiffe kapern und die dann einfach verkaufen. Um ein wenig Handel wirst du aber nicht herum kommen, denn die Ware die du kaperst musst du ja irgendwie verkaufen.
Ich habe es ehrlich gesagt noch nie ausprobiert, da ich den Weg über den Handel immer spannender fand 

Stell deine Frage doch mal im offiziellen ES Forum


----------



## MfDoom (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke da gibt es andere Spiele. Schau dir doch mal StarCitizen an, an Weihnachten soll der Arenacommander 1.0 kommen. Was man da bis jetzt spielen kann ist sehr Arcadig und kurzweilige Matches.


----------



## Lee (12. Dezember 2014)

Das Kapern ist eine gute Idee. Das bisschen Handeln werde ich denke ich verkraften. Letztendlich geht es mir da ja auch nicht um Bestpreise, sondern nur darum den kram schnell zu verticken 

Star Citizen besitze ich schon. Prinzipiell geil, aber zum jetzigen Spielestatus kann man da wenig reißen, außer man kauft sich für teures Geld gute Schiffe. Mit ner Aurora macht das keinen Spaß...


----------



## XmuhX (16. Dezember 2014)

Yeah, aus X-Rebirth ist echt mal überraschenderweise noch was geworden.
Habe zuletzt mit der 2.0er Version wieder neu angefangen und exessiv gezockt.

Bin auf die 3er Version echt mal gespannt, aber hab im neuem Heim noch immer kein Inet für das Update! 


@Lee
X-Rebirth ist für Dein Vorhaben wohl zu komplex. Man kommt schnell an seine Grenzen wenn man sich ohne Interaktionen, Bau, Flottenmanagement und wenig Zeit damit auseinander setzen möchte. Zumal, was will man mit der ganzen Kohle dann auch anfangen im Game?!

Das Räubern von Frachtern ist im letzten Spiel auch meine Taktik gewesen um an Ressourcen und Credits für den Bau zu kommen. Es funktioniert also recht gut.
Das Spiel entfaltet allerdings seine Pracht erst wenn man sich intensiv damit beschäftigt und erkundet. So weis man dann irgendwann die ganzen Features einzusetzen um ein eigenes Imperium zu schaffen.
Man braucht viel Geduld, aber für mich ist es eines der besten OfflineSpaceSims.


----------



## Lee (17. Dezember 2014)

> X-Rebirth ist für Dein Vorhaben wohl zu komplex. Man kommt schnell an  seine Grenzen wenn man sich ohne Interaktionen, Bau, Flottenmanagement  und wenig Zeit damit auseinander setzen möchte. Zumal, was will man mit  der ganzen Kohle dann auch anfangen im Game?!


Das Problem ist, ich hab das Spiel halt schon...^^
Damals als ichs gekauft hab (am Releasetag...) wars halt noch zu unfertig, aber ich hatte Zeit. Heute ists wohl fertig, aber ich hab keine Zeit mehr mich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Aber in den Semesterferien werde ich dem Spiel wohl nochmal eine Chance geben. Sollte nicht Star Citizen oder gar Elite dazwischen kommen.


----------



## Ion (18. Dezember 2014)

Schon ist das nächste Update da:


In our final release for 2014, the 3.10 update fixes a few issues that have been reported in 3.00. Happy holidays! 

• Fixed problem with mission chains where no reward being given would result in the entire chain being failed. 
• Fixed hacking mission with fewer than 6 target points being impossible to complete. 
• Fixed player-owned ships in Teladi game start having no actions running. 
• Fixed excessively long timeout for stuck ware exchanges (further fixes to prevent it happening to come in a future update). 
• Fixed cockpit walk-in animation not stopping when quitting a cutscene early. 
• Fixed cockpit placement on Omicron Trade ship obstructing a shieldgenerator. 
• Fixed unreachable crate on ship platform. 
• Fixed floating adsign on Omicron station. 
• Fixed hull value of Albatross XL (Liquid). 
• Fixed loss of "volatile" crafting wares when using external view or after loading savegame. 
• Fixed rare ships appearing with "(Remove) Teladi Pirate" in their name. 
• Fixed missing hull sections in certain ships since 3.0. 
• Fixed UI/control lockup if autopilot is deactivated from within a menu. 
• Fixed some more causes of potential crashes and improved crash reporting.


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt auch. Fliegen im Highway ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber. Bin ich zu doof zum andocken? Mit den Tasten funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Ion (20. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst nur zu einer Station zu fliegen (siehst du am Symbol) und wenn du nah genug dran bist, machst du auf das Icon einen Doppelklick und wählst "andocken" aus.
Ich weiß, vorher war das viel eleganter und besser gelöst.


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Dezember 2014)

Habs dann auch herausgefunden, mit dem richtigen Abstand geht es, sonst nicht. Und den erstmal finden, hat auch gedauert.

Das Game speichert bei mir keine Savegames ab. Weder im Steam Ordner noch in den Eigenen Dateien. Ist das normal? Nach jedem Beenden des Spiels muss ich von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Steuerung ist ja mal selten dämlich gemacht...

Vielleicht vereinfacht Egosoft es ja noch. Wie kriege ich am Anfang den Frachtcontainer eingesammelt? Frachtsammelmodus geht ja nicht. Über das frachtschiff ist der entsprechend Eintrag grau.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Dezember 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist ja mal selten dämlich gemacht...
> 
> Vielleicht vereinfacht Egosoft es ja noch. Wie kriege ich am Anfang den Frachtcontainer eingesammelt? Frachtsammelmodus geht ja nicht. Über das frachtschiff ist der entsprechend Eintrag grau.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war's doch einfach in den Container reinfliegen, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Aldrearic (27. Dezember 2014)

Ging leider nicht. Selbst im Frachtmodus, den man ja wechseln kann hat es nicht geklappt. Reinfliegen geht nicht, da erklingen nur Geräusche.
Muss ich da erst Frahtdrohnen fürs Frachtschiff besorgen? Wenn ja wie heissen die? Oder geht das auch anders.
Ist wie das andocken. geht auch nur mit Glück.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja du brauchst frachtdrohnen. Der Frachter den man bekommt hat aber glaube ich welche dabei.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Februar 2015)

Heute kam ein neuer Patch (3.20) 


> New features and improvements:
> 
> • Added fuel info and planned trips to property owned menu.
> • Added build progress info to architect order.
> ...


----------



## Robonator (12. März 2015)

Das Game ist übrigens zzt. im Free Weekend


----------



## Ion (12. März 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Game ist übrigens zzt. im Free Weekend



Nicht nur das, es gibt auch einen neuen Patch 



> Our latest update for X: Rebirth is now available. New features include:
> 
> • New generic missions and new upkeep missions for easier station management.
> • New ships: The new Onil mining ships available in the Canteran shipyard in DeVries.
> ...


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2015)

Ich habs grad ma angezockt und das Game ist echt überhaupt nichts für mich. Ich musste mich schon echt kontrollieren nicht die Beherrschung zu verlieren, da man ja nichtmal seinen Hotas gescheit einstellen kann


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2015)

Hotas?


----------



## Robonator (13. März 2015)

Hand on Throttle and Stick.  
Das da:
Saitek Pro Flight X-55 Rhino H.O.T.A.S. Sytem fÃ?r PC: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## MG42 (13. März 2015)

Hab das mal in Steam zum Testen für 2 Tage bekommen. Hab außerdem schon gehört dass das Spiel der letzte Käse ist; aber probieren geht über studieren.
Dummerweise lässt sich in den Optionen keine Klassische Maussteuerung verwenden; daher gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu der aus X2/X3 zurück wechseln (Maus Horizontal/Vertikal) ; also NICHT die zu Mauscursor (ausgehend von Bildmitte und dann der Abstand regelt wie stark ich in die jeweilige Richtung) schießen/steuern?

Edit: Gerade mal die Story probiert, die Steuerung ist das Allerletzte.


----------



## Ion (13. März 2015)

Die Steuerung ist doch fast wie in Albion Prelude? Es ist Standardmäßig so ähnlich wie in Freelancer eingestellt. Ich habe mich da als X-Veteran direkt wohlgefühlt.


----------



## BigBubby (13. März 2015)

Habs heute seit Monaten mal wieder angeschmissen. Schön, dass die Großkampfschiffe jetzt etwas besser kämpfen und nicht so eben eingenommen werden können.
Seltsam, dass auch so ziemlich alles andere schwer geworden ist zu erobern. Habe bei einem Minenschiff mit fast ausschließlich Elite verloren und erst als ich fleißig "unterstütz" habe, haben dann am ende 3 überlebt.

Nervig ist, dass der Bau der Station als Teil der Story noch immer buggy ist. Muss wohl noch ein Schiff mit Fusionreaktoren "stehlen".


----------



## taks (18. März 2015)

Die Steuerung ist doch gleich wie in X3 
Habs letzte Woche auch mal wieder ausgepackt, hab aber einfach zu wenig Zeit zum spielen.
Aber gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Nur sind Escortmissionen ohne SINZA etwas ... ähmm ... Zeitaufwendig ^^


PS: Linux-Alpha ist draussen:
X Rebirth Linux-Alpha im Technikcheck » Games4Linux


----------



## FrozenPie (27. März 2015)

Soeben ist ein neuer, kleiner Patch (3.52) erschienen, mit folgendem Changelog 



			
				Steam schrieb:
			
		

> • Fixed default NPCs being able to board the playership and getting stuck.
> • Fixed being able to get more than five skill stars through employee training before skills are revealed.
> • Fixed ship animation issues when leaving the area and returning later.
> • Fixed some Russian localisation issues.
> • Fixed a problem loading plot savegames made in versions created prior to 3.51 while player ship docked.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. April 2015)

Und heute kam schon wieder ein kleiner Patch (3.53) 


			
				Steam schrieb:
			
		

> • Improved extension handling so that loading order of mods now follows defined dependencies.
> • Fixed several of the most common remaining causes of crashes.
> • Fixed capital shield being unable to boost if they have no shields (fix in 3.51 did not work in all cases).
> • Fixed broken buttons on player ship entry in encyclopedia.
> ...


----------



## Ion (2. April 2015)

Einerseits freut es mich das so viele Patchs kommen. 
Andererseits zeigt das aber auch im welchen miserablen Zustand das Spiel bei Release war 

Ich werde mit Rebirth noch immer nicht warm.


----------



## FrozenPie (2. April 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich werde mit Rebirth noch immer nicht warm.



Ich auch nicht. Ist einfach kein richtiges X mehr


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2015)

habs die tage (endlich neuer rechner der auch mal läuft ^^) auch mal angeworfen, aber irgendwie komm ich so garnich klar. muss man wirklich erstmal alle stationen bis auf 100m abfliegen? also nich nur die station sondern jedes _ symbol da? zudem hab ich irgendwie keinen blassen, wie ich vernünftig handeln kann. also, gibts ne übersicht, welche station was handelt? oder handeln nur die leute auf den stationen? weil dann kann man ja quasi überall alles handeln, weil ja auf jeder station zig typen rumflitzen. auch hab ich noch keine schiffswerft oder nen ausrüstungsdock gefunden.

storymäßig hab ich gerade meinem großen schiff transporter dings da nen besuch abgestattet und 2 drohnen abgeknallt. jetzt eier ich recht planlos durchs all und weis ned, was ich tun soll _


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2015)

Soweit am Anfang wird dir eigentlich noch alles stueck fuer stueck erklaert. Bin gerade nur am Handy. Wenn ich am pc bin schreib ich eventuell noch was mehr zur erklaerung, wenns nicht wer anders vorher macht.


----------



## BigBubby (6. Juli 2015)

Mit Absicht jetzt als neuer Kommentar, damit der Kollege sieht, dass was geschrieben wurde.

Kurz vorher: Mein letztes Spielen ist ein paar Monate her. Deshalb kann es sein, dass ein paar Begriffe anders lauten. Kenne das Spiel jetzt nicht so auswendig 

Zum Handel:
Grundsätzlich hat jede Basis auch unterschiedliche, Standardhändler, das sind diese Personen. Wobei man inzwischen auch aus dem Menü außerhalb der Station, aber in der Nähe, heraus mit diesen Handeln kann (wobei ich gerade nicht weiß, ob man dafür ein Update braucht für das Schiff oder ob das inzwischen komplett Standardmäßig geht). Diese Händler haben immer eine bestimmte Reihe von Produkten, aber nie umfassend.
Einige Waren bekommt man nur an den entsprechenden Stationen bzw. nur zu normalen Preisen an diesen Stationen. Bei diesen Stationen spricht man dann nicht mit personen, sondern beliefert/entnimmt die/der Station dieses von Außen. In der Sektorkarte sieht man, was für Stationen in einem Sektor sind, wenn du diesen mal besucht hast. Entsprechend haben sie auch Waren. Solarkraftwerke eben Energiezellen, Aquakulturen Lebensmittel, usw. Verschiedene Sektionen einer Station wiederum haben leicht unterschiedliche Funktionen. Dort gibt es den Vergnügungsbereich, wo du eher normale Crew bekommst, der "Wartungsbereich" wo man öfter mal Ingenieure und updates fürs Schiff findet und den "Börsenteil" dort findet man verstärkt Händler. Das sind die Teile die man betreten kann, wenn man will (wobei man das immer weniger tut). Dazu gibts dann noch die ganzen anderen Funktionsteile, die für dich nur von Außen sichtbar sind, wo man dann z.B. Energie verkaufen kann oder Essen einkaufen, was man an den Symbolen mit dem +/- von Außen erkennt.

i:
Die ganzen i-Symbole sind Dinge die man scannen kann, wenn man dieses tut, bekommt man z.B. Rabatte.

Docks:
Schiffdocks wirst du noch finden, keine Sorge. Das Spiel ist ein Ticken größer als man erst annehmen mag. Es gibt diese halt nicht in jedem Sektor. 

Missionen:
Was du als nächstes machen musst, steht zu deinem Zeitpunkt eigentlich noch alles in deinen Missionlogs. Gerade da wird man noch sehr an die Hand genommen. "Blöd" wirds erst, wenn du die Station bauen sollst.


----------



## Ion (6. Juli 2015)

Zur allgemeinen Information was Egosoft gerade so treibt:

Die Beta läuft seit 24.06.15


> Veröffentlichungshinweise
> 
> Version 3.60 Beta 1 (197172)
> 
> ...


----------



## FrozenPie (16. August 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Beta läuft seit 24.06.15


Ist die Version inzwischen rausgekommen und ich hab's verpasst oder ist die immer noch in der Beta?


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann läuft die Beta noch. Die letzte aktuelle Version ist 3.5.3


----------



## Ich 15 (2. September 2015)

Etwas zu Patch 3,6 und einen neuen DLC gibt es Video. Außerdem arbeitet Egosoft an einem neuen Spiel. In diesem wird man wieder alle Raumschiffe fliegen können.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4cqR50re3o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (2. September 2015)

Kommt da womöglich ein X4?


----------



## taks (2. September 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Kommt da womöglich ein X4?



Du meinst X Re-Rebirth? ^^


----------



## Ion (2. September 2015)

Bernd schloss ein X4 nie aus, er erwähnte das in den Interviews zu Rebirth immer und immer wieder.
Ich werde mit X:R noch immer nicht warm, es fehlt einfach das Gefühl das ich in X3 hatte.
Wenn sie das in das neue Spiel bekommen ist mir der Name egal


----------



## FrozenPie (2. September 2015)

Definitiv! Wenn ein X4 kommt, welches sich wie X3 spielt (Also Tore und kein schrottigen High-Ways) wird das definitiv meins! Wäre mir sogar egal wenn es nur die Grafik von X3 hätte solange das neue auf Multi-Core ausgelegt ist 


Edit: Für die Leute die ein Changelog zum eben erschienenen Patch 3.60 haben möchten:


> *New features and improvements:*
> • New Feature: Target can now be set directly from within the holomap.
> • New Feature: Flight assist mode can now be disabled.
> • Added audio feedback for when the game is saved.
> ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. September 2015)

Hoffnung auf ein richtiges neues X? Ich wär dabei! Aber ich warte noch, bis ich in Ekstase verfalle...


----------



## Ion (20. Januar 2016)

Egosoft hat heute den neuen DLC "Home of Light" angekündigt, hier die offizielle Bekanntgabe:


> Home of Light stellt die zweite Erweiterung für X Rebirth dar, die neue  Regionen zum Erkunden und neue Herausforderungen zum Meistern für euch  bereithält. Zusammen mit dem Update 4.0 gab es noch nie mehr  Möglichkeiten zum HANDELN, KÄMPFEN, ERSCHAFFEN und DENKEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der DLC lässt sich bei Steam derzeit für 7,99€ vorbestellen, nach Releases kostet es 9,99€
Save 20% on X Rebirth: Home of Light on Steam


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2017)

Wie sieht es eigentlich nach den ganzen Updates bei Rebirth mittlerweile aus?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2017)

es ist soweit gut spielbar. Fast alles nervige ist raus. Mit den DLC sogar Sprungantrieb und Seeza(hieß doch so oder? Der beschleuniger) reingekommen. Man muss stationen nicht mehr ablaufen. Einzig ist, dass es weiterhin nur dein schiff zu fliegen gibt und die autobahnen.
Kapern von schiffen wurde auch erschwert. 
Wenn man dazu ein paar mods noch nimmt, ist es super spielbar


----------



## taks (13. Dezember 2017)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Seeza



SINZA 
Singularitäts-Zeitverzerrungs-Antrieb *klugscheiss* ^^


----------

